# FET after OHSS - Part 13



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

With lots of love and luck ladies




Amanda x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Amanda!  Great ticker by the way, very similar to mine   Happy belated birthday to your twins!

Gread attitude Red!  Hang in there


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Red hope you are hanging in there - thinking of you     

Being calm (almost) trying to take it easy (sort of) being positive (as much as I can) & just seen the weather forecast for Cornwall for the next week - OMG - a monsoon is pushing in from the west from the middle to the week - & we go down Wednesday night - nice weather hey!!   I thought it would be good to go to the Cider farm on a wet day - then remembered I can't drink - not the best place to go to being sober  !!  Oh well - a week of enforced rest for me - I will take lots of books with me!

Hope the rest of you are doing well

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red, I hope you have a good time dispite what the weather serves up for you.  In a way it could be a useful excuse   How are you feeling?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Red ....hope everything goes ok today ..... ...

Take care

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls

Been struggling to get on line but just wanted to say...

Flo Jo -

[fly]       *CONGRATULATIONS ON BFP!!!*        

       *CONGRATULATIONS ON BFP!!!*        

       *CONGRATULATIONS ON BFP!!!*        [/fly]

- it is such a big milestone. I know you will find it hard to relax (even last time I remember you didn't do a ticker or anything!0) but try to stay +ve - you have crossed the first, biggest hurdle - fingers crossed for a happy healthy pregnancy now   

Red - also wanted to wish you so much good luck for today                            - this must have been the toughest week ever - just praying for good news for you from the scan.

Hi to everyone else - have a nice day! Looked on my calendar today & I was due to have had my EC on monday & provisionally my ET from 4th ISCI today......

Sarah69 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck today Red!!  See, we are all thinking of you!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

bad news for us today we were told that my that our little one has not developed from last week and that it must have died sometime last week or before.  Couldn't get to see Dr today so have to go back tomorrow to discuss the options ie have D&C or let nature take its course.  Not sure what I want to do yet.

Hope everyone is well with everyone and thank you for all your messages.

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Red, I'm really sorry to hear your sad news   I wish there was something I could do to make things better. Instead I will just send you lots of love and tell you that we are here whenever you need us.  Equally, we will understand if you need to take some time to yourself.

Heaps of hugs to you Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh gosh Red im so so very sorry ......  ......

As Witters has said if & when you need us we are here for you .....

Thinking of you , just wish i could change thing for you.....

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Red - that is the saddest news -    - so sorry that you have to go through this hearbreak again - seems so very unfair   . Please look after yourself - I know that the next few days will be tough ones whatever decision you take. 

Love & hugs to you & DH 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Red - I'm so so sorry for your terrible news.  Look after each other.



Mustard
x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you've been making the most of the few sunny spells this weekend   especially Flo-jo down in Cornwall  

Mustard - how is your tx going - where are you up to now? Hope you're feeling +ve    

Red - how are you getting on hun? - thinking of you & DH  

Witters, Hope, Mel & Liz - what did your babies get for DH's today? - hope they all made them a cooked breakfast  

After 4 weeks A-level study leave my students are back in college tomorrow which means that I actually have to teach   - but don't you girls worry unduly - only 4 weeks to go until my summer hols  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Sarah ...are you sure you can manage 4 weeks......  ......my sis is a teacher ( well she was till she moved to Switzerland now shes a lady who lunches !! )....we always teased her about the hols etc.....
seriously dont do too much tho try & take it easy!!  .......

Babies got dh a 'worlds best daddy mug' .....some rock from M&S with daddy written through it,theyve both had socks on with 'i love daddy' on them  & signed his cards with footprints ...
Best prezzie was Owen was lying on his lap & cooing & giggling at dh & daddy cried ......ahhh......

Hope everyone else is ok 

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Red......thinking of you & DH especially today ....

Take care

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Sarah

I'm right in the middle of stimming again (no downregging as last time) so going for another progress scan today but expecting to have EC on Thursday or Friday - we're going to try and take them to blastocyst so transfer will be Tuesday or Wednesday next week.  Getting excited now - just want to get on with it.

Hope you're doing ok hon.

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

My two got their daddy a photo frame each with a picture of them each month of age plus an M&S voucher.  They each gave them a card complete with a footprint (much bigger than last years, the nurses did them as a suprise in SCBU  ) plus som scribble which the colours were specially picked out by hand 

Mustard, wow!  Things are happening so quickly for you!  How are you feeling?

Red, I too hope yesterday was ok for you and DH

Hope, cute pressies!  Bless DH for shedding a tear or two.

Sarah, you enjoy your teaching!  What are your plans after having your baby?  Are you hopeing to take some extra time off or going straight back after maternity leave?


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Witters ... bet Daddy was thrilled with the twins pressies and card ... so sweet  

Yes this cycle does seem to have come round quick but will be just about 3 months from the last transfer.  I'm feeling remarkably calm, positive and excited actually - now they seem to have got things under control by not down regging me the risk of OHSS seems to have gone, even though I'm on a higher dosage of Gonal F than I was the first time when I got OHSS so I'm not at all worried.  All my bloods have been fine and once again the clinic have been great scanning me and doing blood tests to keep an eye on Oestrogen levels every other day.  I think to be honest I was so worried about the OHSS recurring last time that it probably didn't help .

I've got to go back for one last scan on Wednesday (largest follicle was 17.2 today) and pretty sure that EC will be Friday and ET on Wednesday next week if we get to Blast stage.  Dreading the 2ww but we all know there is nothing you can do about it except rest and wait for the blood test.

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mustard, well, best of luck for tomorrow!  It sounds like between you an your clinic, you have found a great plan of action that works for you.  That's always reassuring to fellow OHSS sufferers.  It's all too easy to worry of it happening again.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope everyone ok ?

Just wanted to wish Mustard all the best for tommorrow !!  

Love HopeXXXX

Sorry quick message ...... off to bed .....been a long day ,Cerys has been a monkey !!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Mustard - sounds like all systems go for you!!  It is exciting when after all the waiting & taking drugs, EC & ET finally come around - hope you feel positive & closer than ever to having a family       - I'm sure everyone has been saying this, but keep up the fluids & eat good protein & you will be fine  Glad you are feeling more relaxed this time, now that you know OHSS is unlikely - I'm sure that it helps. Try to plan some nice things for 2WW as it is so hard to stay chilled - especially in wk 2.

Hope & Witters - well done to your 4 babies!!   I'm impressed that their dads got such thoughful gifts for fathers day as i imagine time is at a premium in both of your households!! My sis got her DH a tiny bronze cast of Ollie's feet for fathers' day - so cute!

Flo-jo - hope you're having fun in cornwall, avoiding the cider farms  & all is well with you  

Thankyou all for asking about me - i'm great at the mo, although its not easy for me to put my feet up - however, you will be pleased to hear that I stopped jogging last week - it was starting to feel like I was jogging with serious constipation - I mean at least two weeks worth of 'backlog'  - not a good feeling (or a good running style I imagine  ), so now I'm just swimming & doing 'dancercise' with my mum & the oldies once a week - although something tells me my moves will be less than funky in the coming months ahead   I've only just started to even think about things like maternity leave, but plan to take as long as I can afford - hopefully at least 8 months & then guess what? - I'll be back in work just a few days before next years summer holidays begin    - I know that some people in work think I've 'planned it' to be timed that way - how little they know   Then ideally I'd like to go back on 3 1/2 days a week but again really need to sit down & work out the finances. OMG its so exciting though I still can't believe it is true.

I am such a windbag   - must go & have tea with DH or will get in trouble.

Sarah xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies, back from not so sunny Cornwall!   Went to the Cider Farm - drank apple juice!  Went to a seafood restaurant & couldn't eat seafood - what joy.  But only bonus is that all seems good at the mo - did a HPT when I got back this pm and still +ve so v relieved.  Didn't want to do one before in case it ruined the hol & I couldn't go back to Bourn for a check up.

Red - so very sorry for you - I know how very hard it is to get that far and then have it taken away from you.  I have been so extra cautious this time bu nothing can prepare you for the total dissapointment.  My heart really does go out to you my love  

back 4 24 hours then off to the Norfolk coast with 2 girlfriends - booked months ago and just happened to coincide with Cornwall.  When I get back to real life on Monday only 3 1/2 days until my scan - oh blimey!! 

Take care all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just popping in for a quick post.

Flo-jo - glad you had lovely time in cornwall, Hope you enjoy Norfolk.  Not long now until your scan,    

Mustard -   with your tx.

Sarah - I can't believe that you have just given up jogging !  Your keen.  Funny about the timing of the maternity leave and people thinking you planed it 

Witters and Hope - sounds like you had a lovely fathers day.  DP and me had a nice day as well, we went up north for the day and had our tea out which was very nice.

I wanted to say thanks very much for all the well wishes that you have sent us, I have been reading but just not felt like posting.  We went to see our consultant last week, she was very nice and explained all of the options.  I decided to have medical intervention as I didn't want to have a surgical procedure as I hate going to Theatre and having been there 3 times in the last 18 months didn't want to go, I am also really scared that they damage anything and I need to be opened up. She did explain that the changes of that happening was extremely rare but well you know.  Anyway we went to the hospital on Tuesday to start the procedure and the nurse we saw was quite negative about my choice, she said that the success rate wasn't 80%  like my consultant said but less than 60% and if it didn't work the changes were that I would still need a surgical procedure.  Anyway, my head was spinning and I didn't know what to do so ended up coming home without doing anything and I am booked in for a surgical procedure next week but I am hoping that it will happen naturally before then.

Anyway, just trying to put it to the back of my mind just now.

Hope everyone is well

take care

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

A real quickie from me - but just read your post Red & had to log on as you have been in my thoughts this week. I'm glad to hear from you, but sorry that your hospital are not being a bit more supportive at such a difficult time. You are being really brave, but the  decisions you are having to make seem impossible to me! - especially when you are being given conflicting advice  I will keep everything crossed that nature kicks in before surgery is necessary   . More than anything I hope that you will not have to wait too long for the baby that will make all of this misery worth while. You have been through so much in the last 18 months you must be physically & emotionally exhausted by now    

Flo-jo - glad you have a good social agenda planned as I know you would be worrying otherwise - have fun in Norfolk!! It is funny you drank apple juice at the cider farm as I am going to Glastonbury festival this weekend & my small consolation for the rain/mud/lack of alcohol/hippies banging pans outside my tent at 5am - is that the 'cider bus' sells lovely fresh apple juice   My plan is to spend the weekend working my way around all of the food stalls - my agenda currently inludes crepes, garlic mushroom pittas, muffins & hot choc, 'square pies' with mash, gravy & mushy peas - my fave    Oh - & I might go & watch some bands too  

Mustard - hope all went well today - take it very easy & look after yourself  

Well - I need to go & pack my wellies & waterproofs - I will be wearing maternity pants this weekend, not because I have any kind of 'baby bump', but to accomodate all of the scoff  

Look out for me on channel 4   - shouldn't be too hard to spot...

Sarah xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a quick one, as we are going to Tenby tomorrow for 2 weeks so I'm doing some last minute packing.

Red - I was so sorry to read your news, and now it must be so difficult with the decisions you are having to make  

Sarah69 - hope you are having a great time at Glasto, try not to eat too much!

Mustard - good luck for your EC and the rest of your cycle    I look forward to hearing your news when I return from my hols.

Hi to everyone else  

As usual Dylan is keeping me busy, he is getting mobile now, he turns onto his tummy and tries to crawl (well, he moves his legs and tries to lift his bottom off the floor).  It is so funny to watch, as he makes very funny grunting noises, then gets frustrated and I have to put him onto his back.  


Anyway must dash and finish packing whilst Dylan is asleep.

Liz
X


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Just wanted to say Hi & Bye !! ...... we're off to Scotland for a week today .... going with my brother & his girlfriend(extra babysitters GREAT !!   )........ TRYING to get packed ...got Cerys on my lap at the mo .....  .....

HOPE YOUR ALL OK ??........

Take care this week

Love Hope & Cerys ....( & sleepy Mr Owen )XXXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning ladies

All gone v quiet on here.  Sarah hope you had a fab time in the mud & rain at Glastonbury - v envious I would love to go

Feeling fine although going a little bonkers waiting for Thursday's scan to come along   Have been feeling a little sick, been sick once but my boobs are feeling rather inflated!!     I know I have more symptoms than last year but until I get thee scan over with I still keep panicking.  did another HPT yesterday, still +ve but .........

Hope you are all doing OK

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Only a couple more days Flo-jo!  

Hope, enjoy your time away!  You will have lots of fun I'm sure!

Sarah, I bet you got drenched at Glastonbury!  Come tell us how it went...


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm back!!   In the middle of working my way through the washloads of muddy clothes & tent is stilll in the garage waiting to be scrubbed down, but did have a good time in glasto! Stuck to my plans to work my way around the foodstalls & the music was great, but it was really hard work walking from place to place as the mud is really sticky & such an effort to lift your feet - good exercise though so should have a really pert bum   Left on Sunday eve so didn't get really soaked, in fact I caught the sun a bit as it was hot in between showery patches   The worst thing was the loos   - I usually have quite a strong stomach, but even within metres of them I was retching this year   I had to wrap scarves etc around my face to get past the door   - must have looked quite a sight as I was so paranoid about the germs I also wore bright blue latex gloves & then afterwards detoxed with anti-bacterial wipes & tons of anti-bac gell.

Red - how are things going for you - thinking of you as this will be a hard week I know   - has nature kicked in or will you have to go into hospital?  

Mustard - how are your embies doing? Hope things all on schedule for you to have had blast transfer today or tomo   

Flo-jo - feeling some symptoms must be a good sign that your hormones are rising     - as witters says, not long for you to wait for your scan now - I have everything crossed that it will put your mind at ease & you will be able to finally enjoy your BFP. By the way, why can't you eat seafood when pg? I have been as no idea that it was a prob, in fact I though fish was probably good for you  - actually, don't tell me if it is too bad news as I have eaten quite alot of that kind of thing & even had prawn & avacado salad for my lunch today so will worry - just tell me what not to eat any more.

Hope - have a good hol - hope you get to have some time with DH & your brother does sit for you, as you can't be getting much quality time together with those babies  

Witters - hope all is well with you - what did you decide to do about going back to work? Are you still a full time mum?

Liz - if you log on just wanted to say, its lovely to hear from you & I hope you have a fab time in Tenby - I hear it is getting upmarket these days & quite a trendy place to go. Have fun  

My DH is sick so better go & nurse him   - will pop in though to see how you all go this week Flo-jo, Mustard & Red.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, glad you had a good time at Glastonbury dispite the weather.  You must stop eating seafood NOW!  |Don't know why other than it's a definate no, no in pregnancy.  Also big fish should be avoided or atleast kept to a minimum.  Did your doctor or midwife not give you leaflets on what you should and should not eat?  I will hunt out a link for you in a bit...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah,  here's the link (click here) 

Good news is that it says raw shell fish should be avoided due to food poisening. As you haven't suffered with that, all is fine  Worth reading through it all though just to be careful...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Ladies, would you mind if i joined you? I have just had my first ivf/icsi cycle and ended up with OHSS and was admitted to hospital for 6 days, had 4 embies frozen as was to poorly for embryo transfer. 3 are good but fourth isnt looking very promising. Been home a week and a half and had af and check up so everything is back to normal. Going for fet in july after next af. Can i be honest and tell you how cr*p im feeling? im so angry that i got poorly and im not feeling very positive about fet at all. Is there really and chance of getting pg after fet? what if my embies dont make it?  

Sorry to come on here and start moaning, but im feeling really down and cant keep burdoning my dh, he feels bad enough cos if he hadnt have had a vas we would not need to be going down the ivf road, and hes struggling to cope too  

In need of some cuddles  
Thanks
Emma xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Emma!

Very sorry that you have had to suffer the upsets and agonies of OHSS   Good news is that you have come to the right place!! 

I have a very positive story for you that had similar circumstances.  

I had severe OHSS landing me in hospital.  I was quickly blue lighted to intensive care where I had a central line put in to enable me to have 7 drips in to get my blood chemesty corrected.  I had a catheter in that once my kidneys started to function again, I bypassed it twice, and had to have bigger one's inserted.  OMG I have never had anything else as painful!  I ended up on morphine for the pain.  I also needed oxygen and a tummy drain, draining off 6+ litres of fluid over a course of time.  My tummy swelled by 20cm within a day.  I was so swollen that I couldn't physically sit up and my lungs were being severely effected.  I was in ICU for a week and felt like an old lady when I had to get out of bed for the first time.  I then spent the next week in the normal ward recovering.  Very scary indeed for both myself and hubby.

Ok, that was the nasty part, it all gets better after this   I had 3 embryo's, all of which were only of a 'fair' quality.  I had one 8 cell and two 4 cells, all at day 3.  I was told that ordinarily they wouldn't have frozen them but did so that we could have atleast a chance after everything we have been through.  We were constantly told to not get our hopes up for our FET, so was really nervous for the thaw.  All three of my embryo's came up tops, surviving the thaw.  Sadly we had to let one go as we could only transfer two.  Those two decided to stick with me and Myles and Keilidh are now 13 months old!  They were born 10 weeks early, but that's another story!

My advise to you now is to rest as much as you can, eat healthily, drink plenty and try to heal properly to create a welcoming home for your frosties.  The FET cycle is so much easier, both in practice plus on your body.  This cycle is likely to be an extra long one.  Mine was 72 days which is practically double the length of my usual cycle.  Don't be suprised if your FET gets pushed into August.  In my opinion, it is best to wait for nature to take its course however frustrating.  Medical intervention is tempting, but your body knows best as to when it is ready to carry your precious frosties.  Having said that, there are girls on here who did and they are now caring for their babies.  You just need to take time over any decisions and make sure they are right for you.

I'm sorry that your DH is feeling the blame.  It is hard on everyone involved.  People who have been lucky enough to conceive naturally do not appreciate the emotions involved.  You just need to be there to support eachother.  We are here for you to vent at and ask questions.  It would be great for you to go back to DH with positivity through other's experiences than negativity due to the unknown.  I hope that my little (or rather long, sorry!) story can give you hope.  Your journey is no way at it's final destination just yet.

Hear are some hugs that you needed - one for you, DH and each of your embies


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Witters - you have made me cry with your wonderful story all be it so painful and hard for you from your severe ohss. You poor thing, i thought i got it bad but nothing in comparison to you lovey! What a beautiful happy ending for you though. I cant imagine having that good fortune myself, life has always been a struggle for me. I feel i need to be honest and tell you that dh feels to blame and it hasnt helped that over the 3 and a half years we have been ttc i haved blamed him month after month cos of the vas he had before he knew me. I know that makes me sound like a cow and i can tell you how much i feel it but the feelings of wanting a child together seem to have consumed me for some reason, to the point i feel like i will go mad  

I can and will only be honest on here, i need to be for my own sanity, please forgive me for that.

Witters thank you again for taking the time to write your story, and congratulations to you for your beautiful babies.

Love Emma xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Emma, try not to be so hard on yourself.  There is no reason why your embies will not progress into a real baby for you.  As with everything in nature, there is no rhyme , reason or rule as to whether something will happen or not.  When TTC naturally with everything looking perfect, there will never be a 100% chance or even a 50% chance.  Your eggs and your DH's sperm - yes, even though he's had a vasectomy, he still does have some! have got together, enjoyed eachother's company and progressed into embryo's.  That is amazing already!  In that freezer, there are the beginnings of potential new lives made up from you and your husband.  Treasure that.  You have both been an amazing partnership to get to this point.  All we can do is hope, pray and create a perfect environment in order for those embryo's to thaw out, nestle safely inside you and grow into a beautiful baby.

TTC is a difficult, emotional journey.  For those that are lucky enough, it is short lived and forgotten about.  For those that are unlucky such as all of us reading these threads, that journey is much longer, harder, expensive and emotional.  We are all humans.  If something doesn't come easy, the way we deal with our upsets and frustration is to find blame.  For some, it's on ourselves, others, the medical team, others lack of resources.  For you, it's your husbands vasectomy.  It clearly is a part in the blame, but it isn't his fault as it was done before you both met.  That doesn't help either of you now though and believe me, he must be blaming himself umpteen more times than you are blaming him.  I'm sure that he hates to see you upset at the end of every cycle.  Frought with worry during your OHSS.  

All these thoughts are fully understandable.  Not wrong at all, but let's face it, they're not helping either.  You both need to find all the positives.  Take time to yourself to list them all.  I will start:

1/ You have found love with eachother 
2/ Both wanting to express it in the way of having a child together
3/ You have potential quadruplets in the freezer!
4/ Throughout these trauma's of TTC, IVF and OHSS, you have stuck together and supported eachother
5/ There is still a chance of having a child thanks to medical advances
6/ You realise your feelings

I'm sure that there are other positives in your every day lives such as family, friends, house, pets, jobs etc.  The list must go on!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

just popped on to say   to Flo-jo for the scan tomorrow.        

Sarah- yes as everyones says you shouldn't eat shell fish in case of food poisoning, you should also restrict your oily fish (tuna etc) to once a week, although I asked my GP and she said she had never heard of that. ??


Emma- try and stay positive there are a number of ladies on here who have been successful.  

Anyway- hope everyone else is well

best wishes 

RED


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, it is more the big fish to limit intake due to high murcury content...  Never bothered me as I hate fish!!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

On the fish front - I have always understood its a no to shellfish as they feed from the detritus at the bottom of the sea so more likely to harbour food poisoning but have limited intake of oily fish but you should include some each week and other white fish as required.  All very confusing & conflicting as is all the advice.  A very good article in the times this week basically saying be sensible & intelligent about it.  

Red good to hear from you & hope you are keeping strong.

Well on complete tenterhooks today - tried to bring my appointment forward but they can't do it so still 12.45 today - going loopy so going to take the dogs for a good walk this morning to while away the time - funny enough I can not concentrate on work - wonder why!  

Will update you this pm - I promise

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Flo-Jo!!  Will be thinking of you all at lunchtime!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Finally I have got some birthday pics!

Here they are together:









Here is Keilidh's pretty dress:









Here is Myles showing off his stylish suit!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Witters - totally cute piccies!

Anyhow - scan went well thank goodness, a very long wait but after lots of prodding when I really did think "here we go again" the nurse said - that's your baby!"  One lovely strong heartbeat on show for us and boy were we delighted   .  So excited and yes I know a long way to go yet but here we are, another step down the road  

Have already booked my midwife's appointment - that felt really strange & grown up - for Monday - can't wait.

Have decided to tell the parents tomorrow 

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

YAY!!!!!!  Congratulations on a great scan Flo-Jo!!  I was thinking of you! How exciting about meeting your midwife on Monday!  Be prepared, the initial booking in appointment is long.  Mine was here for well over two hours!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey you guys - thankyou for sorting me out on the 'fish' front   - what a mine of knowedge there is on this strand . I'm relieved to say I haven't been eating any raw fish or shellfish - the prawns in my salad were cold, but I cooked them myself (believe it or not!! - I'm such a foodie) & ate them the next day, so I'm sure that's fine, but maybe I'll stick to normal white & a bit of oily fish from now on just to be 100% safe - that is true that shellfish feed on the bottom of the seabed & eat more grubby stuff. I've not been eating tuna as I like it pink in the middle & I guessed that was not a good idea 

Flo-jo - hooray for the little heartbeat    - so happy & hope you can relax just a little bit more now. When will they next scan you?

Red - you didn't say how things were going for you? I do hope that you are keeping strong & looking after yourself at such a sad time for you & DH   

Emma - sending   to you - fertility treatment has some real lows & I think we have all felt like that. Probably the worst moment in my life was when I had my first IVF & took my last injection to ripen the eggs for EC 24 hrs too late - all the eggs collected were immature & then I ended up in hospital for  2 days with OHSS & it was christmas!!! I felt like I had wasted £5000, blown my chance of having a baby & ruined the holidays - I blamed myself entirely & just felt hideous  But, as you will see you are in the right place on this strand as there are so many FET success stories which make everything we go through worthwhile - about 7 I think since I joined a year ago!!  (do the 2 sets of 'FET after OHSS' twins count as double?' ). You will get there in the end hun    

Mustard - no news from you - hope all is well & your embies are back where they belong with momma   

Witters - your story is so touching every time I hear it . Love the pics of your two 'frosties' as they now are   -  Myles looks such a character. Keilidh looks so cuddly in the pic with the cute dress but sad face - awwww  

Mel - thinking of you & Kasey Lee  

I'd better go & get ready as its my students 'Leavers' Ball tonight - how do I get dragged into organising these things  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

There are some smiley one's of Keilidh but I can't seem to get to them from my laptop.  There are loads on DH's PC but I have no clue how to resize them on there and they are massive.  When I get to grips with technology, I will post some.  They are however getting harder and harder to capture.  With both being mobile, they shoot off in different directions


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,


Flo-Jo -  Huge congratulations to you, you must be so pleased to have seen your babies heartbeat.  I am so happy for you.

Witters - lovely photos, Myles looks especially pleased with himself being all grown up.  I always think its funny how children are always so keen to be 'grown up'  My nephew used to get really upset if anyone called him baby once he started speaking, he used to say in a distressed voice, 'I'm not a baby' point to his little brother and say 'baby'.  

Sarah - good to hear from you, I bet you are looking forward to the holidays.

Emma- best wishes for your up and coming FET, we might be cycle buddies 

Hope -  Thinking of you and your family at Loch Lomond, hoping you are having a good time and that the weather and midges are not too bad.

I went to the hospital yesterday to have surgical intervention, everything went well and the staff in the hospital were really good. (mind you I have been in that theatre so many times now some of them recognise me !) The Dr came to see me before the procedure and gave me the option of another scan just so i was convinced that the pregnancy was not continuing.  I knew that the staff were right but I took the scan for an extra piece of mind. 

Anyway, got the day off work today to recover and to gather my thoughts.  It will soon time for us to try again and we are hopeful that we will soon be successful.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red, it sounds like you had a very emotional day yesterday   Hopefully you can now grieve properly and start to repair yourself.  I have been lucky enough to have never been through what you have, so can only begin to imagine how heartbreaking it must be. Glad that you have today off.  Try to use it for treating and pampering yourself


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Red thankyou for your good wishes.  I am so sorry it did not work for you & I know how hard it is to have got this far and then to have it wiped away - so very very cruel.  Take it easy & be strong, your time will come it is just so very hard that it has to take so much before you can receive your dream

you are in my thoughts

Flo-Jo x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hello strangers 

hope everyone is surviving the hideous weather at the moment! 

Red - I'm so sorry for what you've been through  It's just so unfair. I just hope brighter things are just round the corner for you 

Witters - I love the recent pics of the twins! Such cheeky wee faces   

flo-jo - congratulations on your scan going so well  Hope you can relax a bit more now and enjoy the next 34 weeks!

Angel - you poor thing  Unfortunately, everyone on this thread knows exactly what you've been through and it's horrible  I felt exactly like you - so cheated   But this thread proves that FET does work  And I'm proof that another fresh cycle is possible without ending up in hospital  Allow yourself to be angry/upset/jealous/etc and then think positively that you CAN get pregnant form FET 

Sarah -  So glad to see things are going well for you. I can't believe you have another leavers ball - I remember when you were organising last years! 

me - well, I made it through my EC and got 8 eggs, but somehow have still ended up with mild OHSS! Luckily the clinic didn't think it was too serious and I had one embie transferred on friday  Just a waiting game now.....

And a quick update on Mustard - she had one blasto embie transferred on Wednesday, but sadly was admitted to hospital on Thursday  They are keeping her in over the weekend for observation but she seems to have escaped the worst 

And one other update - Cecilie! I was lucky enough that Cecilie did my acupuncture on my transfer day and we had a lovely catch up. She asked about all of you and I made sure she was up to date with everyone's news 

Debs
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, congratulations Debs!  I hope the OHSS subsides quickly (or doesn't as it takes longer when pregnant  ) !!  Will you be waiting with us during your TWW?  We'll be right behind you in thought if you find it too hard.

Poor Mustard too!  I hope that she feels better soon and her blast developes into a well deserved baby for her.  Please pass on my love!

Awww, huge hello's to Cecilie!!!  I really, REALLY miss her!  Is she ever able to get back on here I wonder?  I hope so.  Perhaps I will pm you my number to pass on if you are likely to be seeing her again at some point.  How is she?  And Jacob?  (That's her son's name isn't it?)  What about the new house?  I hope it has running water by now!!  Please pass on my love to her!

Well, I am kept well on my toes.  Myles is now a mountaineerer!  He climbs on everything that's in his way, wether it's stable or not, even over his poor sister!  He has yet to learn the way down from things which terrifies me sometimes.  There are pillows everywhere!!  Keilidh is now free standing and able to stand up straight from the floor without having to use something to pull up on.  They are gorgeous!!  I realise how lucky I am too...


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Witters - I know! Is it wrong I'm hoping the symptoms come back in a few days?  Not sure how much I'll be around - trying not to obsess as it's not going to change the outcome.

Cecilie's son is Sebastian (you were close with the biblical connection!) You were the first person she asked about and I know she really misses you and was desperate to know how the twins were. Feel free to PM your number and I'll certainly pass it on 

Debs
xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you all for your warm welcome  

Just a quick post to ask, does anyone who suffered from ohss blame themselves for it, cos i do. I really hate myself cos i got ill at the moment, and because of that i have been distant and a real first class bi*ch to dh, having a go at him when ever i can, do i sound completely mad?!

We are off to Norfolk tomorrow for our 2nd wedding anniversary and all i can think about is that we havent a child to show for 2 years marriage, when he had 2 by then in his first marriage, how deranged am i??!

Sorry ladies, think im going slowly mad    Will post when back

Lots of love
Emma xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Emma

I really suggest you stop beating yourself up.  OHSS is no one's fault just one of those things us ladies has to cope with.  try and be positive it is your best chance of success - we are all up against it when we under go treatment but if you are stressing about things which are nothing to do with the treatment and beating yourself up you are probably further reducing your chances.  I am totally into "positive thinking" this time round do try it - it makes you much happier than thinking the world and IVF is against you.

It is a shame that you have had to undergo IVF but you do have the opportunity so take it and make it work for you & DH

Debs, & of course Mustard, best of luck to you both I do so hope all works out for you - will be thinking of you both over your 2WW.

On my front all OK thus far - boobs still huge I think I am going to have to get some new bras already.  Have told the parents and tears all round although they know it is v early days.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, great that you got such a great reaction from your family.  Remember that when you invest in a new bra, avoid underwire so that your milk ducts don't get blocked.  If you plan to breastfeed, getting a nursing bra might work out best in the long run too...

Emma, I agree with Flo-Jo, don't beat yourself up.  It's really not your fault.  Nobody knows how you will react to medication until it happens.  All that matters is that you are ok now.  It sounds like you have lots of anger inside you.  Perhaps you could go and treat yourself at a spa or a bit of retail therapy or something that would make you feel a bit better.  Emotions are so much harder to deal with that physical things.  Try to talk out your feelings, even if it's on here...  Try to enjoy your anniversary!  I know a baby or pregnancy would have made it perfect but you still have some celebrating to do!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

How are you all ??.......

Debs (good to hear from you X )..YYIIPPEEEE ...hope your feeling a bit better & that lovely embie is snuggling in nicely !!   

Flo~jo .....congrats on your scan!!.wonderful ...

Emma/Angel ....welcome !!....hope your feeling a bit better ??....

Sarah how are you ??.....

Witters are you all ok ??.....beautiful birthday pics !! .....

Red ..how are you hun(stupid question i know ).....thinking about you XX   .....

Well we are all ok , had a lovely time in Loch Lomond .such a beautiful place & ONLY had 1 afternoon of rain all week .....the rest of the time it was lovely....

Only 1 bad thing tho .....went for a meal on Fri night & as usual as soon as it arrived Cerys decided to scream her head off .so i asked the waiter to keep my dinner warm & took her outside to calm down ...been out there for a while walking along this toe path ...& then two women who were VERY drunk (they had just come out of the pub/restaurant)...came up to me asking for me to let them hold Cerys & take her for a walk !!.....i tried to move away from them slipped & fell over luckily Cerys was fine as i held her up in the air .....they still wouldn't leave me alone & were leaning up me saying how gorgeous she was & could they hold her ........i was just about to scream or tell them to ..when my Dh came out .....despite him being there they still kept on trying to hold her & leaning on us ........we managed to get back into the pub......(Cerys still crying).& then they went ...
The staff at the pub were very concerned (still charged us for our meals tho ).& said they would be speaking to them next time she went in .I'm SURE it was completely innocent & she was just v.drunk but it shook me up .....

Apart from that Cerys & Owen hada great time ....just Ive gone down from having 3 extra pairs of hands to help last week to being on my own again  ......

Hope your all ok ?

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all

As Debs said unfortunately the day after transfer I ended up in hospital again with OHSS - but it was only a mild case nowhere near as serious as last time thank goodness.  I'm out now and back to normal so just got the rest of the 2ww to sit it out.  They only ended putting one blastocyst back because of the risk of OHSS, but it was a AA grade - so we've got a really good chance.  Will let you know how it goes.

Flo jo - you must be trilled about your scan - well done you.

Emma - welcome to the thread - please don't beat yourself up it won't achieve anything.  We all know how you feel having been there ... it is hard but there really was nothing you could have done differently.

Sarah - hope you're doing ok.

Debs - thanks for all your support over the past couple of weeks.

Witters - great pictures of the twins - they're so cute.

Red - big hugs for you.

Hope - what a horrible experience - that must have been very scary.

Hope everyone else is well and staying strong.

Mustard
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Mustard ....

CONGRATULATIONS on your blast !! ....i had blasts now look at me !!

GOOD LUCK 

Love hopeXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mustard, good luck for the rest of your 2WW!  Many sticky vibes to you!!

Hope, OMG!  How scary!  It's bad enough to have a couple of drunk women hound you for you baby and something else to fall holding her too!  I would have screamed at them and burst out crying!  I'm so lucky with my two, they are both very content in their buggy and love being out, watching everything.  We haven't had many crying episodes when out - do date that is.  I'm sure once they can walk they'll want to get out and pester everyone!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We had an appointment with the consultant yesterday for Myles and Keilidh to have some allergy testing done. They will go in at the end of the month to have bloods taken and skin prick tests. They also had a development check whilst we were there and he was so pleased with them. He kept saying how 'healthy and normal' they are! He watched Keilidh stand and Myles taking some steps to his dad. He was very impressed as technically they stil aren't quite 11 months old yet. Apparently his feet are nice and flat on the floor and he's doing it right which is great to hear. 

DH bought them a play frame thingy. It has a platform and holes for them to climb through with a slide too. They took to it like duck to water! Even though they can't walk, they certainly can climb! Keilidh even worked out fairly quickly to walk up the slide on her soles of feet rather than crawl up to keep her grip. She then gets to the top, turns around, sits at the top of the slide facing forwards and then leans forward slightly to start to slide down! She definately is the thinker and is very precise with things. Myles just throws himself into it until he gets what he wants! It's so funny to watch them.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

Witters aren't you just the proud mother!!    Aren't all babies always the most advanced & pregressive for their age?  Only joking hun - so pleased all is well with them both!

Mustard - hope all is going well for you on the dreaded 2WW!  Will keep fingers & toes crossed for you!

Can anyone help me on the subject of exercise during pregnancy.  All the general info I have read says you can exercise more or less as normal during the first few months but doing IVF I was told by my clinic not to do anything strenuous, gentle walking was OK and to keep it down.  At what stage can I do a little more.  I am not suggesting setting of on a 10 mile run but can I go swimming, on a bike, low impact aerobics etc?  I am most confused but in need of a little exercise other than walking the dogs each day.  I was fairly active until treatment but that all came to a grinding halt leading up to ET as all the drugs sap my energy so have done pretty much nothing for over 2 months.  Any suggestions or advice would be most welcome.

All OK with me generally so long as I eat regularly (hence the question of exercise -I am definitely turning into a blob!) and before 7.30 at night otherwise I turn into a mad woman whose brains turn to mush!! 

Hope the rest of you are well

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, ohh, yes, I'm proud   It's just brillient to see as when you have premmies, they are always banging on about how behind they will be development wise.  I'm just so grateful that my two are keeping up.

As for exercise, I did nothing!  DH was very protective of me and if he could source enough cotton wool to swaddle me in each day, he would have!  As I see it, you are able to continue with your usual exercise, only no lifting or tummy work.  You shouldn't suddenly start up exercise if you are not used to doing it prior to getting pregnant.  As you have exercised up until treatment, if you really wanted to keep it up, I'm sure it would be fine to continue with it.  Just make each session a little shorter and don't push yourself.  The slightest niggle or feeling light headed, then that's your body and baby's way of telling you to stop.  The best idea is to join a prenatal group if there is such a thing.  They can then talk through what you are allowed to do and what not.  Anyway, you are allowed to turn into a blob now, you have a great excuse!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone!!  

Really struggling to get online at the mo due to computer probs - but just wanted to see how everyone's doing...

Witters - well done to your twins!! They really were so tiny when born (I always notice their birth weights) so are doing really well.

Hope - lovely to have you back - what a horrible experience you had on your hols   - sounds like those towo women needed a good slap to sober them up a bit!!

Red - hope are you feeling now?  

Debs - so lovely to hear from you   - GOOD LUCK on your 2WW   - well you've been there before but lets hope that this is your lucky time...   

Mustard - sending loads of      to you too!!  

Flo-jo - I have a slightly different perspective on the excercise issue but its good to hear all views   - although on all my IVFs & FETs I've done absolutely nothing on my 2WW this time (as not expecting at all to get pg) I actually did 4 1 hr runs in what would have been my 2WW!!!   As soon as I found out I obvoiusly stopped & did very very little for first 8 weeks as just so petrified of anything at all going wrong , then, like you I started to feel more & more that I wanted to do something with my body & get my heart rate up a bit so after speaking to consultant I started brisk walks & some swimming. Immediately I felt 100% better in myself - less nauseous & sluggish & really positive. I just suit doing a bit of regular excercise & feel sure it does us both good - in terms of what I'd reccomend obvoiusly specific classes for pg women, walking, swimming & maybe yoga - short but regular bursts. Pelvic floor is really important but avoid any abdominal exercise after 10 weeks when you start to get a bump. You have to be really careful not to get hot or short of breath, but a slight glow is good as your blood is oxygenated & the baby gets the endorphines too. Like witters says start slow & listen to your body.

OK - DH getting grumpy now so better go - hope everyone else is good 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello lovlies ...

Well I'm afraid it's another   for me ... obviously both absolutely gutted.  I'd had spotting (only brown) for 5 days before AF turned up so was really hoping as I'd never had it before that it was a good sign.  So I'll be back on an FET in a few months ... after last time when we lost all 3 embryos I'm not feeling hopeful.  But this time we do have 9 so I guess some of them have got to survive the thaw.  .  

How many of you have had success with FETs?

Sorry for no personals today.

Lots of love to all ... and Debs still got my fingers crossed for you to get a good result  

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mustard,  aww, really sorry , especially after getting hopes up after experiencing something different.  I'm sure that the OHSS environment didn't help things but look out, I have a very positive feeling that one of your 9 frosties will go all the way for you!  My two were both frosties and they kept telling us not to get our hopes up as they were only a fair qualiy and two out of our three were only 4 cells on day 3.  Low and behold, they were stronger than the experts thought and all survived the thaw anf both of the two that were replaced stuck with us.  I along with many other girls here are living proof that FET's can, and do work.  Get over this cycle, grieve for your little one's that didn't stick, but stay positive for the nine future babies that you still have.  Thinking of you Mustard!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Mustard so very sorry my lovely but here I am another proof that FET can & does work and I got mild OHSS with my fresh cycle again which was a BFN so be strong that you have those 9 waiting for you!

Sarah - good to hear from you again  How far gone are you now?

Thanks for the advice re exercise, I have been taking the dogs for gentle walks but I might up the level a bit now & get down the pool for a few lengths.

Have got a henweekend this weekend coming - half of Saturday is in a hotel hot spa and having checked with the hotel they recommend that pregnant ladies don't use it so I think a good book will have to be in order for the afternoon followed by a spot of fruit juice drinking!  Ho hum!!

Love to you all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone?

Mustard - so sorry to hear of your BFN    - I know you will be so sad. Look after yourself hun & get strong for FET. There's plenty of evidence in this strand that it works  . As for the defrost, theres every reason to think that a good proportion of your 9 will thaw - the average is 70ish% I think   . Like you I had one really bad FET defrost but on another occasion all 4 out of 4 snowbabies survived & divided!!

Flo-jo - you will probably really enjoy having a read & chilling out at the spa - do they have a pool that you can bob about in, or any treatments/massages available that you could have? I had a massage when in first trimester & feeling a bit grotty & it was really nice. How are you feeling now by the way?

Debs - don't know if you are still dropping in but everything crossed for you   

No more personals as have to be at clinic by 9am - I have had a pit of a nightmare - over weekend started to get really bad shoulder & chest pains, then at 1.30am sunday night after pins & needles my whole arm went numb!! Hospital asked me to go in in case it was a blood clot & spent night on Accident & Emergency on MMR scanner & having bloods - everything fine except for pain I was in so they sent me home at 5.30am & I had 1 hr sleep before work  Saw Dr yesterday & I have a neck injury - god knows how, but obvoiusly can't take most pain killers at mo so its really painful & I really can't sleep. I can't move much either but hopefully can get some physio to sort it out. Accident & Emergency on Sunday night was UNBELIEVABLE - reminded of Hope's story as it was full of drunks or people drunks had attacked & no less than 3 police interviews conducted in the beds next to mine while I was in!! The stories that unfolded were pure soap opera, although a bt depressing "so I hit my son with an umbrella then he ...etc etc" Funniest mo when a woman in very grubby white shellsuit & her pants tucked in her socks (sorry for any stereotypes but thats what she was wearing) stuck her head around my curtain - I was all wired up to machine & had an oxygen mask on - & asked me "have you got a ***?" 

Anyway, better go - hi to Witters, Red, Hope & everyone esle

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, sorry that you are in so much pain!  I was so lucky when pregnant as I was fit and well the whole way through - other than the morning sickness ofcourse.  It sounds like you were on Eastenders in A&E!  I bet you just wanted to disappear!  Hopefully whatever it is will go as quick as it came and you will be feeling better and able to sleep again.  Have you invested in a maternity pillow?  Cecillie and I both gor a big, body length 'C' shaped pillow.  OMG, it was great!  Really supportive both under bump and between knees.  It's still used an awful lot now and the babies each sit in a corner to feed themselves a bottle.

Gotta go, little people are hungry...


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Lovely Ladies

I'm finally back in the land of FET chat! We have internet access for the first time in nearly a year and I'm rediculously over excited  It's been so long I'd forgotten my password and it took me ages to log on 

This will have to be a short "me" post as Sebastian is about to wake from his nap, but I HAD to say hello as soon as I was up and running again. Promise I will post more later when I've had a chance to catch up with what's been going on on this thread. I've really missed you 

Witters - hello!  Can't wait to see more pictures of your lovely twins. I can't believe they're a year old already!! Big hugs to you.

Lots of baby dust to you HopeSprings for your friday 13th test   

Hello to everyone else - I will post messages to you when I've had a chance to find out what you're up to 

I think the link below will take you to some pics of Sebastian - saved uner Wedding Album for some bizarre reason??! Good to see that my PC skills are as good as ever 

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/357417


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Cecillie!!!!!!







I have missed you so much!

First things first, how is it being almost 87 weeks pregnant?









I had a peek at your wedding pics, and Sebastian looks gorgeous! He has a lovely smile! You can see pics of Myles and Keilidh in their blog - see link in siggy. There is an album but it's not recent, you'll have to search back for recent one's as I've just been putting them in the posts. I have been good and labled any that have photo's.

How are things? Did you sell the shop in the end? House fully liveble now? I bet it's lovely. How's doggie? Work good? DH ok?







one more question, how are you?

We're all great, although Myles and Keilidh are full of the snots







They had their innoculations yesterday which didn't help. They are both crawling like good'en's and Myles is starting to take his first shakey steps. He is constantly doing two or three but has got up to 6 a few times. Keilidh is just at the free-standing stage, but she tends to suprise us and just suddenly do things. They are at a great stage now, really interacting and love playing









Must go as more cuddles are needed I think


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Mustard ..im so very sorry to hear your news .....  ....we had 2 FET negs .then took our last ones out & took them to blasts ...i know its hard but it really does work , & it will for you im sure ..take care XXX
Sarah .sorry to hear your not well ......why are you still going to work ??... surely you should be home resting !!  .....

Hows everyone ??.........

WELCOME HOME CECILLE !!

Lovely to hear from you (stranger )......Sebastian is gorgeous !! .you must be so proud !! ...

Hope your all ok ??.....

Good luck to Debs for test day !!   

We are all ok ....

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

[fly]*   WELCOME BACK CECILE!!    
   WELCOME BACK CECILE!!    
   WELCOME BACK CECILE!!    
   WELCOME BACK CECILE!!    
   WELCOME BACK CECILE!!    
   WELCOME BACK CECILE!!    
   WELCOME BACK CECILE!!    
   WELCOME BACK CECILE!!   *[/fly]

So lovely to hear from you!! Sebastian is gorgeous - he looks like a really happy, contented boy. I was just running a bath & thought I'd check on everyone, but what a nice surprise!!

Hi again to the rest of you too - my DH is now away on business so feeling a bit sorry for myself as my shoulder still so sore - apparently I probably did it before I was pg, but may have lifted something or twisted in a funny way & as my muscles are now loosening up it is apparently really easy to injure self. Anyway, got appointment with osteopath on Thursday & hoping he'll sort me out - I have had it easy so far so can't complain, but the pain has brought the nausea from early weeks back. Unfortunately not easy for me to take it too easy tho - I am running a college wide charity 'Fun Afternoon' tomorrow  - we are trying to raise money for a small locally run charity in Tanzania called 'LOHADA' - they support/care for children & old people with no families at risk of ending up on the streets - we want to raise enough to build a playground for them as they don't have much. Also trying to get enough money together for them to have milk for the rest of the year. They are lovely kids & we often get photos etc so really hope to get them their swings & goalposts etc. Anyway, by the end of the week all the hard work is over as I break up for the Summer & can really put my feet up 

Time for my bath - probably luke warm by now 

Mustard - how are you doing hun? Thinking of you 

Sarah xx

ps - Flo-jo - in answer to your qu, believe it or not I am 18 wks pg on Thursday!! - mybe I shoudl do a ticker, but didn't as so many in strand having tx at mo & I don't know why, just waiting in the hope we'd all be counting down soon - Red & Mustard I just have everything crossed for you in the coming months & by the end of the year hope so much that all of our dreams will have come true     Oh yeah - & also I dont know how to do tickers!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Hope! How are you coping?  Things getting easier or harder now for you?  

Sarah, sorry that your shoulder is still sore and your DH is away and so are all your cuddes.  Here's one from me  Hopefully the osteopath will help you. Good luck with the fun afternoon today, I sure hope it is fun for you!  It sounds like a great coarse, so hopefully you will all reach your targets.  What is your part?  Hopefully organising others so you on't have to do anything too strenuous.  

18 weeks already?! We need bump pictures!  Have you started feeling movement yet?  I was about 19 weeks I think, so any day for you if you haven't yet.  Are you planning to find out the gender at your anomoly scan?  When do you have that booked for?  I've become a right old questioner haven't I lately!  Ignore me if you want!!  I too would love to see a ticker.  Go to tickerfactory.com.  They give you step by step instructions.  Then you need to copy the BB code for message boards and paste it in your siggy.  If you run out of characters, you can take off the url tags along with the tickerfactory.com address but keep in the img tags with the other tivckerfactory address which will have lots of odd letters after it.  I will help you further if you get stuck!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies and especially Hi to Cecile after all this time.  thought you had given up on us!

Hopefully you can wade your way through the history on here but as you Can see I got another BFP AND made it through the scan so now looking forward which is great!  However, some have not been so fortunate though here as you will no doubt catch up with.  Sebastian looks lovely though I am sure you are loving having him!

Sarah - I bet you are so looking forward to the long summer hols - do you have anything booked?

Ads for me well i am generally feeling fine.  A bit tired at times but nothing more - in many ways I wish I was feeling worse to make sure I was still pg but I remain positive and looking forward (not!)   to a teetotal hen weekend!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Flo~Jo enjoy your w,end !!.....

Sarah ....18wks !!!!!.....how wonderful !! ......the tickers are so easy EVEN i can do them !!  ....

Witters ..how are you all ??... we are fine ....i think its getting a bit harder now as... 1) they realize when im not in the room now and the tears flow ..... & they dont sleep as much so i cant get my 'jobs' done quite so easily ....oh well stuff the housework .....

Hope everyone is ok ??....

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You'll have a great time Flo-Jo, alcohol isn't the only way to have a good time   Does anyone know you are pregnant?  That could be where the difficulty comes in.  I have every faith in you that you will handle it perfectly and will be back here next week saying how much fun it was   When's the wedding?

Hope, yes, I was guessing you were entering the harder stage.  When they are awake a fair amount of time, it's really hard.  I get so frustrated as I want and plan to do so much and never get even half of it done.  At the end of the day, the babies are the most important thing so as you say, stuff the housework!  Do you have a nursary swing?  That was my life saver!  I managed to get away with only one which was good.  They have settings that swing automatically plus have sounds and lights too.  I had an aquarium Fisher Price one.  I also got out most days as they loved that and it really calmed them down, so the rest of the day was much easier.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi

Witters - no,no-one knows and other than the hen I don't really know anyone going so could be quite difficult.  Oh well my true self will be out - the hen will be mot surprised though when I am gulping down the OJ!!    The wedding is not until October - many reasons why it is so early.

Oh well - roll on many more months of not drinking!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just say you had a real rough weekend last week and have been put off alcohol forever!  What are the plans other than a spa?  Any clubbing involved?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

How are you ??.....hope you all ok ??.....

Yep Witters Ive got one of those aquarium swings too .....Owen is in it asleep at the mo ....
Cerys wasn't very well in the night she was crying (strange cry tho ) & her head was red hot but her body cold .....gave her some calpol & ended up with her in my bed ..(dh was in spare room) ....seems ok today tho .but Ive noticed i can see teeth both sides at the top just under the gum .. but not her front teeth looks further back (I'm having a dumb time as I'm a dental nurse !!  )......

Is everyone ok ??......

Debs, you test tommorrow i think ...GOOD LUCK Hun XXXXXXX    

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, sorry you hada bad night.  Keep a check on those teeth, usually it's the front four that come through first, although nothing's out of the question with nature.  If it is, then she will be grouchy as they are big old teeth to cut. If it isn't, could be little ulcers or something which must be painful.  Give her a hug from me!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi all,

it's another negative from me.

Just can't believe we are having to go through this again  

Debs
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Debs







This is so unfair 
















for next time









For now, go and spoil yourself


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww Debs ....I'm SO very sorry .......thinking of you XXX

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello ladies, so sorry not been around for a while, been feeling a bit sorry for myself cos of ohss but starting to feel alot better now.

Went to fertility clinic yesterday to have nurse discussion about medicated fet, was told needed to d/regg take hrt and contreceptive pill, came away feeling worried about all these meds and the fact that it would then take us into mid sept before et, anyway come to terms with all that then get a call today saying that consultant (a different one to who had suggested medicated fet) thinks it would be better for me to have a natural fet, so im really confused now   dont get me wrong i would be happier not to take any meds but im not entirely trustworthy of this consultant cos he told me to go home and rest after scanning me and confirming i had ohss and i ended up in a&e the next day! So do you have any ideas or suggestions to whats best for me?? they said medicated to start with cos my cycles vary from 32-36 days.

Sorry to come on here moaning again  

Debs a big     im so sorry  

 to everyone else

Emma xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi again Emma, sorry that you are all confused now.  Medicated FET's are much more controllable, but if you ovulate regularly and predictably then the natural way is just as good, only without the drugs.  You willl need to use OPK's (ovulation  predictor kits) so that you know when your serge is and then you will need to get to the clinic to have the transfer.  With medicated, you will get a predicted transfer date much earlier and you in yourself will be more chilled out as the responsibility isn't on you.  There are lots of pro's and con's against each.  Natural will obviously be cheaper as there are no meds to pay for.  A big part of your decision depends on the reliability of your natural ovulation.  Good luck in making your decision


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies 

Not sure where the last few days have gone since I last posted.... Think I'm on a different time plane since I had Sebastian - I lose whole weeks just like that!

Thank you all very much for such a lovely welcome back - you are sweet people 

It's good to be back in the fold and great to see so much good news on here. *Debs * filled me in on the headlines when I saw her two weeks ago - it's so lovely that so many OHSSers have had good luck in the last year. It makes me especially sad for you though Debs  I had such a positive feeling about you this time. I'm so sorry you're going through another BFN. All I can do is send you some major hugs 

Witters - you're as lovely as ever  I really missed you too. Even though we haven't even met I will always remember you as a really important part of my IVF treatment, OHSS and pregnancy. You're really special to me. I've printed out a load of our posts from way back when and included them in my journal for Bean. I'm doing an old fashioned paper one - not like your amazing blog! Have you written every single day since K and M were born You are SO organised! The twins just look so gorgeous, and you're right to be proud. IVF babies are so precious, and I think one of the blessings of having an IVF baby is that you never ever take them for granted. I cried with joy and amazement every day for at least three months after I had Bean, and every day still I thank my lucky stars for him and can't quite believe that he's mine! How did your locum work out? Are you back doing any work or just at home enjoying motherhood? How is the business coping without you? How's your DH? Your 2 lovely wolves? (I recently treated an IVF patient who has a real life wolf as a pet  ) Will you try for any more babies or are you done now?

Sarah - thank you for the fab banner  Your posts are as hilarious and brilliant as ever. I'm so happy for your natural BFP! How coooool was that?? Sorry about your bad shoulder though... Me thinks maybe you're doing too much. Rushing about being the most energetic-doing-loads person around! How's your little girly Bean? How old is she now? Your story about the hospital *** reminded me of last November when I was birth partner for a girlfriend of mine. Her partner left her just before her 12 week scan so I was with her for the birth of her son - who turned up a month early at Portsmouth hospital. Overall it was an amazing experience except that outside the hospital there was always a gang of heavily pregnant women having a *** break - what's that all about Anyway - 18 weeks - you're nearly half way through your pg - such a lovely time! I understand about the ticker - I'm rubbish with all that - as Witters pointed out - I was 87 weeks pregnant until recently... Will try to work out how to do the ticker thing again. Enjoy your summer holiday! 

Hope - you've got twins, and one of each too!! How perfectly lovely... I'm sure you're really enjoying them. It's so fantastic when IVF works. Have you got some pics I can see somewhere? Sorry if they're obvious - my technical skills are notorious, so they may be right under my nose!

Flo-Jo - congratulations on your BFP! If you're anything like me you're probably still very nervous about your pregnancy. Like Witters, I did nothing for the first trimester. That'll be why I put on 3 stone in as many months!! Nothing wrong with being careful and turning into a blob - it all comes off again eventually. Hope you're having a lovely hen weekend.

Mustard - so sorry for your BFN  It's heartbreaking. Good that you have so many frosties though. I had 10 and they used 5 for my FET, 3 survived the thaw and both of the embies they put back implanted, but I lost one of them on the day of the six week scan. But luckily Sebastian hung on in there for the full 40 weeks! Stay positive for your FET 

Emma - glad you're feeling better now. OHSS stinks. It's hard making that decision about natural or medicated. I would talk to a consultant that you DO trust and ask for his/her advice. I ditto what Witters says about natural being a good option if you have a very regular cycle. I don't ovulate on my own so for me there wasn't a choice, which made things easier. Good luck! 

What's happened to Liz and Mel? Are they still around? Have they both had their babies now?

As for my news: I can't remember if I posted anything about the birth, but I had Sebastian a week after his due date, in hospital and not at home as I'd hoped, because there was meconium in the waters when they broke. So I was induced, which wasn't much fun, but after that it was all quite straight forward. A 4 hour labour, relatively drug free. And Sebastian is a little treasure. He's such a laid back little chap- he hardly ever cries and is so placid. He's 11 months now and not showing much sign of wanting to move. He isn't even crawling yet - he's quite happy to just sit like a fat and happy little Buddha! Being his mummy is even better than I ever dreamt it would be. Every day with him is a gift; when he's asleep I really miss him! I'm back at work one day a week, when Sebastian is with my DH, so that works well. My dog was a bit freaked out to start with but is lovely with Seb now - and they're real pals and make each other laugh. We finally sold the shop a week or two after S arrived, although I was totally beyond caring by that time! I was in baby bliss and wasn't even bothered about living on a building site. No, the house is still not finished - but I got a front door, a kitchen and hot water a few days before I had S so I was happy!

Well - as you can see, my Saturday nights are fairly sedate these days, and it's actually my bed time now as S still gets up for milk at night. I've almost finished breast feeding now as I was struggling to keep up with Bean - he's a big boy! But I'm sad to be stopping as it's been a real joy.

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

C x x x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All

How are you ??....

Did you have a nice weekend ??.....my sis & her Dh were over from Switzerland but go back today .... ......

You might notice Ive got my little man's pic on now .i will change it to Cerys in a couple of days so you can see them both, i have got one of them together but its not really a 'close' up of them so i though I'd put them on separately first .....

Is everyone OK ??.....

Love HopeXXX XX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning ladies

Had a fab weekend - I did get myself in such a stress before going - wasn'tsure if I should, was I trying to do too much etc etc  was I going to enjoy it not drinking or sit there being a sober misery guts.  Anyway all worked out well - my vibrant outgoing personality shone through   even without any booze.  I could have got away with it as well I reckon apart from when we got to the activities centre and they did the H&S run down, with the "it anyone has the following illnesses...... if you are pregnant... you must inform us and you will be prohibited from some or all of the activities" talk both I and another girl went a bit pink  , only a couple of girls realised when we went off to talk to the organisers who said what we were doing should be OK but to take it easy and just do what we were comfortable with, but then the organiser said alter - well as we've got 2 pregnant ladies in the group we are going to slightly change the treasure hunt in the afternoon!!!    Anyhow, that of course got everyone talking, the other girl has also been going through IVF and s on her 2WW and quite a few girls knew that so were looking out for the 2nd pg lady.  SO of course, when they were tucking into the champers later and wine at the meal the very fact that I was not exactly tucking in was noticed and th hen later said - ah ha - caught you - apparently the whole group has decided to monitor the drinking habits to suss out the guilty party!!    Anyhow - much fun.

Sadly though the other girl started bleeding yesterday morning - I didn't see her as another girls took her home fairly early on as we were all staying away.

Now I am in a quandary - she didn't know I was having treatment but I know she was - I feel that I should call her - I got on very well with her and have met her a few times.  Am I going to be interfering -
I don't know if the fact that I am pg after treatment will be horrid for her or might help in that I have been through what she is going though & I can emphasise.  Anyone have some thoughts?

Flo-JO x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, so glad that you had a great time!  What a unique way to break the news to your friends!  Iguess there was no denying it at that point then?  Sounds like you did a great cover up though, well done!!  I can see your dilemma.  I think that if you feel that you know her enough to talk to her then do give her a call.  Yes, you are now pregnant, but it has been a struggle and you have many a knock back along the way, even after a treatment cycle.  She may appreciate someone who has been in a position similar to hers to talk to.  Just approach it how you would have liked to be approached.  Good luck!

Hope, I love Owen's outfit!  Do you find you can buy much more for Owen than Cerys?  Boy's clothes are so much cuter in my opinion.

Cecilie, Awww, that's lovely that you printed out our original posts!  I bet it is funny to read back, I must try to find time one day.  The things we got up to eh?  Do you still have that naughty C pillow?   My babe's use it to feed on now!  Many uses it seems.  Yes, I write in our blog every day.  I know how crazy I am! I'm hoping that they will like to read it one day and maybe even start writing some entries.  

The girl who took over from me stayed a year but has now moved on - let's just say she was encouraged to hand in her notice.  She was very lazy and didn't do everything she should have.  The new girl now is the opposite.  Very keen, always asking for things to do, but doesn't do the things she needs to do properly.  DH gets frustrated with her as he finds things for her to do but she then needs help to do it so she doesn't end up doing half of it, just wastes other people's time.  Why bother asking?  She's had a few 'pull your socks up' chats so we shall see how she lasts.  I may well end up going back after all.  Nice to know I'm missed  

I love it how you still talk of Sebastan as Bean, so cute!  I am thriving in mummyhood, love every minute of it.  Sometimes I kid that I don't (mainly when I have them both crying at full volume for no apparent reason or if they've drawn all over the walls with carrot or something equally hard to get off) but like you, I say thank you every day.  

Doggies are both fine, as is the horse, fish and bird.  We are slowly trying to introduce Myles and Keilidh to them.  They see them, but are very wary if they are to touch them.  Woody always seems to sneeze at the worst moment.  The dogs are very excitable and Nukka can be a bit vocal too which is very overwhelming for them.  We are getting over it though.  When they are able to walk reliably, they should take a huge leap forward with it as they should feel more in control.  

I don't think you were posting when you had Sebastian, but Debs kept up up to date (thanks Debs!!)  Sorry that you didn't have the delivery you hoped for but glad it went quick and you were both ok.  He sounds like a real chilled baby!  My two are too.  We go to creepy crawlers and I'm grateful for it!  You see all the other babies racing off and my two stick together.  As long as Keilidh has a ball to hold, she is fine, Myles explores a little bit more, but whenever I call him, he generally comes back to me.  

How's that lovely bathroom?  Surely that is done, laying in the bath looking out on that lovely view must have been an incentive?  We finally got our shower room finished.  I tell you, it's a must now.  I feed them naked, then dump them in the shower!  They love it.  It amazes me how they can have soap dripping over their face and eyelashes and still giggle at the water sprinkling all over them.  I must admit, I tend to shower instead of bath.  They much prefer it and crawl into the cubical when they want one!  We are lucky as it's a double sized one, and so can do them both together.

So glad that you managed to sell the shop at last.  What great timing too.  What is DH doing now?  It must be hard going back to work and leaving Bean, but DH having him must help.  I really look forward to the morning too, I miss them terribly.  I haven't really had to leave them at all yet, only for an hour or two at most if I've left them with DH or IL's to pop out.  I feel totally at a loss without them.  It's weird.  Shopping is so much quicker when you can just park up and dash out!

I have written a novel, sorry about that.  I have them both sat here after finding my cerial bowl and spoon and have discovered the loud noises they can make.  They are in fits of giggles!  Gonna go and get another spoon so they can both have a go...

Love to all!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

Flo~Jo .... glad your w.end wasn't too bad in the end for you ....sorry to hear about that other lady did you phone her in the end ??.....

Witters......hope your all ok ??....yep have to agree boys clothes are cute & i nearly always get something for Owen rather than Cerys ..not that i intend to its just i dont think theres much for little girls ...... that outfit hes got on there says on the back .'Who's a cheeky monkey then '...so sweet...

Will change the pic to Cerys later....

Hope EVERYONE is ok ??.....

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, they have some cute phrases too   How are they weight wise?  They were fairly similar when born, is one tearing off ahead?  Initially Keilidh was always heavier than Myles, then once he caught up, he has stayed fractionally ahead, if not right the same weight as Keilidh.  Boys are meant to be heavier, hense why Myles is on the 25th and Keilidh's on the 50th percentiles for weight.  There were a set of boy/girl twins when we first started swimming, but the boy was like 4lb heavier than the girl at 4 months.  It was bizaar to see them so different.  Kind of nice though I guess to keep the individuality.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

HIya

Im not sure about weight till Thurs p.m for the official weigh in   

Last time 3 wks ago Owen was 11lb 6oz & Cerys was 10lb 12 oz......

He has finally caught up ..he was bigger at birth but lost so much that its taken ages to catch up ...although Cerys looks 'chubby' compared to him as his a bit longer ........

Gosh the heavens have just opened here its awful !! ...........

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Cerys looks beautiful in her pic!  They sound so similar to my two.  Myles is much taller than Keilidh.  He is very slender (doesn't have even a glimpse of a 'bracelet' (you know, where the roll of fat is on the wrist).  Keilidh is more chubby looking and does have a little bracelet, but they are both pretty slender.  I think that helps them to be so agile now 

Pouring here too, think I will stay in today...


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

sorry not to have posted for a while but been having a break to try and get my head back together.   

Hope - Cerys is lovely, I missed Owen.  Glad you had a lovely time at Loch Lomond, shame about the drunk women. 

Cecilie-    I don't think we have 'spoken' before.

Witters-  I am always amazed at how much you manage to post and all the things you get up to with the twins, you must be so well organised    

Mustard & Debs - I am so sorry to hear your news  

Sarah - I think you should get a ticker, I like to see them as it helps to keep everyone up to date with where you are.  I was at T in the Park the other week and was thinking of you and how you coped at Glastonbury.  What stamina you must have to cope with the toilets and be sober   Did you see any bands ?  We saw Scissor Sisters, Kings of Leon and Kasabian.  I ended up having a bit too much to drink and shed a few tears but I think in the whole it was helpful in letting me come to terms with things.  It was sunny as well when we were there so I just cried with my sunglasses on and then it doesn't feel like making so much of a scene 

Flo-jo- Glad you had good time away.  I hope you are keeping well ?  When is your next scan ?  In answer to your question about contacting the lady, I think I would.  When I was in hospital for my ERPC the anesthetist who was heavily pregnant spoke to me about how the same thing had happened to her, I found it really helpful.  The only thing I would say about telling her, is how would you feel if she tells others that you have been having tx ?  Not sure if you are keeping it private or not ?

Angel - sorry to hear you are having a hard time.  I had natural FET for my tx, I really liked it apart from the fact that my clinic is closed on a sunday and if you ovulate on the 'wrong' day you can't have tx that month.  That happened to me one month and I wasn't best pleased.  In saying that though I will be having natural FET when I go back

Anyway, better go.  Hope everyone is well


Love  Red x.x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Red ......

Lovely to hear from you .......


Take care 

Love n hugs 

XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, liking the new pic of them both!  You're getting a pro!

Red, What a lovely post.  Glad that you feel like you can come back again, I know it must be painful for you.  It sounds like you have been keeping yourself busy but also letting your emotions come out when they need to.  You couldn't ask for any better way to grieve for your little one.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Red Hi, so good to hear from you.  

Took your advice but emailed rather than called the girl - just said I understood and that I had been through what she is going through and I was there to talk should she want to.  We have had a couple of emails and I am leaving it her court now.  We all know how hard it is and if I can be of any comforts I can but try.

All fine with me, keep getting overwhelming tiredness mid-afternoon.  Have finally sorted out scans etc - I have my consultant's appointment on 30th July and then have booked a private nuchal scan on 31st.  Also have today had my dating scan through for 31st July - I assume I don't need the dating scan if I am having the Nuchal scan - they are both at the same hospital - anyone know?

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

They will be able to date at the nuchal scan.  I would call the number for the dating scan and ask if it's nuchal too.  If it is, you could save some pennies by cancelling the private scan.  If not, then say you have a private nuchal scan booked in at 'blah' time and see what they say.  How strange for them all to come in so close in time.  Not long until you get to know your little one even closer


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All.....

Hope your all ok ??....

Im taking Cerys to the drs this mor as shes got a cold & cough, poor little madam ....couldnt sleep properly due to snuffles.. ..wasn't going to trouble them as it seems like im paranoid (i am !) but phones NHS direct & they told me to take her to get her chest checked .....

Hope your all well

Love HopeXXXXx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies 

How is everyone?

Red - I remember you - you used to have a butterfly as your pic I think. (Funny that - being called Red Admiral and all  ) But I'm not sure if it was from this thread or a different one. T in the Park sounds good. And a good cry behinid your sunnies is essential sometimes 

Hope - your twins look gorgeous!   it must be so mad and lovely having twins! Hope poor little Cerys feels well again soon.

Witters - ditto what Red said about you being organised. I don'y know how you fit everything in. I'm up at 5 most mornings at the moment but still get to bed time leaving a storm of mess in my wake. I never seem to have time to do any housework!! I just had a look back at our post history and found the very first posts we wrote - see link below. Feel like an age away in some ways - like yesterday in others....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34702.msg410144#msg410144

I'd like to upload a photo of Bean (yes, we hardly ever call him Sebastian  ) instead of the DOpey pic on my signature, but I can't see to do it. Please help! 

Sarah - how are you feeling? How's your shoulder? Are you on your summer hols now?

Flo-Jo - that tiredness is mad isn't it? Make sure you put your feet up for a bit in the afternoons!

Debs - thinking of you Honey. 

I'm off to get some housework done as I've got a friend coming for dinner tonight and the house looks like a bomb site!

C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, I hope that Cerys is ok  The amount of time we have been to the doctors with coughs and colds only to be told what healthy children they are! I feel stupid going most of the time as I know what they are going to say. I do always phone the doctor on call, explain things and let them decide if they need to be seen. One time early on, Keilidh was having so much trouble that we actually recorded it and played it back down the phone to the doctor!  That was in the middle of the night when we were at our whits end with it. She warned the childrens ward and told us to go straight over. They hooked her up to heart and sats monitors and observed her for a few hours. She was doing great with 98% oxygen saturation, perfect heart rate, just a snotty nose.







It was very reassuring to see though. You can never be too careful with little people. Anyway, let us know how she is. How is Owen?

Cecilie, Thanks for the link, I had a rememice. How weird to look back whilst we are now sitting as very lucky mum's? Does everyone think my house is ship shape?







How wrong can you be?! My children are very well cared for but the poor house gets a bit neglected. It gets a blitz now and again but who can keep up with a blast of primary coloured toys in every inch of your house?! Don't get me wrong, it is kept clean where the babe's go and the







is done...

Poor Keilidh was up twice in the night. She hasa sore botty and is cutting a tooth. She really suffers with teething and botty rash is just one sign. They both go in for allergy testing tomorrow.







Good timing as Myles has a rash all over him today.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

How are you ??......

Are any of you suffering because of the floods ...i hope not .....

We haven't been a well bunch here......had to take twins to emerg Dr's on Sat afternoon ..they've both got throat infections .....poor things ..& DH had to go on Sunday .hes got tonsillitis & Ive got a stinking cold ......  ........

Cerys is nearly back to normal just got a tickly cough & Owens getting better ....& DH is moaning ...so hes feeling better .........

I went to Next at 5am on Sat got them loads of clothes (got lots of diff sizes) ...... could of got more but couldn't carry them ..well worth going !!.......

Hope your all OK ?? .....

Love hopeXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Hope, sorry that you have all been sick   Keilidh has been sick the past few days with a tongue ulcer that's covered in thrush.  There is something else too, she gets very distressed and has been waking every hour in the night and up for an hour with us trying to settle her.  During the day they are both so tired they can't nap and it's just been a vicious circle.  It's been very hard this week...

Well done on getting to Next at that time!  We had a good clothes buying session on Sunday, spent well over £100 on them!

We're fine flooding wise but my brother and sister have had it bad as they are in Gloucester and Tewksbury.  Poor SIL got stranded in the car with my 18 month old neice and had to wade 2 miles in hip high water.  Scary stuff!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Witters & Hope sorry you are having a rough ride with both your twos!

All quiet here really - waiting for my consultant appointment and scan on Monday and Nuchal scan on Tuesday night - have been getting rather anxious bu had a good session of reflexology this morning which has calmed me down.  I think because I feel fine, although a little tired at times it concerns me - I suppose I should just be grateful I feel so OK but ..... sometimes I wish I was deathly ill with morning sickness!    so hopefully Monday will put my mind at rest.  I might also feel able to tell some people then as I might be able to say "I am pregnant" so far I haven't felt that I can for some strange reason - its feels so early days but I can't actually believe that I am 11 weeks already!

Oh well, hope everyone esle is well

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

Hope your all ok ??.....

[fly]   HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH69 !!  [/fly]

Hope you have a lovley day !!

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohh, Happy Birthday Sarah!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sarah!  
Hello to everyone else. Sorry about all the twin illnesses   
Touch wood all ok here. I've been very lucky so far - haven't even had to give Sebastian as much as a teaspoon of Calpol yet... Guess I shouldn't speak to soon, but so far he's been very healthy. TOUCH WOOD! I had a friend over yesterday - who I met on one of the other boards here - who has twins from the same clinic as mine. They are 3 months older than Sebastian and they all had such fun playing together. He loves other babies so I try to do a "play date" at least a couple of times a week. Don't really do classes and stuff yet though.
Flo-Jo, sorry you've got some concerns.  It's really normal to be vervous. I'm sure everything will be fine, but I do empathise - I felt exactly the same way as you. and to be honest, didn;t really feel fully relaxed until I was 20 weeks pregnant. Hope that makes you feel better, not worse!! 
C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey everyone!

Cecillie, you are lucky not to have used any calpol.  Having said that, Myles hasn't had to have much at all, only once, maybe twice.  Keilidh on the other hand has virtually lived on the stuff it seems.  She has a very low pain threshold and just has to look at pain or discomfort and here comes a fever. She has reached 39C several times which obviously needs bringing down again.  She is very good though, must associate the smell to relief as even if she is thrashing about in pain, I hold a spoonful of medicine under her nose and she calms down, opens her mouth and gently sucks it off the spoon.

We are lucky as they can play and interact with eachother.  I don't know many other mum's with babies as I have never attended any mother and baby classes or whatnot.  We do try to get out once a week to creepy crawlers though which is a soft play session for under two's.  They absolutely love it.  All the children want to make friends, Myles is happy to give away smiles and cuddles but Keilidh just looks at them as if they are mad!  She is so funny.  Myles races around but Keilidh is happy to sit there and watch everyone else doing the hard work.  About half way through, she does eventually venture out of the sitting position though.  I am very lucky as they are so laid back and well behaved (up until now atleast).  Other parents often ask how I do it and I just say 'look at them, they make it easy for me'.  It's the other parents that get more excersise out of creepy crawlers to a 200 metre sprint including the warm up!!

I wonder how our other mum's from this group are getting on?  I miss them!  Mel, Liz, and all the others, pop in if you can, we'd love to hear how you are getting on!


----------



## Sana in waiting (Jan 21, 2007)

sorry to gate crash, but i am having a medicated FET and wanted to know wot kind of progesterone levels have to be for the transfer . After 3 days of cyclogest twice a day it is 30.5.....trying to estimate a time to plan things if poss? any help wd b nice! Ta

Sana
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't know to be honest.  My FET was also medicated and had transfer after 3 days of pesseries regardless.  As your body has been de-regged, the hormone levels are totally made up from the meds.  What they look at is for 'ovulation' to take place, creating a perfect environment for the embryo's to implant.  At time of ovulation, the estrogen backs off and progesterone takes over.  If you chart BBT, you will see a temp shift into a higher level which, other than blood tests, is the only confirmation of ovulation.  OPK's indicate that ovulation potentially is about to happen, but it doesn't always and therefore is not guarenteed.  The FET HRT meds that you take, minick this natural process, preparing your body to be able to carry a pregnancy.  Once you do get a positive resul, you will continu with the meds until about 10-12 weeks by whichpoint your body will naturally produce these hormones.

Getting back to your blood results, a progesterone of 30+ indicates ovulation has happened, so I would say that it is all go for your transfer!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just a short post to say hope everyone is well and that you are enjoying a weekend without rain ( hope I don't talk to soon and hope its not raining with you).

Cecilie- yes I did used to have a butterfly on my aviator, well remembered.

Witters and Hope - sorry to hear that the twins have not been well.  

Sana- sorry I had natural FET and don't know anything about medicated.  Good luck with your tx.

Sarah - Hope you had a Happy Birthday, was it your birthday last year where you kept 'demanding' more champagne ?   I'm sure you were better behaved this year 

My AF arrived on Thursday (which was a bit of a shock as I was told anything from 4-6 weeks and I was convinced my body would string it out to the end .) and if I want to have FET this month it will probably be round about 14 August.  Can't make my mind up how I feel, one minute excited as desperately want to be pregnant, next feel to nervous to try and start thinking maybe my body isn't ready.  The I read things that say you have a better change of getting pregnant the first 3 months after having a miscarriage.  Its all so confusing, it can drive you 

Anyway better go as meant to be doing DIY while my DP is at work and I only woke up at 10 and still in my pj 

take care

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red, your confusion is totally understandable  Good luck in your decision!

I have just put some new pics on my blog and thought I'd post some -

Myles thinking his sister's highchair is far better than his - she is _not _amused!









Just fallen asleep









Myles after dinner









Keilidh enjoying a strawberry









A couple of them having fun in their play cube


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Afternoon ladies

Red - hope you get to the decision but whatever you go for it will be the right one for you - best of luck with it!

Had my scan today - how excellent - legs & arms moving ten to the dozen - now apparently 11wks+6 so another day forward.  Have been advised to stay on the Clexane until at least 24 weeks but prob until 36 weeks so daily injections continue.  Nice!!   Nuchal tomorrow - DH is desperate to tell everyone now - I have a strange feeling of wanting to keep the secret t myself that little bit longer but I think if the scan tomorrow does not put us in a highish risk category we will have to start breaking the news.

Hope you all all doing well 

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??

Red....GOOD LUCK whichever way you decide to go im sure it will be the right one for you .....   .........

Witters ......GORGEOUS pics....... they are so lovely!! ......

Flo~Jo .....CONGRATS on your scan !! ..... how lovely!! .....

How's everyone else ??...... Yogi/Mel ....Cecille ....Liz ...Sarah ...Debs.....Chris .....& anyone else whom i'v forgot .....

We are ok , little mans had me up since 2.30am ......dunno why he wouldnt settle hes still a bit congested tho ....ended up putting him in his 'swing' ....& he fell asleep then for 3 hrs ....he seems fine now tho ...& little miss is fine ........

Hope your ok & making the most of the sunshine .....

Take care

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Afternoon - lovely weather finally - keeps DH happy as he is now able to get on with harvest on the farm

Had the nuchal scan last night - all fab - risk went from 1:320 on enetering teh room to !:1719 on leaving so v chuffed - have the triple test in a few weeks hopefully to back it up!

Have now gone public so lots of totally excited friends and family on the phone - madness  

Ayhow can now finally say those all important words - I AM PREGNANT!  
Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope everyone is ok ??

Flo~jo ...............

CONGRATULATIONS on being 'officially & publically pregnant !!'  

Love HopexXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,


Flo-Jo - Glad everything is fine and you are now going 'public'.  Your scan piccie looks great, I was wondering why do you take clexane, is that something new when you had your last tx.

Witters- the photos are fab, I like the highchair one.

A big   to everyone else.

Take care

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Red ....


Lovely to hear from you .......    .......

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah!  Flo-Jo really is pregnant!  She even admits to it herself   Many congrats again Flo, and what a great couple of days worth of scans you have had!

Hope, I hope that you had a better night.  Keilidh has been waking this past week, but last night, we all got a solid nights sleep - pure bliss!  Infact, babe's are still sleeping now...

Hey to everyone else!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks ladies - it's been a great few days. More on   now than ever before!  

Red - Bourn put me on Clexane as apparently some studies have shown that ladies who miscarry / have failed cycles sometimes have higher levels of antibodies which can lead to some clotting in the veins reducing the chances of success. Also, my consultant at Addenbrookes said there has been further studies showing that ladies who have OHSS, particularly when they get pregnant a higher risk of thromboses so he wants to keep me on it.

It might be worth asking your consultant / clinic about it.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Flo-Jo thanks for the information.  I will speak to my clinic about it.

just a short post from me as DP is making tea.  I have started using the OPK's now with a view to probably having ET next week.  I reckon  surge will come on Friday which will meant ET will be Tuesday if everything is OK with my scan when I go to the clinic on Monday, although I have a feeling that ovulation may come early this month and my surge will be on Thursday which will mean I have to wait until next month.  Not too fussed if cancelled this month, just going with the flow.  

Anyway will let you know what happens later in the week

Hope everyone  is good

Red


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Red - will be thinking of you - best thing is to be as chilled as you can, however hard it may be.  All the very best whether it be this cycle or next.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone

Cecilie - a big hello to you, it's great to see you back online!  I had a quick look of the pictures of Sebastian, he looks lovely.  Are you enjoying motherhood?  Dylan is now 23 weeks old and is keeping me very busy, but I love being a mum, and I am very grateful for having him.

Witters - the photos of the twins look good, and they look so happy too.  It must be so nice to get a full night of uninterrupted sleep at last, that is something I'm definitely looking forward to.

Flo-jo - congratulations on being 13 weeks pregnant.  I'm guessing your due date will be similar to mine as I was about 13 weeks this time last year (I remember coming home from holiday and having a scan).  I found that having a baby in February was good, because spring time is just around the corner and you can start to get out and about with the pram for some fresh air.  I also remember being worried in the early weeks of the pregnancy, I felt better when my bump started to show!

Red - good luck if you decide to go ahead with ET next week.

Hope - great piccies of the twins.  How are you all now?  Are you colds better?  Dylan has had a cold and I also caught it, but we are much better now.

Well I've been busy looking after Dylan, also he was christened on Sunday and we had a party at home afterwards so that took lots of preparation, it was lovely though (but a bit hectic!).  I go to a toddler group once a week and also meet some friends with babies of the same age (from antenatal classes) once a week.  I like keeping busy and getting out and about, but I also like days at home playing with Dylan.  He has two teeth, and I think he's getting some more because he's still very dribbly.  I started weaning him a few weeks ago which is going fine.  He still wakes up a lot at night for feeds, and at the moment he won't settle until he comes into bed with me.  I hope it is just a phase!

Hi to everyone else    Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

How are you all ??......

Red ......fingers crossed for you ....   ....

Liz,lovely to hear from you ...gosh Dylans 23wks & 2 teeth !! ......,its awful when they've got colds isn't it ... they are so snuffly ...we're all fine thanks for asking after us ! X

Is everyone else OK as its so quiet on here or are you making the most of the sunny shine  .....

We are fine , only prob at the mo is Cerys is being really funny about going to my mom ....she screams her head off took me 1.5 hrs the other night to settle her after my mom had been round ....she doesn't wear glasses ( i do tho ) so it cant be that .....any ideas ??.... its really upsetting my mom ....
Owen as usual is laid back & a cutie ....

Hope your OK

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi

I hope you dont mind me joining in. Im due to start my 1st FET, i had ec on 31st may and due to OHSS i couldnt have et.
I have my prostap jab on tuesday and not sure what to expect this time round. I hope to chat to you all soon.

Sam xx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Where is everybody? 

Sam ... welcome to thread - sorry about your OHSS.  Hopefully your FET will bring positive results  

Red ... hope you're doing ok.  Thinking about you  .

Well I'm off to have my tubes out tomorrow by laparoscopy. My consultant has decided I have to remove the risk of the fluid in the blocked tubes stopping the implantation and as my tubes are damaged they may as well come out, so hopefully it will help us get our BFP.  We're planning on doing an FET at the end of September, once I've got over the op.

Wish me luck guys and I'll report back later in the week.

Lots of love to everyone
Mustard
x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Mustard - best wishes for tomorrow -hope all goes well and it brings the changes you need

Sam - welcome - it has gone very quiet on here but you will see reading through that there has been some good success after OHSS - me included. Be positive

Hope everyone else is doing OK

Flo-Jo x


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for the warm welcome. 
I've got my jab to d/r me tomorrow and then its all go from there. I cant wait!!!

Mustard good luck tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else

Sam xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey girls and welcome Sam!

We've just got back from Ireland.  We had a lovely time, dispite the drizzly weather.  We had a pool at the house we rented out, which was great as we spent a lot of time in there.  Plus they had a jacuzzi and sauna for us   Myles and Keilidh was a great little travellers.  There were many hours in the car followed by a late ferry crossing, then a long car journey again.  We couldn't fault them one little bit.

Mustard, thinking of you today!  I hope you don't end up being too sore 

Sam, sorry that you developed OHSS  I am another successul FET after OHSS'er and now have two little 14 month old's keeping me on my toes 

Hey to everyone else!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone – remember me!!

Just over a month ago my computer went up in a puff of smoke – well, the power pack overheated (smoke bit’s true) so as I’m off work I’ve not been able to get online. – not been too much of a prob as I’ve been in Portugal for last 3 weeks (although the only internet access there is in the middle of a busy cocktail bar) but have missed chatting to you girls – especially as Cecilie & Debs were back on the scene when I last posted….but anyway IM BACK now & have borrowed a laptop from work which is ridiculously slow & keeps disconnecting from the internet so I keep losing my posts – note to self – write shorter posts - but so much to catch up on that guess this is not going to be one of them…..

Firstly, HI Sam & welcome to this lovely, friendly strand – I have had so much support & good advice here, which has got me through the last 2 years – also loads of successful FET stories – lets hope that this is your lucky time hun. Keep us posted – all my FETs have been medicated & I know that the downregging can send you a bit crazy – although nothing like as bad as stimming!!

Last time I was online Flo-jo, you were about to go on your hen weekend & I remember Witters asked were you going ‘clubbing’ which made me wonder at the time – is this what you did for your hen weekend Witters?? Don’t tell me – Ibiza?? Cecilie , did you know that Witters was a bit of a raver? Anyway, glad you ad a relaxing time Flo-jo & so glad to hear that everything is progressing well for you – the 11 week scan is such a turning point (I also had nuchal although God only knows what I woud have done if high risk..) – so exciting finally getting to tell people too – every time I had IVF/FET I fantasised about that moment & it was so lovely when I finally got to give all my friends/family the good news – has everyone been completely delighted? I had a memorable conversation with my grandmother on the phone where she just sobbed the whole time she was so happy for me. Have you had any nausea? I was feeling pretty queasy & peculiar during weeks 11-15 (as well as totally elated & euphoric – a strange combo!!).

Red – I’m impressed that you went off to ‘T in the Park’ determined to have a good time, despite such a monumentally bad month – my heart went out to you though when I read your post as it can sometimes be hardest when everyone is partying & you are still feeling fragile – how are things going now? Were you able to go ahead with FET this month? You have had more than your fair share of bad luck but I feel so sure that you will get there in the end & then it will all be worthwhile. We will all celebrate with you in this strand.!!

Mustard – thinking of you today – lets hope that this op will help & when you have your next FET your embies will be able to get really comfy & successfully implant. Take it easy & don’t overdo things as you will feel groggy after the anaesthetic.  Hope to hear from you soon that the procedure went well.

Hope – what a star remembering my birthday!! You did better than my brother anyway. Thanks to the rest of you too for all the birthday greetings – I enjoyed reading them when I got back. I had a lovely day as DH had booked me in for a pampering ‘maternity package’ at a posh health spa near to our resort & he & kate spent the morning in the pool there while I got spolt with loads of nice treatments  – bliss!! Glad to hear all’s well with your twins – Cerys will get used to your mum don’t worry – they quickly figure out the people that love them & give them loads of special attention as they get older. I love the recent pics of your two by the way, the twins are very cute – who would have thought they could be such bundles of trouble & keep their mum working so hard!!

Cecilie – so glad to hear that being a mum is every bit as rewarding as you hoped – not surprising to any of us that you are loving it! – I am sure that you are a brilliant mum too -  I bet you are cooking up a storm for Sebastian & he is the healthiest baby around – has he tried your nettle soup yet?? By the way – I am not that healthy as you lot all think you know & have already put on a stone in weight – despite trying to keep up the gentle exercise I am starting to get strong cramps whenever I exert myself – especially walking up hill – its a kind of Braxton Hicks & my whole belly gets rock hard & I have to stop what I’m doing – I had it with my DD (one of the few things I remember about my pregnancy) so I’m sure the next 2 stone will be quick to pile on!! 

Witters – glad you had a nice hol - one of the nice things about Cecilie being back is getting to hear recap about your twins & what is going on with you as I don’t always get time to read your blog – sorry to hear your replacements at work have not gone fantastically – but judging from your organisation & ability to keep blogs etc up to date & keep up to date with all of us I guess you are a pretty hard act to follow!! Will you be able to go back part time? I am so much looking forward to maternity leave & due to my summer holidays next year should be able to take nearly 10 months off on reasonable pay. I have been finding out about local baby cafes & groups as would go stir crazy with just my own company I know. By the way I love the pics of your two that you recently posted – can’t believe they are growing up so fast! I remember when they were as little as Hope’s!

Liz – if you log on HI!! – sounds like you are doing so well & getting into a good routine. Guess what – I am going to the Greenman Festival this weekend again with whole family (yes even my mum & dad) & various friends in tow. Have you gone anywhere in your camper van as a ‘3’ yet?

Debs – I can see you are not around as much now – miss you!! The PM I sent you was the last thing I managed to do before my computer blew up! If you read this just wanted to say I still have everything crossed for you!!

Well, as for me, I’m 23 weeks pg on Thursday!! – yes nearly 6 months!!! As soon as I can get on a decent computer I will do a ticker now. A month ago when I tried to post I didn’t have much of a bump – I am quite tall & broad shoulders (& bum!) but do normally go in at the waist so my waistline has just been filling out & making me look a bit shapeless – anyway during the course of my holiday I started to get a proper bump & now I do look pg in most clothes, although most people seem to think I’m quite small for my dates. Feeling absolutely wonderful now – totally euphoric – baby started to move at about 17 weeks & felt just like trapped wind at first so I wasn’t sure – now not much doubt as little pest is in perpetual motion it seems, all day & night wriggling about – I had my 22 week scan last week (& didn’t find out gender!!) & it took absolutely ages as baby wouldn’t keep still  for them to take the measurements!! Took Kate as well as DH & she loved to see little bro/sis (?) – she is very excited & talks to the baby (at close range) every day now so it will be very familiar with her big loud gob!! – she is very sweet actually & also wishes it good night & gives the bump a kiss each day – hope she stays as loving when it is keeping her awake all night & destroying her things…..

Anyway, I think I have excelled myself with mammoth post & surely broken all previous records??

Lovely to be back!!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, great to have you back!!  Yes, you have excelled yourself!  How on earth do you remember so much about everyone?  Some of that stuff goes back years!  Oh, and no, I'm no raver!  I hate all that stuff!  My dance rythem is much like my singing - terrible!  For my hen night, we went to a spa and got thoroughly pampered then had a nice meal and a drink or two.  

Just have to pause for a bit to say OMG, Myles is suddenly naked!  He has somehow managed to peel all his clothes and nappy off!  I do hope that was just a fluke!  Ohhh, he has a lovely bum for biting!!

I don't think I will be going back to work, atleast not for a few years.  I work 'for' DH, and he's told me I'm not allowed to, so who am I to argue?  If they need me, I pop in, such as a VAT inspection we recently had.  All was fine, just easier if I'm there as I tend to know what's what and get things ready before they ask for it, meaning they get to go quicker!  I do miss work though, but absolutely love being home with my children.  I am so lucky to have the choice and ability to slip in and out.

I can't believe that all of a sudden you are 23 weeks!  How cool is that?  I didn't start showing until 19/20 weeks.  You may be like me and carry out front.  I didn't look at all pregnant from the front but gave people a shock once I turned round!  I really miss feeling the movement.  Make the most of every kick and turn.  I remember thinking after Myles was out, right, I must make the most of feeling Keilidh for these last few minutes.  That was also weird to still be pregnant even after delivering my son!

Hope, sorry that Cerys is going through a difficult phase.  Myles cvan be like that with people, he tends to love men and not be fussed about women.  He can turn on the waterworks with screaming on a dime.  Try to reassure your mum that it isn't her fault and she still loves her!  Babies are funny things, she will grow out of it.  Atleast she has her grandson to cuddle.

Right, better go get another nappy on Myles before he decides to water the floor or worst still, fertilise it!!

We have just been to Ireland, it was lovely even though the weather was drizzly.  We went with some friends and their 4 children and spent most of the time in the pool.  Myles and Keilidh were brillient, they were super little travellers dispite lots of time in the car then their sleep getting interrupted for the ferry crossing.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

How are you all??

Sam.....welcome !! you'll find this a wonderful thread full of lovely ladies who are always here to help ...they've helped me enough over the last few years ...

Mustard....Hope everything has gone ok with your op.... & GOOD LUCK for FET Sept  .....

Flo~Jo ...hi how are you ??(all)....

Red...have you decided which way your going this month ..wishing you so much good luck....you deserve it hun ....

Sarah ..... OMG !!!.......23 WEEKS !!!...where has the time gone ....... fantastic !!! bump pic please !!

Witters.....hope Myles didnt make a mess on the floor...  ....fancy him stripping off like that .....what a clever boy !!.....Hope Keilidh ....is ok ??..... oh & that your ok too  ....

To anyone else i haven't mentioned sorry & i hope your all ok ??(Cecille,Mel,Debs..etc).....

We are all ok , Cerys still wont go to Nanny ...but im sure (i hope) its just a phase....they are both so cheeky & can't believe how the time is flying ..want it to slow down ......

Hope your all ok , have a good day ..despite the weather !

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad to report that Myles was a good boy and just enjoyed a bit of nappy free time. They often have it, but it's usually a bit more under my control in that I know they've just had a pee and a poo. Let's just say that he's fascinated with Mr. Willy at the moment  Poor Keilidh thinks she's missing something when she looks down there! 

I'm sure it's just a phase Hope. Myles went through one a little while ago when if a stranger looked at him when we were out, he'd burst into tears with an awful, heartwrenching cry to go with it. Poor people always made a swift exit! Now he is fine and only gives away big smiles and giggles. How are you getting on?

A friend of mine is 10 weeks pregnat following IVF. She found out at her 7 week scan that she is carrying twins, she was really shocked yet excited. She just had her second scan and they found 3 heartbeats!  yep, one had split so she's carrying triplets! I keep thinking about her. She is really going to have to be organised and have lots of patience. Two is do-able, but I couldn't imagine having an extra one on top. She must be thrilled, excited, daunted, overwhelmed, _scared stiff!!_


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Witters ........

OMG !! Congrats to your friend .....3 tho ....gosh !!....shes going to be very busy   .....

Glad your ok & had a lovely holiday .....

Im ok ta, dh has been working 7days lately & long hours too so its just been me & twins ..hard work ....do get out most days is only a walk to our local supermarket...still can't believe the babies are mine keep thinking its not real (well till one of them cries  )......

We are off to my brothers this w.end so that'll be nice & then off to Cornwall in 3 weeks for a week .....looking forward to that last time we went i was 8wks pregnant with them .......


Hope your ok

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope - have a lovely time in Cornwall.

Witters - congrats to your friend - blimey 3 - she's going to have a handful!

Sarah - 23 weeks   - it must be so lovely to feel those movements.  Good girl for not finding out the sex at the scan - only 17 weeks or so until you find out!

I had the laparoscopy yesterday to have both tubes out, which was quite an emotional step as it was basically sterlising me.

The good news is once he was in there they flushed the dye through and my right tube is no longer blocked and appears to be working properly .  So they removed and clamped the left tube which was still blocked to stop the fluid.  He's widened the right tube as it was a little narrow.  He's also gone in and checked the uterus which is all fine and looking "beautiful"   according to him.

So H and I are absolutely shocked and thrilled - the consultant said we might well get a natural BFP .

I'm laid up and a little tender but like this .

I'm going back to have my stitches out and a follow up meeting with the consultant next week.  I think we'll still have our FET at the end of September as we have the embryos on ice and they're good quality but you never know we might get a natural BFP before then.  Obviously we'll see what the consultant recommends for the future.

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Liz, I forgot to say in my previous posts congratulations on getting Dylan christened!  We have yet to do it, but would like to.  We are in two minds where to do it though, we would love to take them to Scotland and use the minister that married us.  It's just a treck for everyone to get there that's the only thing.

Mustard, wow!  What a great outcome!  They say that after having your tube(s) flushed you are at your most fertile for the 3 months following.  How cool to get a natural BFP just like Sarah!  I look forward to hearing what your consultant has to say next week.  In the meantime, rest up 

Hope, sorry that your DH has been working so much, my DH is just the same.  It made las week extra special to have him all to ourselves.  It's hard for us, but we mustn't forget how hard it must be for them to not see their precious bundles.  Enjoy Cornwall!  Isn't it funny to re-trace your steps though your journey?

We've just got back from boosters.  Myles had his first, one in each arm.  Cried lots.  Then Keilidh had hers.  She cried, and Myles cried.  Poor things.  Myles was really sobbing.  They were fine afterwards but it was as hard as ever getting them done.  Especially with Myles thinking he had just had 4 injections!  Still, all over now until they are 4 years old, so there are lots of positives there.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Why is it when you do a lovely long post you lose it - how annoying!!

Anyhow, welcome back Witters & Sarah - Sarah can't believe you are at 23 weeks!!

Mustard what fantastic news - I am so thrilled for you.

Hope - wishing you a good holiday!

Sam - hope all is well with you

On my front feeling great - have a few spots on my chin a little annoying and various aches & twinges around my groin which I am assured is completely normal.  Sarah you are so right about telling people - it is the best feeling ever.  Grandparants are great aren't they - we went to tell DH's Grandmothers ourselves and they were both so thrilled.  One is always understated and simply said - oh that's wonderful news dear - which means fantastic news! and the other wanted to know where the baby was conceived!!!  Simply told her it wasn't anywhere very exciting - I really wasn't going to go into details!!  She then went on to tell me about her 2 miscarriages she had at 13 weeks -   

Anyhow all our friends are chuffed to bits.  I am putting off the moment I have to buy a maternity bra - I can't bear shopping at the best of times & I also loathe online shopping but I know the time is going to come.  Getting by for now but I don't think I will for much longer.

Anyhow, hope you are all well

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi again

Just a quickie as must get packed – its my 10th wedding anniversary tomorrow & my DH is whisking me away to a ‘secret location’ (so no idea what to pack actually!) & Kate going to my mums – then we are all meeting up at the Greenman festival in the Brecon Beacons – so really excited.

I am all ‘loved up’ on pregnancy hormones today – trying to pick DH an anniversary card & slushy messages kept bringing a tear to my eyes – oh dear!!

Mustard – what wonderful news that you now have one clear tube & a chance of natural BFP – I thought there was no chance for me – just fun trying!! - & as you know the rest is history. It is also nice to be able to ‘do something useful’ in between treatments I find  .

Hope & Witters – your accounts of some of the phases your babies are going through brought it back for me – they have no respect for your embarrassment in front of strangers – which reminds me – once they can speak you then have the- “why is that man” stage to look forward to…believe me you will cross the road to avoid anyone overweight / red faced / with funny hair or a big nose etc & I have it on best authority that the “why is that man” stage is particularly bad with twins as they both hit it at the same time & their fascination with the subject of their (loud) enquiries can quickly turn to hilarity….unfortunately young toddlers have very little empathy & its impossible to explain how rude/insensitive they are being…so there’s one to look forward to when you are stuck in a supermarket queue next to a 4 ft tall woman with facial hair…. 

Flo-jo – I am a real cheapskate & bought loads of maternity clothes (esp for work) on e-bay second hand as found that lovely designer brands like Formes & Isabella Oliver were really cheap & many things had been hardly worn or not at all – I think some people get a bit carried away & buy too much & then don’t wear it – hooray for those of us not prepared to pay £70 for a top & £90-£110 for a pair of pants or jeans!! However, also a lot of this season’s style tops are good for most of pregnancy – my favorite is from New Look & also got a couple from Top Shop. I’ve only just had to start to wear maternity pants/skirts & can still get away with some of my clothes due to the fact that loads of my normal things are too loose on my waist due to my fabulous hour glass figure – ha ha - actually my fat backside that means I have to get everything in a larger size… 

Anyway, better get my ‘fat backside’ into gear & do this packing – hope you all have a nice weekend!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi

Just thought i'd give you all a quick update, i had my prostap jab on tuesday 14th so thats me d/r now. I have my baseline scan booked for 28th aug and hopefully will be starting hrt on 29th and et one day week commencing 10th sept. 
Im sorry its a me post i will read up and do personnels later.

Sam xx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Sam ... hope the next few weeks whizz by and you can get those frosties back on board.  

Sarah ... hope you've had a lovely few days away for your anniversary.  Get you being all loved up  .  

Flo-Jo... glad you're feeling good

Witters ... ouch for the twins - must be awful seeing them in  .

Hope ... not long until the holiday bet you can't wait.

I'm having a quiet weekend trying to get over the op ... as I'm CD14 so guess we need to get busy (just in case   as I normally OV CD16-19).  Only two days until the meeting with the consultant to see what our way forward is... I'm still convinced that H got it wrong and there is no way we can get a natural BFP (he spoke to the consultant after my op!). Will let you know how I get on!

Mustard
x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning All !!

How are you ??....

Mustard hope your relaxing & taking it easy after your op ...

Sam sending you lots of    for your TX

Sarah CONGRATS on your anniversary ....where did DH take you too ??

Flo~Jo .... how are you ??...

Witters ...i hope your lovely twins have got over their injections OK ??....

Mel are you OK ??.... & Kasey~lee??..

Cecille how are you & Sebastian ??

We are OK ......had a lovely time at my brothers ....Cerys still playing up big time with my mom ... :-(

Can't believe they are 5months old on Thurs ....& it was 1 year ago today that i had a positive preg test !! .....where has the time gone ??......

Hope your all OK ??

Love HopeXXXXXX _


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning all

Mustard - hope you recover soon and good luck with whatever happens now.   

Feeling fine although keep getting upper backache whenever I sit still for very long - no particular position is better or worse.  DH thinks it is because my boobs are so enormous (not really that big but thye have grown) that it is putting a strain on my back!  Ended up watching TV last night sitting on my gym ball!

Got my blood tests today including the triple test so will be a pin cushion by lunchtime.

Love to you all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Mustard - so pleased to hear the results of your op.  You must be chuffed.  Heres hoping you get a natural BFP       

Flo-Jo - laughed about your big boobs  oops sorry not funny.  Hope everything goes well with your blood tests.  

Hope - sorry to hear that cerys is still not bonding with your mum.  i'm sure she will get over it soon and your mum will be the favourite.


Sarah - hope you had a lovely time away.

We decided not to go for FET this month, think it was too soon.  I felt a bit emotional when i spoke to the clinic and they asked me if I was ready  so decided to wait.  Been really busy at work this month anyway so it wouldn't have been ideal.  Off on holiday on Friday for 2 weeks so can't wait.  We are going up to north of Scotland for the weekend and desparately praying for some nice/dry weather.

best wishes

red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning All !!

Red .....hope you have a lovely holiday ....& come back all refreshed ready for your TX....  

Flo~Jo ...hope all your blood tests went ok ??....

Hope EVERYONE else is ok ??.....

Love HopeXXXX_


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope ... glad you had a good time away. I bet you can't believe what the change in your life over the past year  .

Flo ... sorry to hear about the back - hope it eases soon ^cuddle^

Red ... I think that's wise to delay things if you're not ready emotionally.  You have a great time on holiday you hear and you'll be ready to get back in the saddle when you're back.  

I've been and had my stitches out which was ok but a little tender now but well on the mend - apparently my consultants very good at stitches for neat and tidy scars but there quite tight and hard for the nurses to get out. He also confirmed everything he said to H after the op and yes there is a chance we'll get a natural BFP. Oh and I also asked if I Ov'ed from the ovary that there is no tube now did it mean it was a wasted month and apparently the egg falls in the area behind the uterus and the other tube comes round and hoovers it up - fascinating . I had read this on another thread but was sceptical but it seems to be true! Anyway we're still going to have the FET from next AF so will start downregging on CD2 - so depending on OV date (currently CD16 and no sign on OPKs) will probably be up for transfer around early October. Feeling good and positive about everything.

Love to all
Mustard
x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Red - good to hear from you.  I think you prob made the right decision - you put yourself through so much with the treatment you need to be in a positive frame of mind.  Enjoy your break!

Mustard - such good news for you, hoping all goes will with the next FET!

Back still playing up although went to pregnancy yoga last night & was given lots of stretches ot do - hope they will help!  Blood tests all fine although they take so much!!  

Oh well, meeting up with an old work colleague for lunch today which should be nice.  DH is v grumpy  because of the weather - can't get on with harvest & the crops are getting very wet.  The rest of the country seems to be getting nice weather but it is still raining here.  oh well, with spare people on the farm, & nothing for them to do, my spare bedroom is being painted - not the one that's going to be the nursery - I think it might be a little too soon for that at the mo!  But nice fresh paintwork - have been meaning to do it for years so the wet weather has its plus points!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, sorry that you have a sore back.  Do you have a maternity body pillow for when you are sleeping?  Cecilie and I had a 'C' pillow and it really did help.  I use it now for proping the babe's up when they are having their bottles, so is a great investment.  Talk us through your new colour scheme!  I bet it feels great to have a freshened up house!  We need to do the same.  Need some serious de-cluttering first mind you.  The weather has been awful for farmers, I really do feel for them.  I hate to see stacks of hay or straw in the fields when it's pee'ing down.

Mustard, it sounds so positive for you at the moment!  They say the first 3 months after having your tube(s) cleaned out are your most fertile.  I hope your FET goes well if you don't catch that eggie beforehand.  I hope you are feeling better now.

Hope, how are things?  Are you planning on going back to work?  I'm so lucky to beable to stay at home with Myles and Keilidh.  How is Cerys?  Is it only your mum that she's funny with?  Isn't it funny to think 'this time last year...'?

Red, you will know when you are ready.  I think you are stronger for making the decision to wait than go ahead anyway.  Enjoy your holiday!  Where in Scotland are you going?  We are going in a few months.  I forget where but it's up in the Highlands in the middle of nowhere!  Should be restful 

We are all in a bit of a blip at the moment.  DH has a double ear infection, Myles and Keilidh are teething and I have pulled my lower back.  Not ideal when you have two babies climbing over you for cuddles as their gums are sore.  Nevermind, they come first.  I have an appointment with a chiropractor tomorrow.  Hopefully he will work his magic


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

We are ok thanks Witters .....sorry to hear that your all suffering tho ....hope your all better soon ....thise nasty little teeth ....

Yep its only my mom who Cerys is funny with .... she screams her head off .....dont know why .hope she gets over it soon tho .... i was given the opportunity to go out with DH on Sat afternoon ..... nothing exciting just a footie match ..but no chance of that due to 'madam'   .....

I would like to go back to work a couple of mornings a week ( for my own sanity & im used to having my own money), but my mom wont have them (& Cerys is a no go at the mo anyway !)...so if i pay a childminder i'd end up being on 20p per hour !!   

Just been out for an hours walk with them .....nice to be able to get out & about without raincovers on ....

Hope everone else is ok ?

Love to all
HopeXXXXX


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I just had my fresh ET postponed due to mild OHSS. It should have been today.  

But I have 14 embryos frozen  and they suggested I wait 2 cycles for an FET. I'm happy to have found this thread with lots of people in the same boat. I felt like a freak with 45 follicles last week. 

My question is: seeing as we have already paid for an ICSI treatment that includes an ET, will the first FET be free? Or do we have to pay the full price for an FET even though we never got the fresh ET that we paid for?

This is my first ICSI at Liverpool Womens.

Thanks girls,


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya Sunnyday !

Welcome to the thread ........this is a lovely thread .with lots of great 'friends' to help you on oyur way ......

Sorry to hear you got OHSS its awful isnt it .....

When i got it (twice) the clinics didnt charge us for FET afterwards as it was their decision for the transfer to be delayed .....as you can see i had FET which they took to blasts & now my twins are 5 months old .....so it DOES work !!......

I know what you mean about the follies i had 48 on one of mine .....  & huge congrat on your little frostie embies !!

Any questions you have just ask & im sure someoneon hear can help you !

Good Luck love HopeXXXX


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hiya Sunnyday and welcome to the thread.

I also didn't get charged for my FET after my first OHSS as ET was transferred.  My second bout of OHSS they did actually do a single ET so my next FET in September I'm going to have to pay for.

Hope everyone is doing ok ... it's very quiet on here  

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Sunnyday!  Sorry that you developed OHSS   All of us girls on this thread know exactly what you are going through.  Our FET was FOC although we did have to pay for the drugs and the **** fee, so still had to part with some money unfortiunately.  Still, like Hope, I had two embies transfered, only mine were day 3, and now I have 15 month old twins toddling around!  There are many successful stories around here, and what's more, many more in the making!


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone 
Its so encouraging to see evidence of the happy endings!It so annoying to have to wait the 3 months but hopefully my body will be more receptive after the rest. Can't believe my stomach is still so massive  . I thought it would have gone down by now but I still can't get into any of my clothes.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It may take quite a while to get back to normal, I know mine did.  It takes time for the extra fluid to find its way out.  It will happen though.  Have you / when did you start AF?  That actually helps a fair bit - for a change!

Make the most of your 3 month break!  Do things that you can't when you get pregnant as it hopefully will be your last oppertunity   Oh, and be prepared for an extra long cycle as it repairs itself


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Witters,

I haven't had af yet as I only had my eggs collected 4 days ago. Already having af cramps though and have a tiny bit of spotting but that may still be from EC. I assumed af would come in about 2 weeks as EC serves as ovulation- no?

I'll have to get my signature sorted out so you can see my info.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ah, right.  In which case, once AF arrives (which can be early following OHSS) you will feel a whole lot better.  That really is the starting point.  For me, It took a good few weeks after that to feel properly better, but then I did have a severe case where I ended up in ICU with my organs starting to shut down.  You may well find that once AF arrives, you'll feel back to normal, so hopefully not too long to wait now


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow you poor thing. That must have been horrific. Its worrying enough having a mild case and watching your stomach swell up. I had a scan today and there is some fluid in there but not too much so fingers crossed it won't get any worse.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, they measured my belly every so often and it expanded by 20cm within 2 days!  Scary stuff as to how quickly it happens.  I looked more pregnant then than I did when I was 20 weeks pregnant with twins.  Nevermind, all a story to pass on when our offspring are older


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

How is everyone ??.....

Hope your all well ??....

We are ok , my FIL passed away yesterday after a long illness .... he had another huge stroke on Friday& went down hill rapidly ...obviously my DH is very uspset but his father suffered SO much over the last 3.5 years ..it was almost a blessing in the end ..... im just busy sorting everything out ....

Just wanted to say HI to you all

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, very sorry to hear about your FIL Hope   I understand the relief in the end but it is still upsetting when it actually happens.  I hope that all the arrangements go smoothly.  There is so much to do, I remember with my mum...  Pass on my condolences to your hubby


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning all !!

How are you ??......its SOOOOOO quiet on here ...   ....where are you all ??....

Thanks for your message Witters & Mel thanks for the text 

We're all ok ....DH has been a but down but thats to be expected...... the funerals on friday (the day before his dad would of been 62).....then the following day ...........WE'RE OFF TO CORNWALL!!
were thinking of not going but there's nothing we can do if we stay here & im sure the break will do us all good esp DH who can spend lots of lovely quality time with Owen & Cerys ......

I hope your all ok ??.....

Love HopeXXXXXX_


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning ladies

Hope, I hope all goes well on Friday - I am sure a holiday will be the best thing for you all.

Sunnyday - hope you are feeling slightly better now.

On my front feeling just fine - boobs keep growing   now enormous - hardly any bump really, still in my normal trousers (as long as looseish / lower slung!) but most of my tops are now obscene!  Went to get a big bag of maternity clothes from a  friend on Friday so at least when I do start to protrude I have some things to get me going before I have to buy any of my own - quite a bonus as she has some lovely things.

On a birthing front - just had another calf delivered this morning - poor old mother had to have the bovine equivalent of forceps with a calving jack but a lovely bull calf delivered at 7.30 this morning   , mother was looking a little sore when we left her but hopefully she will take to it soon & getting feeding otherwise DH will have to hand milk the mother & feed the calf until she gets on on her own!!

Hope everyone else is OK

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,


Hope - so sorry to hear about your FIL, I hope Friday goes smoothly.  I think you are doing the right thing by going on holiday, it will give your DH a break.

Flo-Jo- glad you are doing well.  Do you get a scan at 20 weeks ?  I hope your cow is feeling better now, it sounded a bit sore.

Mustard -  hows things with you ?  i hope your not tiring your DH out too much with trying 'au natural' 

Sunnyday - sorry to hear you had OHSS, I hope you are felling better now.  

Sarah -  how are you ?  Are you back to work this week ?  Do you know when you will start your maternity leave ?

Witters-  we were meant to be going to Invergarry, we go there quite a bit as we have friends who have a house there.  Anyway we never went this time as the forecast for there was bad and it was good here in Perth so we decided to stay here (luckily we got lovely weather)  We are still on holiday this week, we thought that we would book something last minute and get a bargain, however there doesn't seem to be any bargains   Never mind we have been really lucky with the weather here.

We have decided to wait for my next AF before we go for FET and just have sometime enjoying ourselves at the moment   We have been doing some work in our garden and we need to sort out a few things in our house so its probably for the best.  Hopefully I will be a bit calmer as I was getting all worked up about perhaps I was going to be someone who suffered from recurrent miscarriages, whereas now I  trying to be more logical about it as one miscarriage does not mean I have a problem.

Anyway better go and get in the garden.

Love 

Red


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hiya everyone

Hope - so sorry to read about your FIL.  As you say the holiday will do you all good and you'll just enjoy all being together.

Flo -   about the boobs.  That poor cow - that's sounds painful, hope she recovers soon!

Sunnyday - hope you're feeling a little better now.

Sarah - how are you doing hon?

Witters - hope you're doing ok and those two are keeping you on your toes.

Red - glad you're feeling logical about things and that you are taking a bit of time.  I have everything crossed for your next FET.

Well as for me it's my birthday today and I'm 40!!! Arrggghhhh  .  I can't believe I'm so old and still TTCing, I always said if I didn't have a baby by 40 then I wouldn't have one ... hmm amazing how you change the goal posts when things don't go to plan  .  Had a great weekend with friends and tonight DH and I are out for dinner.  I'm 11 dpo but not thinking about whether things have worked or not.  I'm just focussing that at the end of the week I'll start my downregging for the FET - and feeling positive about that.

Take care everyone 
Mustard
x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Mustard Happy Happy 40th Birthday!!     on the BIG 40!! Enjoy

Red - be positive - remember,I miscarried at 7 weeks and now look at me - it can work!!

Sad news from me though, the cow is fine but the calf didn't make it    We moved them to a calving box to try and "bond" but either the calf had fluid on its lung - can happen when they stuck as it did or the cow was not having any of it.  Poor DH he has had a bad run of luck with his cattle this year - we are hoping that calving next February is better - both for the cows and me!!  

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Aww Flo sorry about the calf ...


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mustard !!.....   

Flo~jo .....sorry about the calf....   

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Mustard!!  I hope you're having a lovely day!

Flo-Jo, sorry about your calf   Hove is mummy cow coping?  When is your due date?  Are you expecting a valentine?


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning

Mummy cow doing fine thanks Witters.

Due date is 12 Feb so could well be a valentine!!  Also DH's bday is 7/2, nephew is 8/2, MIL 22/2 & SIL 28/2 so could well clash with any of them!!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohh!  I'm 15/2, SIL is 16/2, brother is 17/2, cousin is 18/2!  What with Valentines and all those, DH finds February very expensive!!

Glad Mummy cow is doing well   There are piglets due any day now down the farm.  I can't wait to take M&K down to see them.  Keilidh loves Mummy Pig and Myles loves Daddy Pig, so hopefully they will both like their offspring!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Well....finally we have a compter again - hooray!! Sorry I have got a bit out of touch, but just impossible to get online for more than 10 secs on the laptop I borrowed...grrrrr  

Hope - such sad sad news about your FIL   - hugs to you & hub & hope you had a lovely hol - maybe nice for your DH that he got to spend some quality time with the family?

Flo-jo - sorry to hear about the loss of your little calf   - but I'm delighted so glad to hear that everything is going well for you - you really deserve it & with every week hopefully you can relax a bit more & look forward to next Feb...   

Witters - how is your back? Not easy to rest it I imagine with twin babies making so many demands on mum   Hope you are feeling better anyway 

Red - please try not to worry about miscarriage at this stage - sadly its normal for some BFPs not to stick in even the most healthy person & for all sorts of reasons (although very traumatic for us girls after everything that we go through ) but no reason at all to think it will happen again so try to stay positive hon..   You have done the right thing taking time to get your strenghth back for next FET & no reason to think it won't work - I am so sure you will get there in the end.

Mustard - did you have a nice birthday? What did your DH get you (ha ha - I am so nosey  ) I was 38 in July & had planned no cut off point to fertility treatment at 40...in fact I've included a round of ICSI & a couple of FETs in my yearly budget for a while now & the plan was really to carry on until advised not to for some physical reason   - I know some ladies like to have a 'cut off point' but I could never even bear to think about that as long as I was fit & healthy.

Sunnyday - don't know if you are stil around? If you are hope you are feeling better now  I had all my ICSIs & FETs at Liverpool Women's hospital & was quite impressed. They are much more careful about OHSS than some other hospitals which was irritating for me as I didn't develop OHSS to any great extent after having 20 eggs collected - however in your case sounds as though calling off fresh ET was a good thing   They freeze the embies quite early at the least sign of OHSS or alot of eggs collected so their FET success rates are really good - only about 3% lower than fresh transfer believe it or not .

Cecilie - are you still around?  

I was back in work last week - OMG - what a shock to the system that was. However, I can honestly say I feel amazing at the moment and just trying to make the most of this wonderful miracle of being pregnant - don't think I'll really believe it is true until I can hold my own baby for myself (labour might also possibly help reality to set in  ). Baby is very 'squirmy' and I can never get bored of feeling the movements, although do have problems sleeping at night, but I think that's probably the hormones & drinking too much in the day!! Truly feel blessed & loving all of the attention from colleagues, although, as always am aware of quite a few good friends going through the IF process - why does it have to be so hard for some people?? Have my fingers crossed on quite a few counts.

Anyway, DH just got in from work so better join him for a brew.

Sarah xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, great to have you around again! We've missed your essay's  Feeling your baby every day is by far the best bit, plus it helps keep you in positive spirits that all is ok. Do you have a body pillow? I found that really helped at night. It supports your bump and keeps your hips even. No good for hubby's mind you!! I still use mine today, as I have a 'C' pillow and it works great for propping them up so they can feed themselves a bottle. It means I can potter about (usually tyding the toys for the umpteenth time  )

My back keeps flaring up. When I think it's getting better it goes again. It started on the left, lower back and now is also in my right neck, so I can't get away from it. Myles ands Keilidh's favourite game is running away in opposite directions at the moment. Although I never tire of those gorgeous giggles, when I'm in pain, it becomes a bit frustrating. I have another chiropractor appointment later in the week...

We have signed up to have some under water photography done. Still unsure if we will go ahead though as it is very expensive. It's £160 for the session and then £300 for a DVD!!  You can of course opt for photo's, but the DVD is better for us as we can never choose just one, plus we tend to use them electronically more. Having said that, a single photo can be anything from £20 to £150 depending on size! Looking at examples, they are lovely, but can we _really _ part with £460?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All ...

How are you ??.....

YYYIIIPPPPPEEEEE ...Sarahs back   ......... i have missed your cheery posts .... when is your baby due ??.... fab about the movement ..i miss that so much ..sounds daft i know ....

Witters .......hope your back gets sorted quickly .....how are Myles & Keilidh ??....the underwater session sounds great ..yep its expensive but im sure you wont regret it as its more 'memories' ....i felt like that when i had our 4d scan ...i was worried about the money & nearly cancelled ....so glad i didnt ..... HAVE FUN !!

Flo~Jo.....how are you ??..... Feb baby how lovely .....

Mustard hope you had a great birthday ??

Red How are you hun ??........

Sunnyday ...how are you feeling now ??.....

Hope your all ok ??.....

We are ok , looking forward to getting away on Sat ....just got to get through Friday 1st ...... got my DH brother & partner stopping tommorrow night not looking forward to it ...they havent bothered to visit his dad (or us) in the last 19months( & the dislike children !!!!)..... all of a sudden they want to be part of the 'funeral'.....honestly im so angry ..talk about hypocryts...not sure how im going to keep my mouth shut ....gonna have a very sore tongue from bitting on it so hard  ......GGGRRRRRRRRRRR

APART from that im fine ....  ......

Have a good day

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everybody ... I've had a lovely time and after several meals with various family and friends am really looking forward to a night in  .

Flo Jo - sounds like February is a busy month for you.

Sarah - lovely to see you back. I'm glad you're feeling so great and feeling all that lovely movement.  It's still something I can't even begin to imagine.  H did well for my birthday he'd taken a photo of the church in the distance at the village where my parents grew up, they got married there, as did my aunt and uncle and we were all christened, he'd then had it blown up onto a canvas in black and white.  It's so lovely and very personal to me - so he has definitely earned brownie points - to be honest he's normally useless and I'm lucky to get a CD and a book  .  The nagging has finally paid off   .

Witters - blimey that sounds like a lot of money but then it's a once in a lifetime thing isn't it.  Hope you're back gets better soon - back pain is a terrible thing.

Hope - I really hope Friday goes ok for you all.  Good luck with the tongue biting - that sounds like it's going to be a challenge - families eh!  Not long until the holiday now.

No news here really just waiting for AF to turn up so I can start the downregg on Saturday for the FET.  I'm happy, positive and excited about this next FET as we've got lots of little   and we know they're good quality.  All the tube issues have been sorted so we have every chance that it will work.  I hope I'm not setting myself up for a long fall  .

Love to everyone
Mustard
x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there  

Mustartd - your DH sounds a star - that's such a lovely thoughtful gift. I also got a photo put on canvass for my Mum & was so impressed with the results - last summer my whole family (yes even my Nan) went to Turkey & I took an aerial picture of my crazy daredevil mum as we both parascended from the top of a mountain   - anyway, it was a really good shot of her hanging under the 'chute' waving at me, with the mountain & coast far away in the background. I think she likes it -  she put it up in her back loo   

So glad you are feeling positive about FET - the best way to be in the run up to tx & quite right as no reason it shouldn't work   

Witters - On the subject of photos, I'm a bit extravagant so I guesss if I set my heart on the underwater shots of the babies I'd talk myself into it ('once in a lifetime opportunity' 'family heirloom' 'they'd love it when they were older' 'price of a few shops at Sainsburys' etc). 

Thanks for the suggestion of the 'C' pillow - had been considering getting one as currently using about 4 normal ones to get comfy at night - not that I'm complaining!! DH is though as I keep kicking him out of bed   - & guess he'd be even less happy if I get one & start calling it the 'Brad Pitlow' like Cecilie did  

Hope - we'll all have to send you plenty of     to cope with those in-laws. You are kind putting them up - I would have given them the number of the nearest B&B - anyway, just grit your teeth, look after your DH & think of your hol  

Better go now as I need to write a few words - giving a talk to about 700 people tomorrow!!! Yikes 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, good luck with the funeral and overnight stay.  Relatives eh?  You've gotta love 'em - or do you? 

Sarah, yes, I agree about the photo's, but the thing that we are undecided about is that there is a viewing window, so we could take some ourselves.  We have kept meaning to, but we need to find someone else to take one in the water with me so that DH can take the pics.  We really need to see how they turn out before making the decision due to glare off the glass and light.  They could turn out great, meaning we got the cheap option or they could be a disappointment and we'd missed the oppertunity.  So, organisation is the key here which we need to work on! 

Best of luck with your talk!!  Is it about anything interesting?  I hate talking in front of people


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sure enough I started to feel tons better after af came and my stomach has almost gone back to normal already. I can get back into my jeans now, which I thought would never happen.  

I just wanted to ask you ohss girls a question about the next cycle. Is is guarenteed to be really delayed or did some people go back to a normal cycle straight away? If I have 2 normal cycles they'll do a transfer in November and I'm getting so impatient already... 

Sarah- I agree totally with your comments on LWH and OHSS. I felt they were really on top of my symptoms and in retrospect was glad they took the decision not to have ET out of my hands, even though at the time it seemed like the end of the world.

Sunny


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Sunny ... my cycles have gone back to normal straightaway after OHSS (both times).

Well I've had my downregg injection so just two weeks wait now until I get my baseline scan  

Hope everyone is well
Mustard
x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls    

Hope you all had a good weekend - Hope, I know yours must have been tough but bet you are glad in laws now gone...how are you feeling now & how is DH? Are you on hol yet?  

Mustard - your FET seems to have come around so fast - I have everything crossed for you & hope that you will have as much (or at least half!) as much success with your frosties as Witters & Hope did... how are you feeling on the drugs?   

Sunnyday - glad you're feeling better now - even though I only had OHSS mildly I felt rough - must have been hideous for everyone else in this strand who had it so much worse. Although my first AF after OHSS was late, things got back to normal quite quickly (or my version of 'normal' which actually isnt very... ). Hope you will be OK for November FET - I can understand why you want to get on with it as having started the IVF cycle I felt very much in limbo when everything was postponed.. 

Witters - my talk was trying to encourage the new students to join/support the Charities Committee - I must have been a bit nervous as while I was sitting waiting the baby was going totally crazy, wriggling & kicking my bladder - I can only assume he/she was getting a good dose of adrenaline!! What have you decided about your pics? - sounds like it might be worth having a go yourself, although I bet the professional ones are lovely quiality - just like the cover of the 'Nirvana' album.

Flo-jo - are you getting any 'baby action' yet? I thought I had bad wind to start off with  

Well - just realised today I'm officially in my third trimester now - since last Thursday...how fast was that? Not been on the trimesters board at all so had sort of lost track - I must have a go of doing a ticker while there's still time - I'm 27 weeks by the way Hope & my due date is 11th Dec by scan & 13th by my own calculations. Kate was 10 days late, so should be interesting. I've got a big dilemma about how to have this baby, but I'll get your advice another time as DH wants me to get off the computer & help him make chicken stock  - what a task-master  By the way, please, please tell me everyone if too much 'pregnancy' talk when others are going through tx - I can message the old veterans of this strand Witters & Hope with any questions & don't want to go on about it as so aware how lucky I am & of how I sometimes felt when going though all the tx myself... 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Sarah - not too bad so far but it's only day one after - the last time I did FET I was quite tearful during downregging (had to remind H last night that if he ends up with an erratic emotional wife it's the drugs again) but other than that ok but I'm feeling so positive about this time that I'm determined to overcome it (if I can!).

I for one don't mind hearing all your pregnancy news - you're such an inspiration and always make me   so keep up the good work I say.

Hope - really hope that the funeral went as well as it could and you're enjoying your hoilday.

Flo Jo - hope you're feeling ok hon.

Red - hope you're enjoying your break and preparing for your next treatment.

Sunny - glad you're back in your normal clothes - it's amazing when it starts to shift it goes quite quickly.  How long before you can start your FET?

No news here just waiting waiting waiting for my baseline scan.

Mustard
x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Afternoon all

Sarah, your responses are always so detailed it puts me to shame!

Anyhow, have had a little movement, and yes firsly I did think I had a touch of trapped wind   but now know different.  Hadn't had much for a while and then last night it was doing somersaults in the middle of the night - hope that is not an indication of how it is going to be when it arrives - all sweetness & light in the day & a bugger at night!

Back is still a problem but I don't think there is much can be done - I do my stretches & yoga but doesn't really help - the only thing that does is lying on the sofa with  hot wheat bag on it - sadly I don't think I could cope with that until February! 

Sunnyday - glad you are feeling better - it is horrid.  MY cycles were not to bad after OHSS both times in fact, the first one was slightly longer but not much but everyone differs.

Mustard - thinking of you & best of luck with it all.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, I'd be happy to answer your dilemma   27 weeks?  Yep, sure has gone fast!!  On my pregnancy, only another 2 weeks and me waters broke!  

Sunny, My cycle was twice as long as my usual, but they started downregging ready for FET as soon as that second AF arrived, so only after one complete new cycle.

Gotta go, terrible due both want the fireman's hat


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi girls  ,

Well from what I gather Liverpool do natural FETs as a matter of course unless you have iregular cycles, which I don't. So I need things to settle down quickly otherwise I'm worried my cycle won't be predictable enough for them to time ET properly. Maybe I'm just inventing things to worry about... 

Did anyone here have a natural fet or were all yours medicated? 

Mustard good luck with yours  . I found it much easier to just get on with tx rather than all the waiting around! Hope it all goes smoothly for you.

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I had to have medicated as I don't ovulate naturally, although do have normal (30 ish days) cycle lengths.  I also respond extremely well to drugs, clomid as an example, I ended up quartering a tablet (very fiddly!) as I ended up producing too many eggs and starting to over stim.  So instead of the usual 50mg starting point, I ended up on 12mg.  No wonder I severely over stimmed on the menopur  

On a natural cycle, you will be asked to use OPK's leading up to your ovulation.  There are also other signs to look out for in regards to getting fertile.  I can post info that I wrote many years ago to help others regarding CM and CP.  Charting could help too.  I charted for years and learnt so much from it, although you do have to be very dedicated with your temps (BBT).  Anyway, long story short, I'm sure you will beable to predict when you are about to ovulate and those long awaited embryo transfer will happen very soon.  Remember, with a natural FET, there is no need to de-reg, so it will happen within a couple of weeks once you start!  I will dig that info out tomorrow if you are interested...


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Sunnyday - both my FETs have been medicated but my clinic prefers to do them like that.  They say they are more successful but from what I've read I don't think it is, I think it's more to do with them liking the control.  I do have an irregular cycle so can't really argue my point with them, even though I chart and have very clear ovulation signs.  As Witters says, I've charted for a couple of years and really got to know my cycle and the signs.  I would like to do a natural FET though as I think the less drugs the better.

Try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know!) but it can affect your cycle if you stress about it.

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

OK, here is more info on the CP and CM.

To check your CM internally, it is best to do it at the same time as your CP. You should only do this once a day to avoid infections. Do it at the same time each day, otherwise it will be difficult to get a true reading of what's going on as your CP can change throughout the day. For the the rest of the day, check CM externally.

OK, firstly, you will need to wash your hands. Make sure your nails are neat, no jaggy edges. It is often better to check after a bowel movement as that helps to push down the CM. Find a position that is comfy, either one leg up on the toilet or sitting on the toilet. Make sure you find a good position for you and stick with it as again, it can alter the results. You will need to insert your midddle finger as you would a tampon. As you go in, it will feel like a kind of tunnel. As you go in further, you will reach a kind of dead end, this is your cervix. You will be able to feel like a dome, it will have like a dimple in the centre of the dome. It is not literally a dead end, you will be able to reach around it into 'open space' so it can be confusing. The dome is kind of like a big penis, the dimple kind of feels the same, but in a bigger version. Sometimes, I find it easy to distinguish, other times, it feels kind of 'behind and around the corner' As you try, you will understand what I mean when I say that. Once you find it, you will need to feel it, note the texture and position of it. Then you need to try to scoop some CM, and gently withdraw your finger. Look away and rub the CM between your finger and thumb. How does it feel? Does it dry? Then push them together and gently pull apart, does it stretch? What shape does it make? OK, that is the way to check, here are the results:

*Cervical Position*

*Low ~* Your cervix will be easy to reach, your finger wont go right in, usually up to the first knuckle. This means that you are not fertile at this point.
*Medium ~* Your cervix will be mid way. Your finger will go in deeper, to around your second knuckle. This means you are in the transition to either be fertile, or you are no longer fertile.
*High ~* Your cervix will be hard to reach, some can't reach it at all. You are very fertile at this point. It is high to allow :dh: to get in nice and deep to put his deposit right up to the opening of your cervix.

*Firm ~* Your cervix will feel like the tip of your nose. It will be smooth, almost like glass and will appear to be smaller. This means that you are not fertile at this point.
*Medium ~* Your cervix will feel a little spongy. This means you are in the transition to either be fertile, or you are no longer fertile.
*Soft ~ *Your cervix will feel soft like your lips. It will be wrinkly and well textured. It will appear to be larger. You are very fertile at this point.

*Closed ~* The dimple will be small and tight, your cervix will feel flat around the dimple (like the penis) This means that you are not fertile at this point.
*Open ~* The dimple will feel bigger, as you feel it, your finger will dip into it. You will feel CM around it easily. You are very fertile at this point.
*Cervical Mucous*

_*Internally*_

*Dry ~ *It will feel moist inside, but will dry on your finger quickly. It will dry before doing the stretch test. You are not fertile at this point.
*Sticky ~* It will feel sticky and thick on your finger, might break up or create a 'roll' when rubbed. It will not stretch, but will form pointy peaks. You are not fertile at this point.
*Creamy ~ *It will feel like lotion. It is the transitional stage between fertile and infertile, and so can range between thick and thin i.e. cream to milk. It will not stretch, but form a wavy pattern, very smooth and just giving a clue where it was broken. This means you are in the transition to either be fertile, or you are no longer fertile.
*Watery ~ *It will feel just like water. Your finger will slip in easily. When you rub your finger and thumb, it wont dry quickly, and will massage well. Will not stretch. You are fertile at this point.
*Egg White ~ *It will feel very slippery inside. It will massage very well and will not dry at all. It will stretch well, from just a little to several inches. Can be mistaken for seman. You are very fertile at this point.

*Externally*

*Dry ~ *It will not mark or be found on your underwear. You are not fertile at this point.
*Sticky ~ *It will create a line on your underwear. It will feel sticky and thick, and will crumble when aggitated. It will dry quickly and become hard like cement. You are not fertile at this point.
*Creamy ~ *It will create a shape ranging from a line to a circle on your underwear. Sometimes, a mixture of both, i.e a thicker line, but an out line of a circle from where it is in the transition. It will remain lotion like as it will not dry very quickly. This means you are in the transition to either be fertile, or you are no longer fertile.
*Watery ~ *It will create a damp patch on your underwear in a circular pattern, just as if water would mark it. You are fertile at this point.
*Egg White ~ *It will create a damp, circular pattern on your underwear, and you will possibly find a 'glob' of the classic stretchy EWCM. You are very fertile at this point.

_*Egg White Verses Seman*_

It can be difficult to distinguish between the two. Here is how to tell apart...
*1.* Egg White will ball up and sink in Water and will remain stretchy when retreived. Seman will float and dissolve.
*2.* Egg White will stretch repeatedly. Seman may stretch once or twice, but not for much longer.
*3.* Egg White is very shiney, and clear or slightly opaque. Seman is less shiney and creamy.
*4. *Egg White will stretch to form several thin strands. Seman will stretch with just one strand.


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow  

Brill. Thanks for the info Witters. I have tried to monitor CM before but wasn't really sure about it and have never even attempted CP but this instructions are really clear so I think I will give it a go. My cervix has always been such a mystery to me but I spose its time we got aquainted he he.

Nice of you to dig out the info I'm going to copy and paste it.

Sunny


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope it helps Sunny.  It really does make you feel more in control once you learn a little about how you tick as it were.  Enjoy getting to know yourself!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone  

Like my new ticker? I've been faffing about for ages as the first ticker I did was apparently from a website that is banned (as they aslo do the foetal development ones) - although mine was only a baby in a red car racing to the finishing post! Anyway, hope you like my cabbage patch kid  

Sunnyday - I really benefitted from Witters advice on temping & CM - I got very cosy with my cervix & although the pee sticks didn't work for me I found it surprisingly easy to tell when I was going to ovulate just from the stretchy eggwhite CM & other signs  (sorry - hope no-one's having their tea) - I think you'll find natural FET much better than medicated as no downregging & need to take all the progesterone, which I find makes me feel very very hormonal & have hot flushes etc

Mustard - speaking of this how are you feeling on the downreg drugs? I often found I felt a bit 'flat' & got headaches - hope all's well hon 

Witters - OMG - I can't believe that you were only 29 weeks when your waters broke...!!   - don't be telling me that or the shock WILL send me into labour - I've got 8 weeks of work & then looking forward so much to a bit of time out before my due date - I suppose you missed on all of that  Did you reach a decision about the photos? Hope you & the babies are good  

Flo-jo - sorry about the back pain - maybe it will ease off later on in preg? I had more cramps & discomfort in the early days & strangely don't get that 'stretching' sensation anymore - maybe my belly muscles have just gven up the fight   Also I went to see an osteopath as I got some bad shoulder pains at about 16 wks (did I say - they were so bad my arm went numb & I ended up sepnding a night in casualty). Anyway, he sorted my neck & did some things to my back too & it seemed to really help so maybe worth a try if things don't improve? Glad you are getting some baby movements now & hope you find that reassuring that everything is OK  

Better go as having a night off marking to watch England & indulge in an alcohol free Becks...

Hi to everyone else...

Hope, thinking of you & hoping you are having a lovely hol with DH & babies 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, yes, I did miss out on my maternity leave leading up to the delivery.  I was planning to stop at 30 weeks, so got very close, instead there I was, tending to my two babies.  I think DH missed out more as poor thing had all the preperations to finish.  He was juggling hospital visits with work with DIY with shopping for essentials as the birth was imminant.  I say once you get to 24 weeks where it's a viable age to survive outside the womb, get everything finished!  But ofcourse not everyone goes into premature labour thank goodness.  So, as with OHSS, that is another of my big lookouts with people   

I love your ticker, so nice to see one at long last!  Swimming - it is still booked.  I would think we will go with it as we just don't have any spare time at the moment to experiment.  If we miss this time, it's another year before they are here again apparently.  I'm going to call it an early Christmas present for the family   All I need to do now is practice going underwater and keeping my eyes open.  I hate going under at the best of times but apprently they like to finish with a family shot.  It would be lovely to get one, especially if I don't look like I'm about to blow up a balloon!!

Morning everyone!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Witters - I think that the pictures will be lovely & you won't regret it. The important thing with 'family shot' is not to let air out  - a big long bubble coming out of your nose will not add to the overall effect... 

I feel sure that my baby won't come early, in fact much more likely I'll be late so I'm planning a serious agenda of daytime telly & choc bics for the last couple of weeks & not actually worrying too much - I am such an optimist  . I will PM you at some point about what to do about birth & see what you think - I'm assuming all the other ladies in this strand will be having babies in the not too distant future     - so may well not want to hear about all the fun & games we had with kate - also will have to be a long post & I'm really supposed to be making tea now...  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, I just replied to your PM...

Thanks about the tip about the air!  You sound like a pro knowing about all that.  Have you done underwater photography before?  Any tips?

I don't envy you on the daytime TV thing, there's not much on, unless you like Jeramy Kyle or Alan Tichmarsh - I still can't believe he has his own chat show now!  You should tune into Nick Jr and get familir with baby TV, my two love Peppa Pig, The Backyardigan's, Fifi and the Flowertots and Rory the racing car!


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

How's everyone doing?

I'm one week into D/R ing and not feeling quite such a moody old cow - thank goodness.  Baseline scan next Monday - wish it would hurry up!

Mustard
x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning All !!

Hope your all ok ??....

Thanks for asking after us ....funeral went as well as it could of done .....  ....i was so proud of DH he held it together really well .i was ok till i saw the flowers we'd got from Cerys & Owen ....& then when the vicar mentioned how FIL loved his grandchildren Cerys Alys & Owen David....   .....

We had a lovely holiday .... dunno where the time went to ....weather was great ....bit of a handful 2 babies & a cocker spaniel tho ... .but good fun ....

How is everyone ??....

Will do personals later just going to try & tidy a bit ....

Love to all

HopeXXXXXX_


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, I bet that did choke you up.  You not only get the emotions from loosing your FIL, you get them from having Cerys and Owen too.  Glad you managed to get through it OK.  Did you take babe's with you?  Glad you had a great time away too.  There's so much to take isn't there!?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

Hi Witters ...hope your ok? how are the little ones ?? whens your underwater photo shoot?..... no we didnt take Cerys & Owen with us..as they wont remember it anyway & Cerys does have a tendency to 'cry' at inconvienient times, she would of gone mad it when the hymns came along too noisy....

Yep FAR too much to take away ...we've got a zafira & roof box & it was full ...had a busy week before hand so packing was left till 4am on the morning we were going & we set off at 6am!!!! ......DH forgot to pack any boxers or socks so had to find a 'nexy' straight away   ......

Is everyone else ok ??

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I had to giggle at the lack of undies for DH.  We did the same on honeymoon, only it was my fault as I did the packing   It wasn't that bad as he has done it ever since!  Well for us anyway, I get the baby stuff together.  Each time we go away, I swear we will travel lighter next time, but that never happens.  We are going up to Scotland again soon and even though they are older I bet we fill our car and roofbox to the brim again.  We have an umbrella buggy as well as our XTS so I think we'll take that instead.  We never really use it that much anyway, certainly not enough for the amount of space it takes up.

We took Myles and Keilidh to my uncles funeral when they were about 5 months old, so similar age to your duo.  We only took them as everyone we knew who could have them was going.  There were also their cousins who were babies going too so I didn't feel too bad about it.  Keilidh started to get bored so DH took her outside before she could get the chance to spoil things but Myles fell asleep in my arms.  It's alsays the girls isn't it?  Is Cerys the boss?  Keilidh most certainly is! 

Oh, news on the swimming front.  I got a call yesterday from the photography company saying that the pool company have started some new lessons up on a Saturday and so can't do it!   They offered me to travel to brighton, which is a good couple of hours away from us, so babe's will be less likely to enjoy it after travelling that far, plus it eats up the precious weekend again.  I am going to contact the pool manager and see what's what, so will keep you posted.  I guess my dilemma will answer itself 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Ohhh Witters thats SOOOO annoying !! ...... i hope you can sort it out   ......

Cerys is DEFINATLY the boss (of the house  ).....shes a madam ..every pub lunch we had last week she had to come out of her pram as she was screaming !! ...Owen just sat there as good as gold ....they say you never get two alike & im glad there so different .....looks like shes got a tooth starting to appear at the bottom too ..... they're growing up so quickly   ......is there a medicine i can buy to make them stop at thhis age for a bit longer..... .....

Hope everyone else is ok ??.....

Sarah ..December baby ...how lovely ..... .hope your ok

Love to everyone else

XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oddly enough, when we are out it is Myles thay 'plays up'.  Keilidh is like a little angel, just goes to show that you don't know what's behind closed doors!  Myles doesn't scream to get out of his buggy, just kind of fidgets and makes noises.  He just likes to see what's going on more than anything.  He's still in that phase where he suddenly bursts out crying if anyone looks at him for too long.  He has a bit of a complex for some reason it seems.  He's not as bad as he has been though.  I love the stage where we are at now.  They are so funny to watch, can interact with you and actually have a sense of humour, it's great!  So if you find that medicine, tell me won't you?!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning chatterers

Thought I would catch up with you.  Feeling fine still,  apart from my dratted back which is no better although I am doing loads of stretches & exercises.  Oh well not so much to put with really.

Nice regular weight gain, 1lb per week and scan week next Friday which I can't wait for.  Keep getting little panic moments as I don't really feel the baby much yet - I am sure that is normal but can't wait for more regular movements!

Mustard hope you are still feeling OK - fingers crossed for a good scan on Monday.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, I can't believe you are 19 weeks already!  It was about now that I only just started feeling what I thought was movement, so you are in no way behind with this.  Once they do start coming, they will come thick and fast.  That's what I miss most about being pregnant.  I used to prefer watching my belly jump about that any of the rubbish on TV!!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone  

Hope - so lovely to have you back   - glad that you enjoyed your hol after the funeral, despite the amount of packing. By the way, my DH forgot his expensive tie that matched his suit when we went to Crete to get married - so I had to buy a cheap 'fake' one from a greek supermarket  

Witters - that is disappointing news about the photos   I hope that you can sort something out.

By the way, both of you make me laugh about the 'best age'  - of course I would have to say having a 7 yr old DD who's my best buddie, can give a good head massage & be relied upon for brutally honest fashion advice is the tops   Fingers crossed for all the rest of the FET girls currently ttc       & may this discussion continue with all the rest of you too for many years to come...

Flo-jo - are you getting chubby?   - when everyone tells you you are blooming you will know exactly what they reallymean  . I braved  a 'salsa aerobics' class on sat & was having a lovely time strutting my stuff to the latino beats UNTIL that is, I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror   - not quite what I had pictured in my minds eye... 

Mustard - sounds as though you are managing to keep very calm & positive     - not always easy on the downregs so good for you. I know what you mean about feeling impatient to get your snowbabies back with momma    

Red - are you still around? Hope you are getting strong too, & ready for the next round  

I'd better go - I'm bad chatting on here as supposed to be making tea (& warming my DH's slippers by the fire etc etc  )

Hi to everyone else!

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls - its quiet today! Mustard just wanted to send you some.....


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh thanks Sarah ... You're such a sweetheart!  

Flo ... bet you can't wait until that scan.  

Witters and Hope ... sounds like those LOs are keeping you on your toes.

Slowly counting off the days until Monday and the scan - thank goodness.  

Mustard
xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

Hope your all OK ??.....

Mustard ....GOOD LUCK for your scan     ......

Sarah thanks for the 'hug' & the welcome back !! ...i love your posts they always make me smile !

Witters are you all OK ?? did you manage to sort out the swimming ??...

Flo~Jo ..how are you ??..... any more movements .... once they start properly its great ...i REALLY miss that ......

Mel/Yogi,Chris,Debs,Liz,SunnyCecille ...& anyone else Ive missed off ..how are you all ??.....

We're fine got a hosp appt this a.m for them to have their eyes checked (they're fine as they watch everything !!)...as in a 'history' blood test i had done when i was PG at somepoint in my life i had toxoplasmosis....dunno how as never had a cat .....
I'm sure the twins are fine , but better to get them checked out .....

Cerys had weetabix this morning ...can't say she was impressed  .....

Owen still is a 'milk monster'  .....

I hope your all OK ??

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Still ongoing saga with the photo's. They are now back on for that date but the new swim lesson company are offering current course members a free session! It's frustrating as there are new facts popping up everywhere. We have pre-paid with the original company so I don't kow if they will refund me. This is one of those times where I ask myself why I bother.

Hope, funnily enough, Myles and Keilidh have their eye test next week. Being premature they are suseptable to having poor sight and squints so they have already had 3 eye tests. Next week's one is an indepth one where they put dilating drops in to see the back of the eye for any imperfections. If the last one of that type goes, we'll be there for a good 3 hours again. Should be interesting to wait around all that time with two very mobile and independant toddlers this time! I'm sure Cerys and Owen are fine if they are following objects and not showing signs of squinting. Nice to know for sure though.

My two love weetabix, but their favourite is readybrek or porriage. They do a baby peachy porriage which they can't get enough of. Every spoonful comes with a 'yum!' at the beginning! 

Positive vibes for Mustard! 

Sarah, I'm glad that someone else warms DH's slippers by the fire!  DH's were burning last night though as he didn't get in from work until 1am. Blinkin' IT issues, they always show themselves after everone else have left.

Hey to all the lurkers!

Here's a cute link if anyone wants to see: 
Click here. It's of Myles and Keilidh having a cuddle before they begin their dinner.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Awww Witters ..the video is lovely !!.... how sweet !

Cerys & Owen got on ok at the hosp they had the drops in that dilate their pupils ....wierd!! .... there both fine tho   just got to go back again next year for another eye test ......

After being there for the 3hrs   .....i decided to take them to the neonatel unit to show the staff how they were coming on .....ended up starting to cry in there as you 'forget' all the heartache thats involved .they were pleased to see them tho....

Hope everyone is ok ??

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad they got on OK Hope.  I always find eye testing amazing on such tiny babies, clever stuff.  I must take mine back to the NICU.  We've been back once, but not in ages.  I bet now they are bigger it was a shock to the system to see such teeny tiny's in there.  Not long until their half year birthday!  Where did that time go?


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

not been about much as have been very busy at work.  Wrote a long post to everyone yesterday but 'lost' it.
Got to go and make the tea so haven't got much time tonight but hope everyone is well.  Also I was wondering what day of your cycle do you start D/r if yout having medicated FET ?

Speak to you all soon.

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

Hope your all ok & enjoying this lovely weather  .....

Mustard GOOD LUCK for your scan today.......   .....

Red, how are you ??.... sorry i cant advise you on a medicated cycle as mine were FET natural cycles ...Just want to wish you the VERY VERY best .....    .....

Hows everyone ??

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mustard, GOOD LUCK!! 

red, I de-regged the same for FET as IVF fresh cycle, so day 21


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there evryone  

Mustard, just checking to see how your scan went? Hope its all systems go  

Hope, glad all went well with the eye tests. It is nice you dropped by at the neo-natal unit - bet it all seems a while ago now - I also can't believe that your babies are half a year old - where did that time go? I went to see a friend in hospital last night with her new-born baby boy & being in the maternity ward  surrounded by mums & new borns made evrything seem a bit more of a reality..felt quite emotional when I drove home.

Witters - that video was lovely - just remembered my DD heard your babies as I had it on when she was in bed & made me promise to show her the next day but I forgot  Whats happening about those photos now?  By the way, my friend's baby was 8lb10oz & made me have a few second thoughts about 'au naturel' I can tell you - at only 2 days old frankly he looked HUGE to me 

Red - I just dug out the notes from my last FET - yes, like Witters I started downregging on Progynova 22 days after start of AF. I hate losing long posts - so frustrating!  When is your next AF due? How are you feeling about it all 

Flo-jo - how are you feeling? Are the movements getting stronger? I agree it is re-asuring & I've been loving it so much, but last night I must admit after a full evening of the baby doing somersaults I felt totally sick - I'm not a huge fan of that 'washing machine' action, but at least he/she was having fun I guess  

Other than that no news from me really. One of my maternity 'wrap around' tops managed to unwrap last Friday, while I was in the middle of holding a charities meeting with my new student committee (of about 40) & the visiting speaker from Barnardos had to tug my arm to get my attention to tell me I was exposing myself - I was in the middle of my flow & so completely oblivious   - one of my friends commented after that although she knew I was proud of my new 36DD size  "no reason to flash the bad-boys"   

Anyway, hi to Mel, Cecilie, Liz, Chris & anyone else who might check in from time to time... 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

Hope your all ok??

Mustard hope yest went ok ?? .....

Sarah fancy you flashing   ......how funny ....

Yep i can't believe Cerys & Owen are 6 months ....the time is flying .....  but im loving every minute..

Hope everyone is ok ??

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

hello everyone

Well I really don't know what is going on.  I had my scan yesterday and my right ovary has got two follicles/cysts on them one measuring 22mm and one 17.1 mm.  My lining is 13 mm.  I've had EWCM for about a week now.  The nurse did a pg test which came up  not surprising really but also sent my blood off for an oestridal test.  She was supposed to ring back with the results last night but didn't  .  I've spoke to her today and yes I am producing oestrogen and my level is 1471.  So I still don't know whether it's a cyst or whether my downregg hasn't worked and I'm producing a follicle ready for ovulation any day.  

My consultant is in surgery at the moment so she's going to get him to call me when he's out to go through what we do now.  Obivously with one of my tubes clear (the right) and the follicle is on the right I'm keen to try naturally this month if it is a follicle and if that doesn't work then we'll start a new FET next month.

Sorry no personals, my head is all over the place  .

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mustard, how frustrating, no wonder your head's all over the place   Wouldn't it be wonderful if it isn't cysts but indeed eggs about to pop?  Especially if you are able to try naturally and succeed?! Remember Sarah got a natural BFP just before her FET   I also know of a couple of others who got a natural BFP mid de-reg.  Let us know what the consultant has to say...

Sarah, oh dear about exposing yourself!  How traumatic for you .  Sounds to me as if you should be very proud though, so I bet you had nothing but admiration!  Swimming situation is still in the air.  Just can't get to speak to anyone at the moment, so the daily phonecalls continue 

I have two screaming babies as I speak.  They never sleep in the day, but this morning they have been awful.  Falling over everywhere, crying for no reasoin and wanting lots of snuggly cuddles.  I have set the scene and put them in their cots in the hope that they will cry themselves to sleep.  It's horrible to listen too though.  I can see myself going back up there soon if they don't settle.  I mean there's letting them cry it out and letting them cry it out...


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Mustard - double edged sword really then - how frustrating not knowing but hopefully you can get an answer soon.

Sarah - most amusing about your flashing I am sure everyone found it funny!  Even if not you at the time!! 

Hurray - half way today - can't belive it!!

Movement still rather intermittant would love more but I must be patient.  I will be so pleased when Friday's scan comes now, both DH & I are on tenterhooks about it just need that reassurance really that all is OK.  What is preying on my mind is a friend a couple of years ago got to her 20 week scan and the baby had died and she had to give birth which was so traumatic - I know it is rare but it just keeps niggling me.  

Anyhow, back still a pain but living with it now - oh well only another 20 weeks to go!!!  

Hope everyone esle is doing fine

Flo-JO x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Sarah ... you flasher you  

Witters ... sounds like you need a hug. ^cuddle^

Flo jo ... you're feeling some movement so I'm sure everything is fine.  Really hope that Friday is soon with us so you can get the reassurance from the scan.  

 Hope and Red.

Well I spoke to the nurse again after she'd spoken to the consultant and I was right  despite the downreg medication I have produced an egg and am waiting to ovulate so I had to rush into the clinic to have a ovitrelle injection to force ovulation and as they said wait for next AF to arrive to start downregging again.  I did see my actual consultant whilst I was in the clinic and asked whether it was worth trying naturally this month and he said absolutely yes.  So maybe Mother Nature and Fate are forcing there hand for a natural BFP ... who knows so we're going to have to get busy again tonight/tomorrow morning and then on 2ww .

Witters - really have you heard of natural bfp during downregg - interesting  .

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, honestly   Babes fell asleep eventually but are now scrabbling on my lap .  Does the terrible two's start at 16 months?


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,


Sarah - your posts are as funny as ever.  I laughed at the flashing and the salsa dancing.   Glad to see you have ticker now.   Also write as much as you want about your pregnancy as it doesn't upset me, in fact I find it a comfort that people here have been successful.

Mustard-  Heres hoping that you get a natural BFP, I know someone as well who ended up pregnant when d/regging for an IVF cycle.    

Witters - I am hoping that things have settled down and Myles and Keilidh are back to their normal selves.

Flo-jo- good luck on Friday     I'm sure everything will be fine.  I think after all we go through its often difficult to be totally relaxed.


Hope - the twins are getting big, i hope they are behaving well for you.

I had a review with my clinic last week, they were very nice and suggested that we might want to try medicated FET this time, we have decided to give it a try and see what happens.  We have also been tested for recurrent miscarriage issues.  I asked my consultant about being tested and told her that I know you are meant to wait until you have 3 in a row but I couldn't bear the thought of having to have 5 pregnancy losses in a row before we could get tested.  I thought that we could agree that if I had another miscarriage we could get tested but they have decided to test us now.  I think it is because I was in floods of tears when I tried to put my points forward.  Anyway we will get our results back in a month and we are hoping that everything is OK.  I am hoping that they will give me confidence for trying again.

In the meantime I am going to start d/regging this cycle for medicated FET as we will have our test results back by the time of ET.

See you

Red


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Just thought I'd drop a line and update. 

Well after worrying that my cycle would be all messed up after the OHSS I seemed to have ovulated only a few days late. I checked cm and cp, then had a positive opk followed by a temp rise etc. So that's good.

However....today is only 6dpo and I'm already spotting. This is way too early for me so I just thought I'd ask if anyone else has had this and if its normal to have irregular spotting after an ivf cycle. Its not fresh blood just a light browny kind of cm but still not normal for me. Maybe its not back to normal after all.

Sunnyxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Did you BD around ovulation this cycle?  If so, it could possibly be some implantation spotting!   Could also be other things such as low progesterone or perhaps you didn't ovulate after all, although all the signs signify that you did.  Do you chart?  If so, you could post a link to it and I'll take a look and give you some proper feedback...  I hope it's my first option


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Witters,

Hehhee   that would lovely but the chance is so remote (although we did bd around ov time) I think its highly unlikely. My temp is 37C today so I'm sure I have ovulated (pre ov is around 36.6 for me) and surely if progesterone were a prob my temp would have dropped?? 

I don't know what it is... I tried to copy the link from fertilityfriend.com but it just gives the general site url rather than my personal info. Probably cause I'm not a full paying member just a cheapskate using the basic charting facility.  

I think its some kind of wacky hormone thing. Ohss is a lot for your poor old bits to go through after all.

If I can work out a way to post my chart I will. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll let you know what happens...

Sunnyxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hiya Sunny. If you know your user name (could be the original letter/number sequence) I should be able to take a look from there. Do you post on FF? If so, you should be able to view your chart from your post either from clicking on your ticker or there should be a chart button to click on. Once viewing it, copy and paste that url. Shouldn't be the url from where you enter the data as that will take you to the general site.

I have just taken a peek at my chart -  click here to view it and seen my cycle after OHSS (dated 07/11/2005) and my temps are everywhere, I also had many days of spotting too. That was my body's way of repairing itself, perhaps the same sort of thing is happening to you?


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Witters 

I just had a look at your chart. It was quite erratic wasn't it?! Then you had a lot worse ohss than me...The spotting is something in common though.

I can't post on FF as I'm just a guest so have limited rights. My username on that site is shineyshells. Don't know if you'll be able to see anything from that. Feel free to try. 

Good to have a real expert on hand!!

Sunny xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I just tried but it won't let me view.  Maybe it's to do with the limited rights that you have.  Did you temp daily or just every now and then?  Is the whole cycle thus far eratic?  What CD are you on?  I think that only time will tell unfortunately...


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes I temped daily from end of last bleed. The pre ov range is 36.6 to 36.7, then cd20 shows ov with post ov temps in the 37 to 37.2 range. That makes this CD27.

I'm still thinking its just slightly out of whack after the ivf and ohss. To be expected I spose.

I saw your twin bfp chart! How exciting that must have been!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, if you temped daily and it certainly shows that you did indeed ovulate, with good post O temps   I think that all this is, is some 2ww nerves!  I would definately thing this is either unexplainable spotting or good spotting!  You must keep us posted!  I would be interested to know how long your LP is this cycle compared to others.  I'm presuming your usually ovulate yourself naturally?  That's where our problem is, I don't.  If you do, then it's a very positive sign that things have got back to normal so quickly after being so unwell.  Well Done Sunny's body!!!

I must admit, I just love my BFP chart!  It is so textbook, it's untrue   So fascenating seeing that I didn't ovulate that cycle, it was totally down to synthetic hormones.  Medication is simply amazing these days!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone  

Sorry - didn't have time to post at the end of last week as really had a crazy few days in work - most days struggled to get to eat my lunch before about 3pm even & on Thursday I had to work late until 9pm which was hideous - even got a bit tearful & emotional in work one morning as one of the managers was very unfair to me - which is not my usual reaction at all - but anyway, tomorrow I'm on some sort of training course which will be a lovely break from the grind & hopefully a nice hotel lunch provided   Its in Chester so can also meet up with my best friend after & go for swim/tea after as it finishes at 3.30   Only 7 weeks to go until I start maternity leave    

Red - so nice to hear from you - you have been through the mill & I hope that you will get the reassurance that you need from these tests & can get +ve for your FET. What esle have you been up to? (I'm so nosey )

Mustard - are you & DH feeling tired??!!   - after the usual slightly less than romantic visits to the 'love lab' I bet that made a nice change  

Flo-jo - sorry to hear about the ongoing back probs for you - but well done getting to the half way mark  - I guess I'm now officially 3/4 way myself...

Witters - my sis had some underwater photos taken with DS last Friday & did nothing but complain about her 'holding breath' face, althoiugh she hasn't even seen them yet - any progress with getting yours set up?

Sunny - sorry, no idea about spotting - guess all manner of reasons as tx-ing & OHSS do mess your body up a bit - but can't help but keep everything crossed for you that its that illusive 'implantation bleed' 

Better go as just so tired, but wanted to just let you all know all's well & thinking of you.. 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Sarah!  Congrats on being 30 weeks, that is a big milestone in itself.  For me, that was the end of my pregnancy!  I hope the work away helps, working such long, demanding hours isn't good for anyone, let alone a heavily pregnant lady.

I haven't been practicing at all going under, just not had the oppertunity.  We may just opt out of a family shot and keep it with just Myles and Keilidh as they don't mind it 

I have two teething babies.  Myles' symptoms are projectile vomiting which is lovely now it's a bit more than baby milk and Keilidh has a streaming cold.  They both ned lots of mummy time and cuddles.  Teeth are such horrible things when you think about it.  Hurt coming through and more often than not, hurt when they are through!

Hey to everyone!

Sunny, how are you?  Temps still high?  Spotting stopped?  Witch stayed way?


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Haha  elusive indeed. There's no way that my spotting is/ was the holy grail -(implantaion bleeding)- it doesn't even exist does it? I'll just be happy to have a normal cycle so I can get on with FET. So far it looks like my usual luteal phase with temps staying high (its 10dpo) which is good. 

I'm off on a well-earned 2-week hol so i'll be back in touch when I return. Good luck with everyone else's tx, pregnancies and babies!!! 

Sunnyxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

How are you ??.......

Sarah 30 weeks OMG !!!!!!...... wonderful .....

Is everyone ok ??.....

Us all fine ....its sunny here at the mo so thats SSSOOO nice to see.....

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Finally found 5 mins to get on here.

Well scan went really well - baby was being a right little b****r and would not get into the right position for the measurements - they had me jumping around on the bed, going for a walk & a wee then tilted the bed 45 degrees, feet upwards and finally after 45 mins they got it into position thank goodness!! 

All in all very good and a great fiend of mine was in the next room as her waters broke that morning - she was sent home so we all went for a coffee after our scan!  I was hoping nothing was going to happen whilst we were with her in Waitrose!!    Luckily she gave birth the next day to a healthy little girl 6lb8oz and all is well.  Hoping to go & see them this week sometime.

Anyhow glad to see everyone is going well on here.

Have finally resorted to maternity jeans - went out last night & was so uncomfortable in my6 normal ones so gave up the fight today! - Nice - all over sudden I have a bump!  Also v hormonal at the moment so DH getting it in the ear poor chap! 

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Flo-Jo!  I remember having the bed tilted like that, doesn't make you feel great does it?   Are you keeping the gender a suprise then  Many congratulations to your friend!

Very busy here.  I went to work for the day yesterday and left M&K with a friend.  They were not happy with me one little bit.  When I got back, they both screatched, what a welcome back - or more to the point a telling off!  We all have colds so are not feeling great anyway.  We got in, and they were playing when Keilidh fell forward onto Myles.  She had a bleeding mouth and he had a cut right in the corner of his eye.  After some milk, Keilidh was fine and went to bed.  Myles couldn't settle, so I tried to calm him.  He must have had belly ache or felt uncomfortable as he threw up just as I was taking him downstairs to get some calpol.  It went all over the stairs and then again in the kitchen and it went under the fridge and washing machine.  Lovely.  I called Daddy to come straight home and he cuddled Myles whilst I cleaned up.  We both then had a bubble bath together to try and get rid of the smell.  He was fine after that and slept right through.  This morning his eye is all red and swollen.  Hopefully it is at it's worse and will only get better now.  I think I've been put off from going back to work forever if that's what I come back to!!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there everyone... 

Hope - I didn't send you a message in my last post - criminal  - so sorry! So far your sunshine seems to be holding out & I'm going for a walk along the canal with my family this afternoon   (flat surface to minimise Braxton Hicks!) Hoping you are also managing to make the most of the last few sunny days. I remember 8 years ago it was a sunny autumn when I was pg with Kate & it brings back memories...  Still I can't 100% believe that I am finally here again - although now I do have a huge 'beach ball' style bump as a reminder! (such a different shape than when pg with Kate when I lost my waistline but really didn't have an up front bump & everyone always commented how small for my dates I looked - especially with a baggy top. This time its a proper 'hollywood movie' style stick on bump which looks huge from the side, but from the front & back view I still have my waist & look pretty normal - very strange - maybe a boy??!!  ).

Witters - sounds like hard work for you at the mo - this really is the time of the year for sniffles & all sorts of bugs - hope you all feel better soon. As a teacher I catch pretty much everything going! - but am getting so immune these days I don't usually get it that bad. As she went to nursery from a young age Kate is a pretty tough cookie too - it wasn't ideal arrangement, but had the advantage of her never being distressed at being separated from me, as she got used to it sooner than most (4 1/2 months old!). It must be quite distressing for you when M&K get upset when you leave them  . This tiime, luckily, I will be able to take much longer maternity leave myself & could even prob afford to go back to work part time, although I earn more than DH which is slight pressure. When I had kate we were so skint as I'd been doing BAhons/MA/PhD/PGCE (ie 7yrs as a student!), only worked ffull time for a year :- no maternity benefits & still had some student debt - so I just had to go straight back to work ASAP so we could pay the mortgage! It was particularly stressful as I knew I might not have another baby & would have loved to get to spend more quality time with Kate when she was little, but instead teaching other peoples kids (well - teenagers!). Anyway, always had lovely hols together so can't complain too much.

Sunny - how are you going on - had a visit from   yet?

Flo-jo - isn't it funny how your bump 'appears' as soon as you put on the maternity clothes   What you will notice now is that every friend/colleague/stranger you meet will have something to say to you on the subject & you may find you struggle to have a coversation about anything else but your bump for the next 5 months! People are not always straight with you though, so here are some translations that you may find useful:

"You look radiant" = you look fat
"You are blooming" = you look fat
"You are blossoming" = you look fat
"You seem really relaxed" = you are really letting yourself go
"You have a healthy glow" = you look like Aunt Sally
"Do you have 5 mins..." = I am going to tell you about my really painful/long labour...
"I have a friend who...." = I am going to tell you an urban myth about pregnancy/birth, which has no basis in reality, but will give you horrible nightmares...

You have been warned!  

Red - are you ready for 'round 2' yet?   I will have everything crossed for you      

Mustard - how is your 'au naturel' 2WW going? Any twinges??        

Well my DH has abandoned me for 2 weks to go to America with work (hence I can get on the computer on Sunday morning) - so lets hope this baby doesn't make as early an appearance as M&K!!!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning All

Sarah - thanks for the tips - the "blooming one" always makes me smile - yes it def means - you are getting fat!!  As does - "you look really well!"  Not feeling quite so blooming today though as I have a streaming cold & razor blade sore throat - any suggestions girls for beating / coping with the symptoms!!

Added to generally feeling pooh the old hormones are really kicking in now with mood swings     & tears   so poor old DH is getting it in the neck!!  Luckily he had been warned by his mates  

Went on a bit of a shop on Saturday - decided that whilst the various mat clothes that have been lent to me are OK - they are not necessarily my 1st choice & the jeans are all a size too largish & are hanging off my backside a little - not so flattering   so popped off to JojoMaman as I can't bear catalogue shopping particularly for my lower half - anyway, most successful - got a great pair of jeans that fit really well (having tried on virtually every pair in the shop!) a skirt & a couple of tops.  Also mad my boobs measured again and yes gone up another cup size - now 36D OMG!  so had to buy bras.  Also "treated" myself to one of those delightful maternity belts - I walk my dogs every day and get a real low down ache after 1/2 hour so am hoping the belt might help!!

Hope everyone else is OK

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

lovely FETers

Red - I'm glad your consultant was understanding about you wanting testing.  Fingers crossed that everything is ok. 

Sunnyday - hope the spotting is good news.  .  Enjoy your holiday.

Witters - how is the teething going?  Hope your cuddles are helping them.

Sarah - 6 weeks until Maternity Leave - blimey. To me (I'm sure not to you) it doesn't seem 5 mins since you got your BFP!  AS you say maybe the different shape is a sign of a boy!   at your translations!

Hope - how are you all doing?

Flo - So glad all was ok with the scan.  Can't believe you're only just getting into maternity jeans  .

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but haven't really had any news (still haven't) - 13dpo and god it's dragged.  I'm not hopeful of a BFP.  I've had AF type twinges for quite a while and no other symptoms.  Still hopefully will start spotting tomorrow and AF will arrive Thursday and I've booked in my downregg injection for Friday.  So I can start the FET again, hopefully will get to transfer this time.

Love to all

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Mustard.  If you don't get a BFP this cycle, atleast you know you did ovulate and hopefully will down reg properly ready for your snowbabies.  Keep uis posted!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there!  

Mustard - sending     that maybe you won't need this FET cycle - but guess that would be a bit of a big stroke of luck - hopefully with your snowbabies & the possibility of   in between it shouldn't take too long for you now??!! I agree time has flown since my BFP & can't believe so little time to go... 

Witters - how are you &    - still feeling rough?  

Flo-jo - sorry to hear of cold/hormones - hope that the new comfy maternity clothes cheer you up - I got a whole new wardrobe from e-bay & loving wearing other people's designer cast offs   I often find that a few 'hormonal' days are often follwed by days of being absolutely on cloud nine & hormonal in a dippy/blissed out kind of way. I think I have felt at my best between about 24-30 weeks, so hope you do too. I take it you didn't ask gender at the scan?

Hope - how are you & DH? Is he still sad? Hope your    are well too...have you heard from Mel recently? Wondered how she was getting on with Kasey Lee?

Red - any news from your tests? Hope all is well 

I'm totally shattered after work today, but Kate is in a show every night this week & weekend so lots of running her about...also I have an open evening on Thursday night (for third week in a row) which means after a full day's teaching I have to work another 4 hours (standing up!) & won't be home til 9.30 - gruelling   To cap it all on Friday & Saturday there's some big celebrations on at the college & my Charities Committee & Student Council are running loads of stalls & activities, so really will be rushed off my feet & no break at the weekend...still at least I get a free hog-roast buttie & cakes from the cake stall so can fuel up   Expect to hear from a frazzled me on Sunday tho...

Hi to eveyone else - Sunny, hope you are having fun on hol!

Sarah xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

Hope your all ok ??.....

Awww Sarah when do you finish work ??..... the sooner the better i'd say   ....

Heard from mel last night actually ..... Kasey~Lee said her 1st words ..dada.....ahhhhh...... they're all fine .....

Witters,Mustard,Red,Sunny.Flo~jo & everyone ...hope your ok ??..... sorry quick message both Cerys & Owen have got colds & runny bums & grizzly ......  ......so gonna get back to them ....

Take care
lovve HopeXXXXX


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello ,

wondered if I could join you   I am just d/regging for my 1st FET after having my 1st IVF cycle cancelled back in June. We have 24 day 1/2 zygote embies frozen. We are meeting with the embryologist to try to work out whether it would be best to thaw 3 straws (12) and try to take one to blast or go for putting 2 back after thawing less. Really unsure !! I suppose it will be really hard to predict what will thaw successfully and whether embies will divide and grow. I really thought that producing so many eggs (33 altogether ) would mean that they would be very poor quality - but reading this board and all of your success stories has made me feel so so much more hopeful !!
I can't imagine how nervewracking it must be waiting to find out how embies are doing or surviving  - how did you cope ??

Hello to everybody on the thread and all the best luck and good wishes for those currently undergoing TX.

bye,
mimou


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Mimou   Sorry you are having to go through FET following embie transfer cancelation, OHSS is no fun.  We only had 3 frosties all of which were only of a fair quality and wouldn't have ordinarily been frozen.  They were day 3 and two were 4 cell, one was 8 cell.  Suprisingly all 3 survived the thaw and we had a 4 and an 8 cell put back and look at me now!  We thawed in the morning and transferred that same afternoon.  I'm sure we wouldn't have had such good results trying to go to blast.  It sounds like you have plenty to choose from though which oddly enough makes the decision far harder.  I'm pretty sure that Hope had blasts transferred, and she had the same outcome as me, so either can work great depending on the circumstances.  I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Hope!  I hope you all feel better soon, we still are all full of cold although M&K and myself are much better, it's poor DH who's suffering.  

Sarah, you poor thing!  Your work needs to calm down!  Tell us more about the show that Kate's doing


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

sorry not been about much really but been very busy.  Work has been horrendous and i have been trying to have a social life as well so its just been too much to log in here to.  Hopefully things are going to quieten down about now.

Sarah - thanks for asking about me   I laughed at the nosy bit !  I have been busy trying to get a new job, I used to really love my job but we got a new manager 2 years ago and I find it really difficult to work with him.  He's pompous , overbearing and a bully who tries to undermine your confidence any chance he gets( in my opinion and other females in the team)  anyway, the breaking point for me was when I came home in tears last month because of his treatment of me) anyway I took 2 days off to consider things and decided that I needed to get a new job.  It was a hard decision as I have worked hard to get the job I have and it is a job that I really wanted but my mental health comes first.  So I decided to apply for a new job, had an interview on Wednesday and was offered the post yesterday.  I am really pleased  and it is a confidence boost to get the first i have applied for.  Its the same grade as I am on so I won't get anymore money but hopefully it will be a better working environment.  

I have also started back on the exercise wagon, in fact just off to pilates now, a class before work always makes me feel self righteous  

No result back from test yet  but it has only been 3 weeks.  All ready to get on with FET 2, I started d/regging on Wednesday, i was going to cancel my interview as the though of remembering to 'sniff' 4 times a day plus do a presentation and interview was daunting ( I hate doing presentations).  Got to d/reg for a couple of weeks then prepare the lining of my womb for 9-12 days and then hopefully ET       .  we should have the results of our tests by then so hopefully I will be able to relax about the tx.  Feeling quite relaxed at the moment, but feel free to send any positive vibes my way 


Sorry that this post has been so focused on me   I hope that everything is going OK with everyone.  I was feeling all emotional when I heard the=at Kasey Lee has said her first word as I remember when Mel was in the first stages of pregnancy and kept obsessing over pee sticks  .

Mimou- sorry to hear that your tx was postponed in June, I also had 12 embbies is 3 straws, we decided to use one straw at a time but it is hard to know what is the best decision.

Need to go.

Speak to you all soon.

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya Red

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW JOB !!!

Well done & wishing you soooooo much luck for your TX

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Many congratulations on your new job Red!  That is great news!!  Sounds like it is well earned and enjoy telling your manager to stuff it!!  Hopefully this will be your good luck turning point 

Hope, please tell Mel to pop in.  I too miss her.  I would love to hear and see new pics of that lovely little Kasey-Lee   How are Cerys and Owen?  Feeling better yet?  My two are feeling much better although still have runny noses.  

We went to Creepy crawlies yesterday and Myles was literally running around!  It was scary and exciting to watch.  Keilidh is very sturdy with her walking now too.  I'm sure it won't be long before she is running after him!

I can't wait to have more babies in this group, they are such special gifts and I think that every single one of us deserve a little piece of that delight they bring.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope your all ok ?.....

I will text Mel & ask her to come & update everyone ......

Witters thanks for asking after us ....Cerys has just got a nasty cough now ...ive been up most of the night with Owen....ended up 'sleeping' downstairs with him in his bouncer to try & help him breathe easier & help him with his coughing ... poor chappy ...think alot of his grizzles are due to his teeth moving (no sign of them yet ).......
Gosh are'nt M&K doing well ......i cant imagine the walking stage ......Cerys stands on her feet well ...

I agree with you ...can't wait for more babies on hear & i TOTALLY echo ...what you say EVERYONE deserves to get their dreams ....just so wish i had a magic wand     

Hope everyone is ok

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, Keilidh is the one who always suffers with her breathing, especially when she gets a cold.  I guss it goes back to when she was on a venilator in SCBU.  They say to prop one end of the cot up to help it drain, but my two move and change direction so much that that would never work.  So, like you, I used to put her in her rocker chair beside my bed,  That did help her.  Sometimes we tried the car seat as the rocker chair made her have her chin on her ches, closing the airways a little.  The car seat straps and positioning helped with that.  It's horrible to hear them grunting and rattling.  When we took Keilidh to the hospital when she was tiny, they checked her oxygen saturation and it was 98-99%, so it certainly sounds much worse than it is.  Hopefully not too much longer with it...


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi girls  

A little birdie asked me to drop in and say hello and update you all.

I actually feel really bad posting here has I haven't been in this thread for such a long time.  I was just finding it hard to find the time to post on the several forums that I was part of and was struggling to manage my time between Kasey-Lee, house keeping and working.  Anyway sorry  

I really have   you all.  And its lovely to see how well you are doing.  I've had a quick flick back through this recent thread.  

Sarah69 - WOW where has your pregnancy gone!!!  So happy its all going well for you.

Witters - your twins are still beautiful and amazing.  I still have read your blog on the odd occasion.

Hope - I know Cerys and Owen are doing well.  I know how much happiness they give you and its fantastic.

Flo-Jo - Wow Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't think I've been around to say that.

Red - Hey you hows it all going?

Mustard - Hello

Liz - Hiya hows your little boy?

Chris - Are you still around?

Cecille - How is sebastian.

Hi to anyone else I missed.

Sorry my personals suck but I'm just so out of date with whats been happening.

Okay, I was asked to come in and up date you all so here is a bit about my amazing baby girl.  She continues to amaze me every day and I can't tell you the joy she brings me and how much my heart bursts with love for this amazing little creation of my and DH.

She will be 8 months old on 18th which I think is Thursday and I really can't tell you where the time has gone.  She now has two bottom teeth which look so cute when she smiles and as for smiling well she never stops, she is such a happy baby.  She laughs and smiles and is so sociable.  She loves her doggie so much and loves her own reflection in the mirror.  She can sit on her own, pull to standing and roll around on the floor.  She has a jumperoo thing which she goes mad in jumping around and laughing.  A few days ago in the mist of raspberry blowing and general babbling she said her first words.............. da da da.............. it was so amazing.  I've tried to get her to say Ma Ma but she just laughs at me. I'm sure she will get there.

I breastfed her till just short of 6 months and then weaned her off whilst also weaning to solids.  I was enjoying making purees but then prbably about a month ago now she decided she wanted to be independent and wouldn't accept purees or even the spoon so we had to move to finger food.  She is doing really well with feeding herself.  I was worried she wasn't gettinge nough food but she is putting on good weight.  When I had her weighed last week she was 16lbs 2ozs.  She sleeps straight through the night in her own room now so all is good there.

Okay if you're still awake well done.  I think that I'll leave it there for now.

As for photos that were asked for well there are some recentish ones on her website which DH created.  Her website address is www. and then her name Kasey-Lee and then dot co dot uk.

If you go to gallery and then I think its 'me after 3 months' and the pictures are there.  There are several pictures on the first page just click on the thumbnails to see them and then bottom right is a next button I think to get to next page.  

Okay my little angel has just woken after being asleep for 45 minutes dosed on calpol for her teeth pain so I'll leave it there.

Love to you all

Mel xxx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Well I thought this might be the perfect place to vent my anger....
I have been told I can't have a fresh cycle yet again. 
I ballooned up like last time, only I felt a little bit better (I could walk around on the first day) on the day of ET they did a scan (due to my request) and found fluid...so no ET....which Ok is safer but would have been nicer to have the fresh embryos back where they belong... 
I have been put back onto buresalin injections which believe me is painful with my stomach being bloated!
But it looks like I might be joining you in the future on this board.
My question is can you feel fine ( a little bloated) and still have fluid collecting on your ovaries?
I guess I can only wait and see, 
Tracey


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Evening all, remember me!!!

I hope you are all well, I thought as Mel had come on, I had better come along and say hello.  Everything is going well here, John is just pure joy and I love every minute that I have with him, he is 8 1/2 months now, nearly on the move, he is up to crawling position and is nearly there with the co-ordination of actually moving.  My FIL is terminally ill at moment hence why I don't post on here as often as I should, but i do try and keep up with everyones news, but I am sorry there is now way I can do personals, I couldn't do them before I had John so there is no way I can do them now!  Just wanted to say a massive hello to Mel, Witters, Hope, Red, Cecelie and everyone else.

Speak soon (probably about Xmas time with my track record!)

Chris


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Chris!  Great to see you!  Sorry to hear of your FIL   Sad times.  Sounds like John is doing great!  Give him a hug and a kiss from me!

Tracey, sorry that you are suffering   I hope you are feeling better now.  I'm sure there is still a way to get you pregnant, try to keep positive


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Chris lovely to hear from you.  Wow to John nearly crawling.  Kasey-Lee will be 8 months on Thursday but not crawling yet.  Believe me though my track record for posting is worse than yours.

Tracey - sorry to hear of your experience.  FET worked for alot of us on here.

WItters - Morning!!!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone 

Wow - what a lot of activity in this strand!!   Chris & Mel - so nice to hear from you  

As I said in my last post I had a totally mad week last week - especially with some 12 hr days & full Saturday in work too, but anyway, DH home from America now & things back to normal - phew. So lovely to have him back, although he wasn't impressed I had been buying paper knickers on his e-bay account (18 pairs for £1.50 - a bargain & no washing messy knickers for me after the 'big event' - hooray) - he says it shows up in the list of items he has bought & makes him look like a pervert  .

Don't even know where to start with personals today after all the recent posts - especially as I really should be making tea/doing my marking... 

Chris & Mel - so lovely to hear of your little ones' progress   - you deserve to finally have your little bundles when I think what both of you went through....just can't believe how time flies tho...  Chris, sorry to hear about FIL though  

Red - congratulations on your new job    - my DH had a bad manager for a couple of years &  he was so miserable - his boss was also a bully & undermined him - so much time is spent in work it is amazing how your quality of life can be badly affected by having to put up with a to**er like that   I have a rubbish manager who can be very critical/negative, but luckily I think he is a little bit scared of me so gives me a wide berth & lets me get on with my job  - although still has a tendancy to act like a 'victorian daddy' & shout at us all from time to time. I haven't been for promotions for past 8 yrs (with all the IVF), so I feel I can't really criticise the way others run things though  Anyway, good luck - I hope that the new job goes really well -& as for your forthcoming FET....                                                                                                                                             

Tracey - I remember so well how gutted I was when my fresh transfer was cancelled due to OHSS - really felt all that build up had been for nothing   . You need to try to stay positive though & get healthy & strong for your snowbabies so look after yourself - lots of fluids & good lean protein & all the rest of it.. 

Mimou - how are you getting on? - I have had such different results with thaws - sometimes 100% success (one FET all 4 embies thawed & stayed grade 1)!! - the decision about going to blast is a toughie though   - everyone has different views & we have had success with both in this strand (two sets of twins no less!!     )

Witters - glad you & your twins are feeling better now - poor old DH though! Thanks for asking about Kate's show - it was a showcase put on by drama company she is part of - she was the tiniest by far in all the dance routines etc (from various musicals) as mostly teenagers other than her - so she was ultra cute. She also read a poem called 'Slinky Malinki' about a naughty cat, & really gave it the full works - she is very confident about performing & fully enjoyed her moment of glory & got a big cheer at the end  

Hope - your nightime stint sounded tough   - there are so many bugs around at the moment - thankyou for asking I finish work on 16th November seems ages away as I already feel I am slowing down a bit, but maybe just the effect of last week being so hard - anyway get ready for some on-line cyber-celebrations when I finish    

Hi to everyone else  

Sarah69 x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Blimey - where do I start!!

Mel & Chris - -good to hear from you both

Tracey & Mimou - be positive as you can see on here it can work.  Mimou, if I had as many embies as you I would go for blasts - weeds out any poorer ones which you Can get with OHSS

Red - great news about the jobs - one positive things leads to another - lets hope it works for you.  I was so unhappy with my job hence why I gave my notice early this year, started on my own, relaxed & now look at me!!

Sarah - I don't know how you are coping - I am normally such an active get up & go person but even walking the dog at the mo is draining all my energy

As for me - still have my cold although I am hoping it is on the way out now - have felt truly rotten - lots of tears & feeling sorry for myself   baby starting to move around a bit now - DH felt it for the first time last night which he was most excited by - bless.  Finding maternity trousers really hard to wear - those that sit below and on the bump seem to fall of my backside the whole time but those over the bump feel restricted - any tips?  Have been really lucky with friends lending / giving me cast off maternity clothes, have bought some off ebay and a few new ones but want to get some jumpers for winter but can't seem to find any - do they exist?

Anyhow my lovelies, off to my local ploughing match today - the joys of a farmers wife & farming adviser (got to do a bit of social networking!!  )

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Flo-jo

Sorry you are feeling a bit rough - I think you will get your energy back soon  

My advice on maternity trousers is to get down to 'Formes' & get a pair from there - even if you just invest in 1 pair you will wear & wear them. My best friend always raved about their maternity clothes (in fact she spent over £700 on hers!! ), but I have to say, they are SO comfy, compared to other brands. Personally I only bought a pair of skinny jeans new (have worn them from 8 weeks & they are still fine). I bought 3 pairs of work pants from e-bay, & as Formes are so expensive & wear well they are all immaculate & v.flattering - so there you are, that's my advice. If you can get some of their black 'viscose' trousers, with the soft roll over waist band, they are particularly comfy & great for around the house - again I got mine off e-bay, with a matching black tunic top - had been a worn once wedding outfit costing £120 & actually quite smart, but too comfy to save for best & only cost me £7 so no probs . I hate under bump trousers in general & always go for over bump, but find cheaper ones either slip down, stretch out of shape or are too tight.

Sorry everyone else - but when you are all pg you will know who to go to for all your maternity pants advice  

Sarah69 xx

ps - I am not on promotion for Formes - honestly


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

How are you all ??

Hope your enjoying this lovely (but cold) sunshine 

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there 

I'm loving the sun Hope   - so nice in half term week off! How are you little ones? Any sign of teeth yet? My sisters little boy (6 1/2 months) seems to be teething at the mo too, but despite grizzling & red cheeks not much to show.

Hope everyone esle is OK...

Mustard - where are you up to with the FET now?? Thinking of you & hoping so much this is 3rd time lucky for you...              

Red - when do you start your new job? Where are you up to with your FET cycle? Are you downregging ? Also, did you get any feedback on the tests you had for m/c? Hope so much all is well  

Witters - are you & the babies OK? Not like you to not be on-line so hope all is well with your family too.

Flo-jo - are you still feeling tired, or starting to get your energy back yet? Did you get yourself some more pants, or invest in that belt? You take it easy hon - even though it is like your dream has finally come true, pregnancy can still be a bit of a hormonal rollercoaster I know (although after all the tx I guess us girls are more prepared for it than most  

Had a bit of a scare last night as out of the blue suddenly started to get really bad period pains/cramps which kept me up all night & had to phone midwives today, but although still very achey the acute pain seems to have settled down with some paracetamol & hopefully no early appearance of bubba!!   Would not be ideal as DH still over in USA. He's thankfully back on Saturday, but said he might have to go out again!! I'm not at all happy about this    & think his employers are pains even asking him to go at this moment in time - maybe a hormonal weepy phone call to his boss is called for   (OMG - DH would kill me!).

Anyway, thinking of you all & hope you're enjoying this Autumn sunshine...  (although for once in my life I am being sensible & laying off the walks, til things settle down)

Sarah69 xx

ps - a friend at work who has had years of tx, several -ve cycles of IVF & in early 40s came in on Friday with some good news - wife pg with twins & all well at 12 week scan!  I know that they had nearly had enough of tx & thoughts of giving up - so Mustard & Red, hope that gives you hope - you just need a bit of luck girls!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Where is everyone ??


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

IM GETTING WORRIED NOW !!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi there - see I am still around.

Has been quiet on here though.  Hope you are all OK Sarah!!

Cold has now passed thank goodness but still feeling a little below par. Still getting the whirly giggs although no as much.

Has a consultants appointment yesterday, went through how I have been feeling and they want to refer me to a cardiologist just to make sure the pregnancy has not thrown up a heart problem and then when they measured me, at 25 weeks I am apparently measuring at 28!!  So back in next Friday for another scan - quite nice as I get another look but a pain.  I suppose if it is a big baby it might explain why I have been suffering so much.

I actually thought I was keeping quite neat but at yoga tonight my instructor remarked that my bump was quite large!!  Oh well will have to see.

Anyhow hope you are all OK

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hope,


I'm here....  Just been really busy recently so not been about.  I am in the middle of d/regging and hoping to have ET in a couple of weeks.  Had our blood tests back and everything is fine so feel more relaxed about tx than I did a few weeks ago.

Anyway enough about me, how is everyone else.  Chris and Mel - lovely to hear from you  


Sarah - not that long now, sorry to hear that DH has had to go to America, heres hoping that he doesn't have to go again.  its not nice being on your own at the best of times but at the moment you must miss him more.  When do you go on maternity leave ?  My start date for my new job is 3 December, i gave them a late start date as i didn't just want to start and then need to get time off for my tx.  I've got quite a lot of holidays to take so down to working 3 or 4 day week until I leave.

Witters - hope everything is okay with you and your family ?

Flo-jo- sorry to hear you have had the cold, hope you feel better now.  How was your ploughing match ?  Cold I reckon!  have you had any luck in finding good fitting maternity trousers yet ?  Thanks for the comments about my next tx, I am really hoping that I follow in your footsteps.


Mustard -  How are you ?  Are you having tx at the moment ?  best wishes       

Anyway better go, take care everyone

Red


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm here too  

Red - glad you're feeling more relaxed about the treatment. I've really got everything crossed for you that things work out this time  .  

FloJo - as you say at least it's another chance to see the LO wriggling around. Hope the baby isn't too big it may hurt  

Hope - how are you doing?

Sarah - great news about your friend - always love a positive story. Hope your husband is back safe and sound and is able to look after you again.

As for me I've had my baseline scan and all is ok so now on progynova to build the lining, back for a scan on Friday and fingers crossed for transfer the week after.  So worried about my 9 frosties not making it  , but surely with 9 we must get some back in.  Will let you know how I get on.

Take care all
Mustard
x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
I hope you don't mind if I join this thread. 
I am going through a FET as my previous IVF/ICSI had to be cancelled as I was hospitalised for OHSS. 
I have 7 blasts of varying quality. I just wanted to know any success stories with this?
Thank you 
TT x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Tilly ... of course you're welcome to join us. Sorry about you getting the OHSS it's such a horrible thing.  7 blasts is great though.  Where are you now in your FET cycle?

Well as for me I had my lining scan on Friday and all was fine. So we're booked in for an ET on Friday next week - just got to face the dreaded thaw now on Friday morning.  Trying to stay positive.  Really hope this is our time  

Mustard
x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi, if it's OK, I'd like to join this thread too.

I'm due to start a natural FET later this month after overstimulating in September. We have 15 embryos so probably 3 tries at FET although that hasn't been discussed with the embryologist yet.  I have irregular cycles, but they are ususally 30-35 days so I'm hoping my body cooperates.  I do every so often have very long cycles of 50-60 days and if that happens I think they will cancel the cycle and I will have to do a medicated cycle in the new year.  I'm hoping the natural cycle will be better for me though.

I'm also worried about the quality of our embryos, on my first IVF we only had 2 good quality embryos out of 11, so when we're working in smaller batches we could end up with none  

However I'm trying to stay positive at the moment.  Time will tell.

Red: How are you?  I remember you from the Scottish girls thread.

Mustard: wishing you lots of positive thoughts for Friday  

Tilly: 7 blasts is a great position to be in.  Wishing you all the best.

Hi to all you pregnant/ have children ladies:   you give me hope.

Agora x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Agora - welcome  

I hope your cycle plays the game and isn't too long so you can get on with your FET.  How old are you embryos?  They generally see how the embryos develop when they thaw and can thaw more if the ones they have thawed aren't progressing.

Mustard
x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Agora, Mustard and Red, Thanks so much for welcoming me in. I have just started Progynova Thursday, back for a scan Thursday. Doing medicated FET. Not sure how long it will all take. I will have to start Gestone injections intime too. Just wanted to see what process everyone else has gone through.
x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. 


Mustard: the embryos were frozen on day 1, so we don't have a clue about quality just yet.  I don't know if it's harder to keep thawing batches of embryos in a natural FET, I would guess there is a window of time for replacement?  

Agora x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

ah yes then if they'll day 1 they'd have to thaw them and see how they progress and then can grade them ... not sure how it works from a natural cycle as I've only ever done medicated. 

Mustard
x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya!!

How are you all ??......

WELCOME !!! ............ to Toots & Agora.........wishing you lots of luck for your FET's .......,if youy have any questions then ask away ,everyone is lovely on here..... we will all help you as much as we can 

Mustard............hiya hun ...... good to here from you !!..... wising you lots &lots of   .........

Hows everyone else ??......

Sorry quick message,got new laptop & it hasnt been charged fully & it beeping at me 

Take care

Love Hope XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Quick post to say hi!  We've been up in the Highlands for a couple of weeks and trying to get organised and unpacked.  We had a lovely time and Myles and Keilidh have come on leaps and bounds.  They are now running, unscrewing and screwing back on bottle lids, and doing the same with zips!  Nothing is safe anymore!!

Sarah, I hope that you are feeling better now and that bubba stays in a little longer!

Welcome to Toots and Agora!  We only got 3 embies out of 25 eggs as they were such poor quality.  Had I not have developed OHSS, they would never have frozen them as they were below their 'freezable window'.  They were frozen on day 3, being 1x 8 cell and 2x 4 cell with lots of fragmentation.  Anyway, we thawed all 3, all survived and then both of the one's that were put back stuck with us and are currently snoozing in their beds   There is always hope!  I hope that you are both feeling better now.  Nobody other than fellow sufferers realise the pain that OHSS causes.

Better go, will be back soon!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

YYYYAAAAHHHHHOOOOOOO

Witters your back !! ....so glad youve all had a great time ......missed your posts tho  .....

Can we have some recent pics of M&K when youve got time (after all those loads of washing !!)

Hows everyone else ??.............

Hope your ok 

love HopeXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, thanks for the welcome back Hope!  We were just saying we need to take some new pictures.  I will post some as soon as we do.  We also have the swimming ones coming up at the weekend, so will post those too once we get them   How are your two?  Sitting yet?


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone

I haven't been around for AGES, I find that I'm so busy with Dylan that I don't get online very often!

Dylan is now having a nap, so I will try to look back and catch up with everyones news.

We are all fine, Dylan is now commando crawling and also trying to pull himself up as much as he can.  He still wakes a few times at night so I still feed him during the night, he also sleeps with me as he won't settle in his cot.  Does anyone have any tips for getting babies to sleep in their cots??

Anyway will try and post again once I read back on the posts.

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Liz!  Great to hear from you!  My two have always been in their own cots (together in one until they got too big)  Keilidh is a little devil and finds it hard to go to sleep on her own, she much prefers a cuddle until she drifts off.  That's all lovely, but not very practical, plus the length of time stretches or she gets cute and just as you're about to walk out, she notices and starts crying again.  In the end, I'm afraid we had to let her cry it out.  It is absolutely heart wrenching and that first time goes on for ages.  We have an infra red camera and so could spy on her without her knowing.  It was interesteing watching her and made us realise that it was a protest cry and there really was nothing wrong with her.  Now, she self settles.  Sometimes with no issue, other times with a bit of a protest.  It is so easy to go in part way through, I have done it, but it just stretches things out, making it even harder in the long run believe it or not.

We also have bed time cue's.  They have a 'Horlicks' as their final bottle, and always have it on my 'C' pillow.  We turn off the lights and put on their 'blue' light.  Only one person stays with them to put them into their cots.  For us, it's always Myles first then Keilidh, to give her a bit of reassurance.  After a quick, gentle rub on the back, a turn the light out and firm, quiet words saying 'good night', we walk out of the room.  Usually, if she does kick off, she is asleep by the time I have put the bottles in the steriliser (or dishwasher for us now).

Whilst we were away, we kept their routine exactly the same and bought a blue light ball to reinact their blue light at home.  Even in a strange place, they settled well.  Also, I let them play for 10 minutes after their bath in their room.  I found that if they went straight to bed as soon as they were in there, it wound them up before we even started.  What works well for one baby (or family) doesn't for another.  It's well worth trying different things (and sticking with it for several days before knocking it out) to see what works.  It's suprising how much you adapt slightly as they get older.  Good luck!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Ooooooh I'm just as bad as Liz and dont get much time and when I do its to normally post for help on HV thread.

Liz Im afraid I dont have any tips. The only time I've had Kasey-Lee in with us is when she has been ill over the last weekend. Witters has given some good tips. I did have problems getting Kasey-Lee to self settle though and still now sometimes she doesn't settle.

Witters sounds like you had a lovely time and that your two are really coming along fantastic.

Hope - Hiya how are your lovely two. Great as ever.

Sarah - you must be close.

Good luck to those in treatment now and hello to new comers. I really will try catch up properly.

Meanwhile I'll leave you with a picture of my baby girl from yesterday.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, Kasey-Lee is gorgeous!  She has grown so much already!  So glad that you are enjoying her 

Liz, Keilidh was a little devil again last night and woke up.  She was very persistant in crying to get a cuddle, but did settle down eventually.  When she did though, she was bent forwards, kind of folded in half with her face downwards.  I left her for a while but she didn't change positions so I had to go up and straighten her out a bit.  Straight away, she was awake and crying again.  The key is to cuddle her in her cot, otherwise if you lift her out, she protests strongly as soon as you try to put her back, even if you have cuddled her to sleep.  It is always best to try to put them in their cot whilst they are semi-awake, otherwise they wake up wondering where they are as it wasn't the last place they remembered.  I gently rub her back with one hand and keep a firm, still hand on her head with the other.  Gradually, I stop rubbing and keep firm pressure in both places.  Over time, I gently release pressure before finally removing one hand, still keeping it hovvering the place.  I then remove my arm to the side of the cot (a much needed comfort at this point!) and do the same with the other hand.  If she stirs, I apply a little pressure again to reassure her.  Once both hands are out of the cot, I stay there for a little while, then gradually step away from the cot and finally out of the room.  If she isn't too bad, I can get away with simply holding her hand.  This is great as you can tell if you can move away as she will stop squeezing or loosen her grip indicating that she is drifting off.  A little tip for when you are leaning over the cot, stick your bottom out to keep your back straight and pull in your tummy muscles as this will support your back.  It does take time, but is well worth it so that you can get a proper nights sleep in your bed without worrying about him.  We have had lots of problems with Keilidh.  Myles is a dream child, literally, so it goes to show it's the child rather than the upbringing.  During the really difficult times, I went to save our sleep dot com, they were really helpful there and had plenty of threads to read up on.  Might be worth a try?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All

Mel ......Kasey ~Lee is gorgeous .....what lovely pics ... great to see you too !! 

Liz ....hiya .... great to hear from you ..... can we have some pics of Dylan please ..... i must admit im a cruel mommy ,ive always put the twins to bed awake & they settle off quite quickly ....Owens usually asleep before ive walked out of the room....Cerys 'jabbers' a bit then drifts off .....it was tempting for me to cuddle them to sleep but i knew it would be hard work with the two of them ..

Witters .... have you finished the washing yet ?? .......hope your all ok ??

Mustard .how are you ?? what stage are you at now ??...  ......

Red how are you hun ??...........

Flo~jo & Sarah .how are you both ??.........

Tilly & Agora hope your ok ??.....

We are all fine, Owen & Cerys are on their playmat currently wanting the same toy (as usual !!)........

Hope everyone is ok

Love HopeXXXXXxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Washing all done, most of the ironing too.  We had some very boring days according to Myles and Keilidh, but getting there!

Why do they always want the same toys?  We have literally hundreds and there are always 'fights' over the same one.  We are very lucky though as one tends to back off before it gets out of hand, usually Myles.  We are currewntly learning to share.  They seem to love that game thankfully and share very weel, clapping eachother when they do, even when I'm not directly around.  

DH bought some (more) books yesterday and he also found some touch and feel picture cards.  They are the best thing yet!  They both love them.  It's interesting to see which they pick out, Keilidh goes for the animals and Myles for the big trucks and cars.  I then tried laying out a few on the floor and asked 'where is the *dog*?'  Straight away, they picked it out.  They did the same with other familiar things (car, baby, book, teddy etc)  It just goes to show how much they do actually understand.  Looking forwards to playing with them again today!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Witters - thank you so much for the helpful tips, I might try some tonight.  I think our problems stem from rocking/soothing/feeding Dylan to sleep.  For the last few weeks we have been trying controlled crying so we will keep persevering with it.  It's so much easier to settle him with a breastfeed though!  It sounds like Myles and Keilidh are growing up fast.  What are they getting for Christmas?

Hope - Cerys and Owen look lovely.  How are you?  I will try to post some up to date photos of Dylan soon!

Mel - how are you?  Kasey-Lee looks cute, such a lovely smile too.  Are you back at work yet?

Sarah - how are you feeling?  I can't beleive you are so far along, the time has flown by.  Are you excited?

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Liz, try to keep strong and think of the long term   Easy fixes are great - at the time as we have both found out.  You could still breast feed him, just stop before he actually falls asleep.  If he does, then ever so gently stir him a little so that he is drousy as he goes into his cot.  Once he's in there, immediately hold his head and rub his back.  This is just as reassuring to him as a cuddle.  In SCBU, this is the main way that you cuddle premature babies.  Proper cuddles are too exhausting for them.  Remember that you may need to put aside quite a bit of time for the first few nights, so try not to clock watch as it can get very disheartening.  Persevere, it really will be worth it to you both.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw thanks girls for your lovely comments.  She is my little treasure and her smile lights up my life.

Liz, I am back at work now but just two days a week.  That is hard enough spending two days away from my baby.  Are you back at work.

I'm just at my BILs at the moment down south.  We have come down here for a few days so I'm pretty shattered from the long trip and Kasey-Lee got all over tired so just had to help her to sleep.  Off to London on Saturday for the day.

Well gonna try get DH off the PS2 so we can head back to hotel and get some rest.

Love to all

Mel xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

lovely to hear from you all.  Yogi and Liz, really nice to hear from you both.  Dylan and Kasey-lee are both lovely.  Reading everyones messages makes me realise that there are lots of success stories from FET and I am using that to keep me positive through my tx 

Tilly and Agora , welcome and .  Agora, I had a natural cycle for my last FET.  It was really easy on the body and did work but unfortunately the pregnancy wasn't to be .  You were asking about the thaw process and decisions to make on thawing so I thought I would tell you what happened to us.  We had 12 embies, frozen in 3 sets of 4.  My clinic recommended thawing only 1 set as it was my first IVF, we were told that the success rate for embies surviving the thaw is usually high with embies that are frozen on day one although what is more normal for failed embies is that they survive the thaw but don't go onto develop.  We left the clinic agreeing that they could thaw 1 set and if any of the embies did not survive the thaw the clinic would phone us to ask if we wanted to thaw more.  Forty minutes later, the clinic telephoned to tell us that only 2 had survived the thaw and did we want to thaw more.  We had 10 minutes to make our mind up.  We decided to go with the 2 we had and luckily they both survived the night and grew on for the next day.  

Witters - nice to see you back ?  Did you have a nice time in Scotland ?  We were up north last week and I could believe how cold it was, there was definitely a fell in the air that snow was coming.  Mind you its pretty cold here tonight as well.

Sarah and Flo-jo - hope you are both well and your bumps are doing well.

Mustard- best wishes for you FET, I meant to come on last week to wish you well before your transfer(Sorry)         for the 2ww.

Hope-   at you being cruel mummy !  Hope you are well.

I'm still d/regging....hope to move on to next stage soon as I start my new job on 3 December and I am wanting to have had my ET by then.

Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

How are you ??...

Thought we'd have some positve orange today for all those doing TX    .....wishing you sooooo much luck XXX

Well im feeling quite emotional at the moment .... Cerys rolled over for the 1st time Fri & Owen did it yest at a friends house (DH missed them both )........... and just felt around their mouths & Cerys has her 1st tooth 'just' poking through .... ......... awwwww they're growing up so fast .....  

I hope your all ok ??

love HopeXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, exciting yet difficult times eh Hope?  It is sad when you realise that they are not baby-babies so much now, but it's all good that they are developing so well and I can promise you that it just gets better!  

Red, I hope that your FET goes great over the next few weeks.  Good luck for your new job too!  What will you be doing?

Sarah, how are things?  Any early labour signs?  Have you had any more thoughts on delivery options?

We had our underwater photography done on Saturday.  My goodness, did they do some submerges!  We had a private session and they seemed to be under for the whole 30 minutes!  They loved it though and were absolutely fine.  They are very strong babies.  Myles did tend to flip round away from the camera or reach up with his arms.  All very good lifesaving skills but prhaps not so good for the 'perfect' picture.  We don't care though, any picture of our babies are perfect, that is what they do underwater afterall.  There should be some cute ones of their backs with a little blue and a little pink botty!  We were also brave and had a family shot doe.  OMG was I worried about it as I hate going under let alone having to pose and keep my eyes open!  I managed it though and even if they turn out awful, I was so proud of myself!  We get to view them from Friday, so will post some once we actually get the files for our use


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes.

hi Red, thanks for explaining the process a bit more.  Hope the down regging is Ok.

I was at the clinic Monday and today for blood tests and have to go back on Friday.  The embryologist said there was a possibility I may surge on Friday and if so they would thaw the embryos that day.  They have been frozen in batches of 7 x 2 and a single one.  We have to decide by Friday how many we want to thaw, either 4 or 5.  My husband isn't home yet so we haven't had a chance to discuss it but given I only had 2 good quality embryos out of 11 last time I'm tempted to go with 5 this time.  That would leave us with another two attempts of 6 and 4.  If they do thaw some on Friday does that mean my transfer will be Saturday?  It's all a bit mind blowing.  We're going to Stirling this wekend so it would be really nice if the transfer was on saturday and I could have a nice relaxing weekend in a nice hotel.

Hope all are well.  I really enjoy reading all your stories about your babies.

Agora x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

I hope everyone is well.  Just a short message from me as I'm meant to be gardening this morning .

Agora-  hope everything is well with you, to answer your question about transfers I think I had my transfer 4 days after my surge.  I got the surge line, phoned the clinic and they booked me in for a scan 2 days later to ensure everything was alright.  I think they thawed the embies that day and I had them replaced the following day.  If I had more than 2 embies they would have grown them on for longer to see if there was any difference in the quality as they developed.  Best wishes for your thaw and transfer.       

Mustard -   for test day on Monday       

Hope - gosh they seem to be growing up quickly, must feel weird.  Friends of ours have 2 children and they went to their first parents evening this week, they said that feel really strange.  

Witters- thanks for your good wishes, I have now moved onto next step (thickening the lining of my womb) and I have a scan on Thursday, I am hoping that I will get my transfer before the 3 December when I start my new job.  I work for the Scottish Government, I work at the moment in an operational capacity but I am moving into a policy and guidance department.

Sarah & Flo-Jo - hope you are both well.


A big   to everyone else

Red


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

I surged on Sunday.  They thawed 5 embryos this afternoon.  3 have made it so far.  We go in tomorrow afternoon for transfer.


Agora x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Just to let you all know another  for us... the FET didn't work.  

Back to trying naturally for a while.

Mustard
x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Agora-   for transfer tomorrow       

Mustard- so sorry    take care

A big   to everyone else


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning .....

Oh Mustard ...im so so sorry ........   ........


Agora ...good luck for transfer today ....  ......

Red ..how are you    ....

Is everyone else ok ??.....

We are ok , went for neo~natel check up last Thurs ... had to take Cerys for some xrays ..the consultant thinks she might have pectus carinatum..... (where her breast bone is developing abnormally ) .... im so upset .... waiting to hear from the results of the xrays .... the consultant said dont worry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love hopeXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mustard, so sorry to hear your news 

Agora, best of luck for today!  I hope those little embies decide to stick around for the duration! 

Hi Red, how's things?

Hope   sorry to hear that Cerys is under further investigation.  We always hope for 'boring' check ups to avoid all this heartbreak and worry.  Please keep us informed as to how she is and what the X-rays show.  Did you notice anything strange or was it just the consultant who picked it up?  What would it mean for her treatment and development wise if it did come back as a problem?  I'm sorry, but I'm not familiar with it at all.  Fingers crossed for your little girl


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

I notice over the last couple of weeks that one of the bones was protruding slightly ...... but knew i had a booked appt with consultant ... im not sure what treatment they will do ... have looked on the net (big mistake !!) ...they can do braces/leave alone /or worst case operate..... shes fine in herself tho ..got 2 teeth now & everything is mom,mom,mom  ..... such a worry

XXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, bless her, she loves her mum!  Searching the net can be great or terrible!  In one way, it prepares you for what the consultant may say, in another way it causes even more undue worry.  I for one (or more DH) always searches the net, so I'm with you there!  She is in great hands.  Give her an extra hug today...


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Mustard:   so sorry

We had our transfer today, a 2 cell 5/10 and a 4 cell 6/10.  I'm disappointed with the quality but hope they'll do better in me.  I managed to see my acupuncturist today after transfer and she seemed fairly positive, so that's something.  Time will tell.

Agora x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

How are you all ??...........

Agora ...hope your ok ...good luck    

Love hope XX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Agora, congrats at a successful transfer!  How are you? Feeling more positive?  Make sure you rest as much as you can and continue to drink plenty of fluids   My clinic rate them as excellent, good, fair and poor and only freeze the first two.  Due to my OHSS, they froze mine even though all three were only of a 'fair' quality with lots of fragmentation.  To their amazement, all three survived the thaw, with 'Myles' and 'Keilidh' keeping all cells in tact.  One was a 4 cell, the other an 8 cell, both frozen at day 3, so the 4 cell was actually 'behind' in development.  Just goes to show that mother nature is stronger than science, so keep your spirits high for the sake of your twins you have onboard! Sticky, long term vibes to you!! 

Hope, how is Cerys?  And you?  Any results back yet?  I had a quick google search so know what it is now.  Atleast she has the 'better' strain of it.  I hope that it is not so severe that she needs more treatment than physio, but atleast it looks like the operations are successful, so there is some good news at the end of all this


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

So sorry I have not been on for a while but my last few weeks of work were hell - after full days teaching I had marking/prep to do every night & was absolutely exhausted!! Anyway, finally I am now on maternity leave - phew!

Mustard - I am so sorry to hear of BFN for you hun    - the worst feeling in the world   I had no luck with my 3 FETs either, but as you know it was a bit of 'au naturel'   that finally got me there, so I hope its the same for you - I have no idea why it doesn't work sometimes, despite the good odds, just the luck of the draw I guess?   Anyway, I recommend temping on 'Fertility Friend' to help make the most of the BMS over the next few months (& don't even think of putting the thermometer in your mouth - there's only one place to stick it for a reliable temp I'm afraid  ). Witters here is our resident exprt on cervical mucus, so I'll hand over to her for that - she can tell you all you need to know if you don't already...  I got very cosy with my cervix I can tell you & left far too many posts on here about the state of my CM which I'm sure everyone in the FET after OHSS strand cursed me for when logging on in their lunchbreaks !!    

Red - where are you up to now with your tx? Have you had your ET? Did you get your gardening done? (so impressed you are still gardening this late in the year - I abandoned all that weeks ago)

Hope - so sorry to hear of your worries about little Cerys - I do hope that it is something that can be treated in a non-invasive way & that she will be OK   By the way, although a great source of info the net can create more worry sometimes - I scared myself stupid when pg with Kate, as it was such a surprise to find I was pregnant & I had drunk alcohol on couple of nights before I realised - I looked up 'drinking alcohol when pg' & some of the websites on Fetal Alcohol Syndrome' were horrific & didn't make it clear that most of the photos of babies with this syndrome were actually of alcoholic mums  

Agora - sending loads of                 to you. You are in the right place for advice on FET here - & as you see so many FET success stories to keep you +vein the dreaded 2WW - but at least you now have your little snowbabies back where they belong & no reason they shouldn't stick around for you...  

Flo-jo - how are things going with you? Are you blooming?

Mel - are you still around? - I love your photos of Kasey Lee 

Liz - if you are still dropping in, just wondered' how's it going with settling Dylan down?

Well, I'm getting a bit on the large side now - belly feels full to busting & its like a bag of monkeys in there, so god knows how you girls with twins must have felt even at earlier stages. Its lovely though - totally emotional/hormonal & every day I thank my lucky stars & still just can't believe it finally happened & usually cry at some point at the thought I will meet my baby soon after so many years of waiting. By the way, I have a date for you!!...after a long chat with my consultant a couple of weeks ago I finally bottled out of having a natural trial of labour as too many risks of my 'T' shaped caesarian scar coming open & looking increasingly likely that even if I had a go I would end up having another section anyway - SO - I am booked in for an elective section to be done by my lovely consultant (who did all my IVFS) on 10th December 10am - 2 weeks 2 days from now... OMG!!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Sarah - Lovely to hear from you, sorry to hear things were tough your last days at work and I hope you are relaxing now .  Not long until the big day. 

Agora - How are you ?  I hope the 2ww is being very kind to you.    What day do you test?

Hope - sorry to hear about Cerys, I hope it can be sorted out easily.  

Mustard - How are you ? 

A big   to everyone else.  Sorry not got much time at the moment.

I went for a scan today to check the lining of my womb and everything is good so we are having our    thawed on Thursday and transfer will be on Friday or Saturday depending on what happens with survival rate etc.  Feeling pretty calm about it considering how neurotic I felt a couple of months ago.  I was planning to take some time off after the transfer but as I start my new job on Monday I don't really want to, so i will be having a lazy weekend then off to new job.  I reckon it will be pretty laid back to start with anyway and it will keep my mind off worry about the tx.

Hope everyone is well.

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Red - that is exciting news about ET this weekend   Sounds as though you are in a much better frame of mind now too! I wouldn't worry about the fact that you start your job that week - I took time off after all my FETs to chill out, but oddly the week I conceived out of the blue I was in the middle of organising a big college wide fashion show/charity event for Barnados as well as my usual fulll time teaching - maybe its no bad thing to be doing somehing constructive that you feel +ve about rather than focussing on every twinge & knicker checking every 5 mins (although I bet you find time to do that too ). 

You know I have everything crosssed for you - you have had some bad luck over the past two years, but should be reassured by your recent test results that there is no reason this should continue - I truly believe that you have every chance of success this time & everything to feel +ve about    .

Sarah x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Red - just checked on to see how you are doing - good luck for the thaw and transfer.  I'll be thinking of you.   

Sarah - not long now my love!  Oh how exciting.  . I do temp and chart actually but I've always taken my temp in my mouth (I do get a clear pattern) - is it really more reliable up you know where?  Does it matter less if you're sleep deprived - I find when I'm temp taking I don't sleep so well - paranoid about getting 4 hours continuous sleep!  I'm fully up to speed on my CM thank goodness  .

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohh, Red, good luck!  Will be thinking of you...  Also, the very best for starting your new job, I think it's great to have something new to take your mind off things.  As you say, initially, things should be pretty easy going as you learn the ropes, so it sounds perfect.   

Sarah, so, the 10th of December it is?  That's (was) my Great Grandmothers birthday - she lived until she was 103 years old, so always a good day!  Glad you have made a decision that you seem happy with.  As we always said, it's a difficult decision, but it sounds like it's the right one for you.

Mustard, I always temp via the mouth too.  Just couldn't do it the other way, too much to think about as you first wake up and I could see myself slipping up and shoving it in my mouth one morning - not for me!  If you are not and open muthed sleeper, it should be fine.  Consistancy is the key as ever.

Just about to blow some bubbles to everyone!!  (saw your cheeky comment Mustard  )


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning everyone

Mustard - so sorry about your BFN - so hard but althopugh easier said than done, do try and let nature take its course for a while - as proven by Sarah - it can happen!

Red - fingers & toes crossed for you this week - thinking of you.

Sarah - really is not long now - where does time go!!

As for me growing at a rapid rate most people look at me and ask when I am due - when I tell them mid-feb they generally say - ahh quite a bit more growing then - I thought you were due sooner!!  Luckily it is all bump but getting v heavy and active so quite uncomfortable already - goodness knows how I would have fitted in 2!!  Anyhow always thanking my lucky stars to be in this position whenever I feel  grumble coming on!!

Have my bloods this week, sugar all OK but slightly anaemic so on the iron tablets now which I hope might help with the giddy spells although I have a cardiology appointment 21 December to have a 24 heart tape fitted just to make sure nothing untoward is happening.  Fingers crossed.

Anyhow, love to you all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

been a busy week for me this week, scan to check lining on Monday showed everything was good to go  and   were thawed today.  Unfortunately the success rate wasn't as good as expected (2 out of  so we are having the transfer tomorrow at 12:00.  We were quite disappointed with the thaw but are still up beat about our tx tomorrow.        

Agora-  How are you ?

Flo-jo - great to hear from you and your bump, hope the giddy spells get sorted out.

 to everyone else (sorry, not very good at personals today)

take care

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Many positive vibes for your now not so much frosties!  Yay them!  Best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Red: they must be strong to survive the thaw.  All the best for tomorrow.  How's the new job?

Nothing really to report.  No real symptoms, so not getting my hopes up.  We test on Wednesday.

Hi to everyone else (I'm even worse at personals   )

Agora x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Red Hon ... just came on to check how you are doing.  Great news that you have two to go back, I know the thaw rate wasn't great but two is all you need  

Good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you.

Mustard
x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

thanks for all the well wishes, both embies developed on through the night and transfer went ahead today.  So its fingers crossed for the next couple of weeks.

best wishes

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Red!  Good luck!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning All

Hope your all ok ??.....

GOOD LUCK Red !! ....    ......

Sarah.... not long for you now ... how exciting !!.....looking forward to hearing your news..did you get my text the other day ??...

Flo~Jo lovely to hear your blooming nicely !!

Agora ...how are you ?

Witters ... how are you all ??....

Hope everyone else is ok ........

We are all ok, babies are full of colds ... ..... & Owens 1st tooth is 'just' poking through ..which might be why he's snuffly ...

Have a good day

Love Hope XXXX_


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm fantastic thanks.  I've just had my first ever BFP.  There's a long way to go and I can't think any further than having this confirmed at the hospital tomorrow.

Thanks for your support.

Agora x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow!  FANTASTIC news Agora!! Seems unreal doesn't it to see that second line?  Well done you and DH!!  Best of luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear it is all confirmed


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

FANTASTIC News Agora............. Well done !!

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations Agora   - that's really great news.

Mustard
x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone!! 

Just look at my ticker - OMG - how scarey is that!!! 

Agora - hope your hospital tests confirmed your fabulous BFP.....

[fly]       *CONGRATULATIONS AGORA - BFP!!!   *       

       *CONGRATULATIONS AGORA - BFP!!!   *       

       *CONGRATULATIONS AGORA - BFP!!!   *       [/fly]

Wonderful news hon - that's the first hurdle over for you - but now I know you will worry like crazy - so all I can say is try not to...

Red - keeping everything crossed that you can make it a double...                                                         - hope you are looking after yourself & keeping as calm as is humanly possible on your 2WW    

Mustard - how are you feeling now - any plans? 

Hope - my sister & bro's little boys are both teething at the moment so lots of red cheeks & grizzling - another milestone for you & the babies though . My mobile phone is broken due to having a glass of Cava spilt over it at a wild party at my house (  actually my DD's 8th birthday party). I'll text you my new mobile (actually my DHs old mobile) & if you either message or text me your mobile no. I can get him to send you the news on Monday...!!!!!

Witters - hope all is well with you - you can blow me some bubbles too if you like as I might need them - hope you & hope will be keeping up the baby advice service as I have realised that I have forgotten EVERYTHING & am sure will be totally clueless - have read far less & prepared far less this time around in the hope it will all come back to me - but what if it doesn't?? 

Flo-jo - hope all is well with you & bump - I had to have my heart monitored at 27 weeks due to pains in chest & numbness in my arm & hand - is it the dizzy spells that they are checking up on? I know that that is not unusual so hopefully the monitoring will reassure you.

Sorry I've been a bit quiet over the past week - I got an abscess under a tooth & to cut a long story shoort, the dentists were very reluctant to do any surgery as I'm so heavily pregnant, even though I went in on 3 occasions as it got worse & worse & I even pleaded with them & burst into tears in reception one morning I was in such a state (what an idiot). Anyway, in the end the infection got so bad half of my face swelled up to 3 times its normal size!! - I looked hideous - I had a black eye which I couldn't even open - the receptionist looked pretty horrified when I walked in that morning I can tell you - they took me to a separate waiting room & one of the senior dentists saw me straight away & finally anaesthetised & drained the abscess after which I was fine - other than looking like the elephant woman for a few days that is. Unfortunately me getting so ill led to the baby going very quiet & virtually stopping moving so then I spent the rest of the week being monitored & scanned in hospital until the baby picked up again - its heat rate dropped significantly for a couple of days so I spent many happy hours wired up to the CCG, by Friday it was back to normal & they tell me that all is well & that the baby won't have been directly affected it just responded to me being under the weather. One nice thing to come oiut of it was seeing the late scan pics & knowing that in just a week I would finally be united with my little one. It was sooooo tempting to find out the gender too - but I resisted & asked them to tell me when to look away when they were scanning anywhere near that area...

Anyway, now I feel I have lost a week & have SO MUCH to sort out before next Monday, but wanted to say I haven't forgotten you all - it has been such a long journey to get to this point & all you girls on the FET after OHSS have been such a great support over the past 2 years 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

Don't know if you remember me as I defected to the nat fet board as i neared my e/t. I had my firt nat fet (after OHSS and freeze-all in the summer) 2 saturdays ago. Anyway- got my BFP yesterday!! Yay!! Just thought I'd let you know as the ohss veterans of this thread were very helpful and supportive to me when I was sick.

Good luck to everyone else!  

Sunnyxxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Sunny: congratulations!  That's wonderful news.

Sorry I forgot to update on myself.  The hospital did confirm my BFP and we have an early scan on December 27th.  I'm still paranoid but stating to settle into the whole idea of being pregnant.

Agora x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sarah69 - just want to wish you luck for Monday, I bet you can't wait to meet your new arrival!  I will be thinking of you on Monday.  Sorry to hear about your abscess, not good timing eh?  

Agora - congratulations on your BFP.  It's such a shock at first, I found it takes a while to get used to it all.

Sunny - congratulations to you too!

Hope - how are you?  and how is Owen?  Dylan has just got two more teeth, he always seems to get a cold at the same time.

Red - great news about your ET,  

Mustard - so sorry about your negative result.   

We are all fine, Dylan now has six teeth, and he is losing his baby face and looks more like a little boy now .  Still not sleeping great though!  

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Liz


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Sunny that's great news ... congratulations  

Mustard
x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??.....

Sunny ..Congratulations !!........... 

Hope everyone is ok ??.....

Love hopeXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Sarah69........... your going to be a very proud mommy again today ......    

Can't wait to hear your fab news .....hope all goes well !!..enjoy  ....

Love HopeXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, GOOD LUCK!!!!  Thinking of you!!

Hope, any test results back yet?  ow are your duo?

Sunny, thanks for popping back, CONGRATULATIONS!!

Agora, CONGRATULATIONS on the confirmation!  Enjoy your orange juices over Christmas!  And you Sunny 

Liz, sorry to hear Dylan is still not sleeping well.  Have you tried sleeping with something and putting it in his cot so he can smell you and get comfort?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

[fly]     ITS A BOY !!!    [/fly]

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Sarah69 & Ray ...on the birth of your little boy at 10.15am today .....7lb 13oz.... no name yet .... mom & baby both fine ............Also congratulations to DD for becoming a big sister !!.....



Love HopeXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Woohooo!  Many Congratulations Sarah and Ray!  Welcome to your bouncing baby boy!!  Congrats to Kate for becoming a big sister, I'm sure you will help out loads with your new brother!

Thanks for your text Hope


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Congratulations Sarah.  That's fantastic news!

Agora x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

[fly]Congratulations Sarah and Ray![/fly]

Loads of love
Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Excellent Mustard! I ditto that!



Mustard said:


> [fly]Congratulations Sarah and Ray![/fly]
> 
> Loads of love
> Mustard
> x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, and Sarah, I blew you some 'Well done' bubbles!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS SARAH69 ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY BOY


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way.............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122683.0

This thread will now be locked.

A x


----------

